# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Hausumbau oder wie mein Schwager, der Baumeister, mich verarscht.

## wein4tler

Wir waren von Mitte März bis Mitte April in Thailand, mit der Absicht das Mutterhaus meiner Frau Wong umzubauen. Der ältere Bruder meiner Frau erklärte sich dazu bereit den Umbau zu planen und zu leiten. Er war schon eine Woche vorher vor Ort und sollte schon einmal den Wasseranschluß organisieren. Als wir zu ihm kamen, war nichts geschehen. Er lag im Liegestuhl in der Sonne. Keine Wassseruhr - kein Wasser - nichts. Seine Ausrede war, dass der zuständige Mann vom Wasseramt schon alt sei und nicht mehr so schnell arbeite. Wahrscheinlich wird er nächste Woche kommen.
Ich bekam einen roten Kopf wie ein Truthahn und sagte zu meiner Frau sie solle gleich beim Wasseramt anrufen.
Die Dame sagte, solange nicht der schriftliche Antrag auf Montage einer Wasseruhr abgegeben, sowie die Gebühr dafür bezahlt sei, gibt es auch keine. Der liebe Bruder hat das wohl verschlafen. Er wurde sogleich in Bewegung gesetzt, diesen Antrag am Wasseramt einzureichen und die Gebühr zu bezahlen. Siehe da, schon am 2. Tag war ein Installateur am Morgen da, um die neue Wasseruhr zu montieren.
Nun stellte sich heraus, dass der Wasserdruck zu schwach war. Also musste eine Wasserpumpe her.
Nachdem das Wasserproblem gelöst war, wollte ich vom Bruder wissen, wo die Bauarbeiter seien. Die Antwort war, die sind noch eine Woche auf einer anderen Baustelle. Es sei so schwer gute Bauarbeiter zu finden. Dann zeigte er mir einen Plan wo nur die Betonpfeiler für das Haus zu sehen waren.
Ich hatte ihm einen genauen Bauplan für den Umbau zu gesendet und wollte etwas über die Baukosten und Arbeitskosten, sowie Bauzeit wissen.
Seiner Schwester, also meiner Frau, hat er telefonisch etwas von 400.000 Baht erzählt. Ich konnte das nicht glauben und sollte damit auch recht behalten. Er hatte in Wirklichkeit keine Ahnung was der Umbau tatsächlich kostet.

So sieht das Haus vor dem Umbau aus.





Vorne sollte ein Balkon gemacht werden. Dazu braucht es einige Pfeiler oder Säulen. Im hinteren Teil, wo schon ein gemauerter Anbau (Küche) ist,
sollte das Dach weggenommen und eine Dachterasse entstehen und eine Aussentreppe.





(Fortsetzung folgt)

----------


## Enrico

"I like" möcht ich noch nicht drücken, mangels Ahnung was da noch kommt. Aber endlich wieder ne Storry  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Am dritten Abend wurden uns bei einem Abendessen die Dschang (Arbeiter) vorgestellt. 5 Männer fast alle über 60 Jahre alt. Ich nannte sie die „Rentner-Gang“. Trinkfest waren sie und der Appetit war auch stark vorhanden. Sie versprachen ohne rot zu werden, am nächsten Montag hier zu erscheinen. Doch glauben heißt nichts wissen. Der Dienstag war dann ihr Erstantrittstag zur Arbeit. Sie hatten Montag noch an der alten Baustelle zu arbeiten. Laut Aussage von meinem Schwager, dem Baumeister, sollte die Männer das Werkzeug mitbringen. Mir war aufgefallen, dass an unserer Baustelle kein Werkzeug, welcher Art auch immer, vorhanden war.

Die Zwischenzeit nutzte ich mit meiner Frau die diversen Eisenhandlungen und Baumärkte in Khon Kaen abzuklappern und die Preise zu erheben.
Als erstes brauchten wir den Baustahl für die diversen Träger, sowie Bauholz für die Schalung. Die Menge war vom Schwager berechnet worden und kostete mit der Anlieferung an die 106.000 Baht.

Was die Kosten für die Arbeiter betrifft, erfuhr ich nun, dass mit 400 Baht pro Mann zu rechnen sei. Aber es wird nach Tarangmeter abgerechnet. Bekanntlich ist ein Tarang gleich 4 m², aber beim Herrn Baumeister war der Tarang direkt mit Quadratmeter gleichzusetzen. Über die Baudauer konnte er keine Aussage machen. Es könnten 60 Tage oder mehr sein. Ich rechnete mit mehr, als ich die Geschwindigkeit der Arbeiter sah. Für den ersten Bauabschnitt rechnete ich daher mit einem Betrag von 120.000 Baht für die Arbeiter. Damit lag ich nicht falsch, wie es sich bei unserer Abreise herausstellte.

Skizze vom Grundstück



Grundriss der vorhandenen Bausubstanz


So sollte das Erdgeschoß werden


und so der erste Stock.


Ungefähre Skizze des Umbaues
Erdgeschoß


Erster Stock


Der Lagerplatz vor dem Haus für Baustahl und Holz.


Der Garten hinter dem Haus mit Mangobäumen.


Die Küche die abgerissen werden muss, weil die Steher zu schwach seien.


Das Holzhaus im ersten Stock.


(Fortsetzung folgt)

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Als wir zu ihm kamen, war nichts geschehen. Er lag im Liegestuhl in der Sonne. Keine Wassseruhr - kein Wasser - nichts.


...genau das ist der Grund warum von uns seit mindestens 10 Jahren  kein müder € bzw. Bath mehr 
in Richtung gelobtes Land fliesst  ::  :: 

verarschen können sie sich selbst, das hat meine Angetraute schon nach wenigen Jahren in D. erkannt

Du machst Pläne, reisst dir den Arsch auf
und heraus kommt nichts ! 
auch ein Nachschuss bringt das selbe Ergebnis.
Wenn es deine Kohle ist dann mach lieber irgendwo schön Urlaub
anstatt dich zu ärgern.

----------


## chauat

Willst du das Haus später auch nutzen oder warum bist du bereit recht viel Geld dort zu investieren?

Gruß
Martin

----------


## wein4tler

Es ist das Mutterhaus meiner Frau. Wir wollen dann in zwei Jahren, wenn ich in Pension gehe, die Winterzeit dort verbringen.
Bisher haben wir noch nicht soviel investiert. Ich rechne aber mit mindestens 800.000 Baht Gesamtsumme. Allerdings sind da
die Aircondition und die Möbel nicht dabei.

----------


## schiene

> Ich rechne aber mit mindestens 800.000 Baht Gesamtsumme. Allerdings sind da
> die Aircondition und die Möbel nicht dabei.


Das wäre ja mehr als wir für unser neu gebautes Haus samt Einrichtung bezahlt haben  ::

----------


## chauat

Ist schon nee gute summe, aber ich denke bei dem was du da gemalt hast kannste froh sein wenn das so hinkommt. Aber sieht gut aus was du da vor hast und wenn du auch einen eigennutzen hast dann geht das schon klar meiner Meinung. Ich sehe das nicht so verbissen wie Willi. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, das Haus wird ja auch ein wenig größer als Deines wenn Du den Plan ansiehst. Ist ja auch ein Stock obendrauf.

----------


## wein4tler

Da die „Daumen mal Pi“ Berechnung meines Schwagers in Tarangmetern mir nicht wirklich zielführend erschien, machten wir uns auf den Weg um in der Stadt Khon Kaen diverse Baumärkte zu besuchen und nach den Preisen für die Bauartikel zu sehen. Unter anderem waren wir bei Do-Home Udon, Global House und Home Pro sowie Home Mart.
Bei den Fenstern, hatten wir uns für Alu-Schiebefenster entschlossen, da wir damit in unserem Haus in Sisaket gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatten. Die Türen zu den Badezimmern sollten aus Kunststoff sein, die wie Holz aussahen (Maserung). Die anderen Innentüren konnten aus Holz sein. Die große Eingangstür (2 Flügel) klarerweise eine Holztür, aber die zwei hinteren Ausgangstüren oben und unten waren als feste Türen mit Metallrahmen geplant. Zu beachten war auch auf welcher Seite der Anschlag geplant war.
Es waren drei verschiedene Fensterbreiten vorgesehen (1 m, 1.20 m, 1.40 m), sowie die beiden Balkontüren mit 1.80 m Breite.
Bei den Fenstern mit 1.40 m Breite benötigten wir 10 Stück. Leider waren nur 8 Stück lagernd. Kein Problem dachte ich, dann liefern sie halt die zwei fehlenden Fenster nach.
Mit „Nichten und Neffen“ – falsch gedacht, denn Thailand ist anders. Das geht nicht, es werden die 8 Fenster geliefert und wir sollen in einer Woche telefonisch nachfragen, ob wieder Fenster auf Lager geliefert wurden. Dann wiederkommen und sie kaufen. Selbst die Nachfrage beim Sales-Manager nutzte nichts – er halte sich nur streng an die Firmenvorgaben. 
Bei der Anlieferung ging schon beim Aufladen eines der 1.40 m breiten Fenster zu Bruch. Es wurde uns gutgeschrieben und wir sollen halt nun 3 Fenster nachkaufen. Von Kundenservice ist dieser Do-Home Markt meilenweit entfernt. 

Die Haustüre vorne


Die hintere Ausgangstür



(wird fortgesetzt)

----------


## wein4tler

Endlich begann der Abriss der Küche. 





Schon gab es den ersten Arbeitsunfall. Der Mann hatte sich an den zertrümmerten, scharfen Fließen am Fuß geschnitten,
weil er kein festes Schuhwerk hatte. Meine Frau hat ihm einen Verband angelegt. Ab nun trug er Gummistiefel.
Ein richtiger Erste-Hilfe-Verbandskasten war auch nicht vorhanden und musste dann von uns angeschafft werden.





Am Abend war das Gröbste abgetragen. Nun musste gleich gefeiert werden. Der Schwager stellte zwei Enten zur
Verfügung, die von den Arbeitern verkocht wurden.



Die Schlachtung der Enten.



Jetzt wird auf das Essen gewartet.
Natürlich gabe es auch Bier und den unverzichtbaren Thaischnaps.
Nächsten Tag fehlte am Morgen einer der Arbeiter wegen Trunkenheit.

(wird fortgesetzt)

----------


## pit

> Am Abend war das Gröbste abgetragen. Nun musste gleich gefeiert werden. Der Schwager stellte zwei Enten zur
> Verfügung, die von den Arbeitern verkocht wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Schlachtung der Enten.


Im Isaan nennt man Enten mit der Färbung des Federkleides Hühner!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Was ich diese "Bautrupps" gefressen habe. Wenn die im Dorf waren, gab es eigentlich immer nach wenigen Tagen Ärger. Besonders wenn die abends durchs Dorf gezogen sind und sich gleich überall einluden.

----------


## wein4tler

Das waren alles Arbeiter vom Ort. Sie haben aber am Abend gerne abgefeiert, nach den Mühen der Arbeit. Sie waren ja fleissig, vor allem mit den primitiven Mitteln die sie zur Verfügung hatten. Die wollten mit einem Handmeisel den Beton abstemmen. Habe dann eine starken Makita-Elektrobohrhammer besorgt, sowie eine Makita-Kapp(säge)trennmaschine (für den Baustahl), eine große Winkelschleider mit Diamanttrennscheibe und eine AEG-Bohrmaschine. Ein kleiner Maschinenpark der nun meinem Schwager für den Bau zur Verfügung steht. Er hatte eher Geräte für die Küche angeschafft, wie einen Dampfgarer, einen Griller und einen Elektro-WOK, sowie eine Kaffeemaschine. Essen war für ihn ein wichtiger Bestandteil seiner Arbeit.  :: 
Er kam mir eher wie ein Chefkoch vor, denn wie ein Baumeister. Wahrscheinlich konnte er deshalb keinen Baukostenvoranschlag machen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Weinler
wenn ich das so lese von deinem Schwager
so wird bei deinem nächsten Aufschlagen dort 
ca. 1/4 des kleinen Maschienenparks kaputt
ein weiteres 1/4 verliehen
ein Weiteres 1/4 einfach weg
und nur das restliche Viertel steht dir dann noch zur Verfügung  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi ich rechne gar nicht damit, dass noch irgendwas vorhanden ist. Ich habs gekauft und gleich abgeschrieben. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Umbau dann fertig ist. Aber so sicher wie meine Frau, bin ich mir nicht.

----------


## chauat

Also ich habe keine großen Probleme mehr mit dem Wergzeug.
Mein Schwiegervater hat Zugang zu meinem Werkzeug und alles ist immer da wenn ich zurück komme, bis auf den Hammer den muss ich immer suchen gehen. Ich habe einen Satz Schraubendrehen der bei Todesstrafe verboten ist zu nutzten. Bei dem Rest gibt es keine Probleme. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Der Bauschutt wird abtransportiert. Der alte Wagen gehört meinem Schwager und ist schon 23 Jahre alt.
Aber er ist sehr stolz darauf ihn zu haben, weil er ihm Mobilität garantiert.
Der junge Bursche hatte die Arbeit nicht gerade erfunden, aber er wußte immer wie man es machen sollte.
Wahrscheinlich wird er einmal Politiker.




Das war die Scheibtruhe mit 2 Rädern. Nicht praktisch, weil schwer zu lenken. Auch keine Luftreifen, sondern Vollgummireifen.



Die Makita-Maschine im Einsatz um den Beton zu spalten. Zuerst hatten sie es mit einem Handmeisel versucht.



Das Eisen für die Steher (Säulen) wird gebogen. Alles reine Handarbeit.





In der Zwischenzeit wurde das Streifenfundament gegraben und betoniert.

----------


## wein4tler

Bei mir waren die Fotos senkrecht, warum kann dieser Editor das nicht erkennen?
Enrico, kannst Du die Bilder auf Hochformat stellen? Danke

----------


## Robert

> Bei mir waren die Fotos senkrecht, warum kann dieser Editor das nicht erkennen?
> Enrico, kannst Du die Bilder auf Hochformat stellen? Danke


Ich denke, es ist im Bild in den Exif Daten abgelegt ist, in welchen Richtung fotografiert wurde
und die Forensoftware wertet das nicht richtig aus, evtl sollte man da mal nach sehen...

----------


## Enrico

Bin heute unterwegs, aber morgen kümmern ich mich drum. Ich schau dann auch nach dem anderen gemeldeten Problem.

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, leider sind die Bilder noch immer nicht im Hochformat. Vielleicht kannst Du das doch noch ändern. Würde einfach besser aussehen.
Dankeschön.

----------


## Enrico

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen. Hiermit erledigt.

----------


## wein4tler

Herzlichen Dank.

----------


## wein4tler

Heute wollte ich über den Baufortschritt weiter berichten. Leider bin ich zweimal mitsamt den Fotos ausgestiegen. Jedesmal war anscheinend das Zeitlimit abgelaufen und wurde aufgefordert mich wieder anzumelden. Jetzt pfeif ich drauf.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Heute wollte ich über den Baufortschritt weiter berichten. Leider bin ich zweimal mitsamt den Fotos ausgestiegen. Jedesmal war anscheinend das Zeitlimit abgelaufen und wurde aufgefordert mich wieder anzumelden. Jetzt pfeif ich drauf.


...mano, ::  nu mach mal, musste ab und an mal auf die Vorschau drücken, dann klappert das

----------


## wein4tler

Ein erneuter Versuch.

Der Herr Baumeister spielt den starken Mann.



Sand und Schotter, sowie Zement sind schon eingelagert. Jetzt muss nur noch das Streifenfundament ausgehoben werden.





Wie zu sehen ist geht das Ausheben des Streifenfundaments nur sehr langsam, da der Chang es mit einem Blechteller macht.
Etwas mittelalterlich und dies bestärkte mich in meiner Vermutung, dass der Baufortschritt nur sehr schleichend vor sich gehen wird.



Die erste Betonmischung wird angemacht. Die Bauarbeiter kommen langsam auf Touren.



Da ist es Zeit für den Baumeister ein Schläfchen zu machen. Den seinen gibt es Buddha im Schlaf. Er wird unser Haus so bauen, als wäre es sein eigenes. Wann es aber fertig wird, dass wird er hoffentlich noch erträumen, denn berechnen konnte er es nicht. 





Die Chefin und Schwester des Baumeisters, meine holde Angetraute, inspiziert die Baustelle. Sie beruhigte mich immer, wenn ich auf 1000 Volt war.
In zwei Jahren wird das Haus fertig sein, meinte sie. Sie hat großes Vertrauen in ihren älteren Bruder. Auf den Bauplan schaut dieser Master of Desaster nie. Den hat er im Kopf, erklärte er mir.

----------


## schiene

Peter,lass sie mal machen,das wird schon. ::

----------


## saiasia

> Peter,lass sie mal machen,das wird schon.


Zur Not kannste ja dann alles wieder abreißen und nochmal neu bauen.   ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Genau, Saiasia - meine Frau hat ohnedies von einem neuen Haus geträumt.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ein weitere Bericht zu unserem Umbau.


Diese Erde vom Aushub musste weg. Also machten sich mein Schwager und ich an die Arbeit. Nach einer Stunde war er fix und fertig und streikte. Er meinte ich sei verrückt in so einem Tempo zu arbeiten. Dann habe ich es eben alleine durchgezogen. Allerdings habe ich drei Liter Wasser verbraucht. 
Nun wurden die ersten Steher für die Säulen fixiert.



Die Holzschalung wird errichtet.



Das Betonieren kann beginnen. Die Mischung wird von Hand angerührt. Keine Mischmaschine weit und breit. Das sei zu teuer, meinte der Baumeister.



Der Balancekünstler mit seinen Zehenschlapfen tanzet auf einem dünnen Staffel. Er fiel zum Glück nicht herunter.



Daneben klebte ein Hornissennest. Dies störte ihn nicht und das Nest wurde auch nicht runtergeklopft.



Nachdem es so schön vorwärts ging, musste natürlich wieder ein Festessen angerichtet werden. Herr Baumeister organisierte einen großen Fisch.





Ob der Onkel Baumeister mir auch was von dem guten Fisch abgibt, fragte sich die kleine Nene, deren Opa am Bau mitarbeitet.

----------


## schiene

Wäre denn ein kleiner Neubau nicht günstiger und einfacher??

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, es geht meiner Frau darum, dass der Holzbau im ersten Stock, als Erinnerung an ihre Mutter erhalten bleibt. Ihre Mutter starb mit 42 Jahren an Krebs und Wong hing sehr an ihr.

----------


## wein4tler

Damit der Umbau gut weiter von statten geht, und um die Geister des Ortes gütig zu stimmen wurde eine Zeremonie von meiner Frau durch geführt.



Natürlich wollen die Geister auch zu essen. Davon wurde ihnen reichlich angeboten, wie man am Bild sehen kann.



Ein Blick zum Haus des Nachbarn rechterseits mit seinen seltsamen Tieren im Garten.





Ein kurzer Fotoexkurs zu einer Songkhran-Feier im Department of Public Health der Stadt Khon Kaen.
Der Drache wurde aus Palmenblättern gemacht. 



Aus diesen Damen wird die Miss Public Health des Jahres gewählt. Die Dame mit der Schleife übergibt diese dann an ihre Nachfolgerin.




Diese Bild zeigt den letzten Stand der Bauarbeiten. Dann sind wir abgereist nach Bangkok.



Laut telefonischer Mitteilung wurde im rückwärtigen Teil die Terasse und vorne der Balkon gemacht, sowie das Dach.

Wie es tatsächlich dann aussieht,und wie weit es fertig ist,  werden wir in zwei Jahren wissen.

----------


## chauat

Erst in zwei Jahren   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, Chauat, da bin ich erst wieder vor Ort. Am Telefon kann der Schwager mir alles Mögliche erzählen. Aber vielleicht begibt sich der Sohn meiner Frau einmal dahin und 
sendet mir dann ein Foto per mail.

----------


## wein4tler

So schauen dort vor Ort die Mülltonnen aus. Sie sind aus alten Autoreifen gefertigt. Eine Art von Recycling.



Dieser Schrein beinhaltet zwei Baumstümpfe als Symbol für die Geister, die die Grenzen des Dorfes bewachen und beschützen. Auch diesen Spirits werden Opfer dargebracht.



Diese Pflanze kenne ich nicht, aber die Blüten haben mir sehr gefallen.
Vielleicht kennt sie jemand von Euch.



Das ist eine schöne Amarylis in Nachbars Garten.



Er hat auch einige Orchideen hängen.



Meine Frau möchte, wenn wir länger vor Ort sind auch verschiedene Blumen im Garten haben. Auch einen kleinen Pavillon (Salah) stellt sie sich vor.
Aber wie gesagt, dies werden wir dann in zwei Jahren vor Ort besprechen.

----------


## wein4tler

Laut Telefonat mit dem Bruder, hat er jetzt eine neue Mannschaft angestellt. Nun werden die Mauern gemacht und die Fenster eingebaut. Ich hoffe, dass diese neuen Handwerker etwas schneller arbeiten.

----------


## wein4tler

Ach Du liebes Lütchen, die Verarsche geht weiter! Jetzt habe ich vom Sohn meiner Frau Fotos bekommen vom weiteren Umbau.
Der große Baumeister macht schon wieder was er will - der Bauplan ist im sowas von Schnurz egal. Wäre ich vor Ort, hätte ich ihn schon erwürgt.



Wie man sehen kann hat er vorne das Holz weggenommen. Dabei wollte meine Frau den Holzbau erhalten. Er hat die Freude am Beton entdeckt. Massivbau ist angesagt.



Bin gespannt was ich in zwei Jahren vorfinden werde. 



Hier die Rückseite des Baues. Schaut Euch mal die Stiege an. Da haut man sich den Kopf weg. Was da alles noch dazu gebaut wurde, ist nicht am Plan.
Meine Holde ist nun auch schon sauer. Sie hat ihm schon gesagt, wenn er weiter so eigenmächtig arbeitet, dann zahlt sie ihm keinen Lohn aus.

----------


## schorschilia

> Wäre ich vor Ort, hätte ich ihn schon erwürgt.


das ist keine gute Idee, da gibt`s ja keine Bilder und Infos mehr von Eurem Projekt.. :: 





> Sie hat ihm schon gesagt, wenn er weiter so eigenmächtig arbeitet, dann zahlt sie ihm keinen Lohn aus.


wirkt sich solcher Druck nicht kontraproduktiv aus? ich weiss; guter Rat ist teuer.
wünsche Euch, dass Euer Haus eines Tages Freude machen wird.

schorschilia

----------


## wein4tler

Schorschilia, ich denke er kann nun nicht mehr viel verhauen. Geschehen ist geschehen. Sie wird ihrem Bruder auch nicht den Lohn vorenthalten, dazu hat sie ihn zu gern. Er ist ja ein liebenswürdiger Mensch und meint es oft zu gut.
Im Moment waren wir beide etwas von der Rolle, weil er ja hoch und heilig versprochen hat:" Macht euch keine Sorgen, ich halte mich nach dem Plan. Es wird ein schönes Haus werden."
Vielleicht schaut es in zwei Jahren wirklich schön aus. Wenigstens hält er sich an den finanziellen Rahmen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja nu, aber es wird doch dann bald doppelt so teuer wie geplant,
weil da jemand ...so wie Viele...oder die Meissten...glauben und denken
der Farang hat Kohle ohne Ende und brauch eigentlich nix oder nicht viel dafür zu tun...
und wenn da heraus kommt das die Thai Ehefrau arbeitet....na, dann kann sie mir ja noch ein Auto 
zumindest ein Mopped kaufen... :: 


und ...soll mir keiner erzählen bei uns ist das anders...ja, im Kopfkino...

----------


## schiene

> ...und ...soll mir keiner erzählen bei uns ist das anders...ja, im Kopfkino...


@Willi Wacker
Doch,bei uns ist es anders,wie so vieles.

Peter,habt ihr mal die Hintergünde erfragt warum er das Holz nich gelassen hat?Vielleicht war es "Termitenverseucht"oder wirklich so kaputt das es als Trägerteile nicht mehr zumutbar war?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> @Willi Wacker
> Doch,bei uns ist es anders,wie so vieles.


@ Schiene 
...macht natürlich keinen Sinn das zu diskutieren
ich sage nur, bei vielen kommt es erst viel später ans Tageslicht 
in den  1x10 und nun 20 Ehejahren haben ich so viele Thai/Farang Ehen gesehen
es war überall das selbe ...mehr oder weniger ...  früher oder später
und wenn du mal in dich rein hörst ...und hinterfragst...
gut, du wärst der erste ..aber einige merken es auch wie gesagt erst viel viel später ...oder auch garnicht  :: 

aber schön das Peter das direkt so formuliert hat...*wie mein Schwager, dser Baumeister, mich verarscht.* 

a so @ Schiene, du hast doch auch ein Haus gebaut und finanziert welches dir nicht gehört usw....usw.....
was soll da anders sein ?

----------


## schiene

> a so @ Schiene, du hast doch auch ein Haus gebaut und finanziert welches dir nicht gehört usw....usw.....
> was soll da anders sein ?


Nein,das Haus gehört uns!!
Aber meine Frau möchte auch das es auf mich in Thailand eingetragen wird falls ihr mal etwas passiert.
Ausserdem hat sie 3/4 das Hauses mit ihrem Bausparkredit bezahlt.Ist aber auch egal wie du oder andere das sehen da 
ich schon immer mein ganzes Leben lang unabhängig von anderen Erfahrungen und Meinungen gelebt habe,und das nicht mal so schlecht.
Auch ich sehe überall in Thailand wie Leute(Farangs) verarscht und Stück für Stück "gerupft"werden aber in den meisten Fällen war alles 
schon von Anfang an auf Lügen und Selbstbetrug aufgebaut.Dies selbst im eigenen Freundeskreis obwohl er viele Beweise und Tatsachen 
von mehreren Personen bekommen hat.Ich kenne aber auch einige andere Beispiele wo es eben nicht so ist wie von dir angeführt.
Aber es ist für mich zu müsig darüber zu diskutieren,jeder muss seinen Weg gehen mit alle seinen Facetten. ::

----------


## wein4tler

Im Moment hat der Herr Baumeister noch Geld am Konto und scheint sich wie gesagt an die finanziellen Vereinbarungen zu halten. 
Das Holz an der Front hat er wegen der großen Türen und Fenster wegegeben und auch wegen der Dachkonstruktion, damit diese stabiler ist. Wenn die Fenster und Türen dann eingebaut sind, wird er eine
Holzverkleidung machen.
Fenster, Türen, Klosetts, Waschbecken und Duschen haben wir schon alles gekauft, ebenso die Fliesen, die Steckdosen, Schalter, und Installationsmaterial. 
Was noch auf uns zukommt sind die Beleuchtung und der Holzboden im ersten Stock. Aber das machen wir, wenn wir vor Ort sind. Die Klimaanlage brauche ich auch noch.
Es wird also noch ein kleines Sümmchen fällig werden.
Von den 4 Geschwistern meiner Frau (1  Schwester, 3 Brüder) hat noch keiner um Geld angefragt. Dem Sohn meiner Frau haben wir das Studium finanziert. Er arbeitet seit seinem Diplom und macht jetzt seinen Doktor. Auch er hat seit seinem Abschluß keinen Euro verlangt. 
In dem Haus (das Mutterhaus meiner Frau), wollen wir den Winter verbringen, wenn ich in Pensin bin. Wenn ich das, bis ich 80 Jahre bin, schaffe - dann passt dies für mich. Sollte ich den Löffel abgeben, so hat meine Frau ein Domizil und ist bei ihren Kindern. Im Testament meiner Frau bin ich als der Erbe des Hauses eingetragen. Sie weiß, dass ich zugunsten der Kinder das Erbe nicht antreten werde.

----------


## rampo

Hallo Peter .

Hab mir jetzt das was bisher geschehen ist reingezogen , so was ist ja wie eine Droge der ein Flipt aus der ander Blueht auf kommt halt darauf an was

 man Raucht dabei.

Nur geduld das wird schon , nur aufpassen das sie die Fenster nicht vergessen .

Sonst hab ich nichts zu bemaengeln , fuer Thai verhaeltnisse .

In 5 Monaten beginne ich auch mit Hausbau , das Musterhaus steht schon aber wo anders .



Fg.

----------


## chauat

@ rampo: Was soll es den bei dir werden?  

Der wein4ler ist denke ich mal auf Grund seiner Arbeit Kummer gewohnt. Der wird sich mit Sicherheit noch das ein oder andere mal Ärgern, aber am ende zufrieden sein.

----------


## wein4tler

Laut Telefongespräch sollen die Fenster und Türen nun eingebaut sein. Jetzt geht es drinnen ans Werk. Elektrik, Fußboden, WC und Duschen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme wieder einmal ein paar Fotos vom Baumeister.

----------


## wein4tler

So nun hat der Sohn meiner Frau uns einige Fotos gesendet. Ein Fortschritt ist zu bemerken. Natürlich hat der Schwager schon wieder einige eigenmächtige Änderungen durchgeführt..
Ich rege mich aber nicht mehr auf. Ist ja nicht mein Haus, sondern das Haus meiner Frau.







Die massive Dachkonstruktion.


Hier hat er noch eine zusätzliche Türe gebaut, damit er schnell zu seiner Waschmaschine kommt.
Sonst müsste er vorne raus und ums Eck gehen.


Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt, wenn ich in zwei Jahren vor Ort bin.

Interessant warum er hier einen Syphon gemacht hat.



Bin schon auf das Endergebnis des Baues gespannt, wenn wir in 2 Jahren vor Ort sind.

----------


## chauat

Also ehrlich gesagt die Geduld bei so einem Projekt noch 2 Jahre zu hätte ich nicht. 
Kannst doch mal so nee Woche ohne Anmeldung über die Tage mal hin.  ::

----------


## rampo

Das wird schon , muss sagen es Gefaellt mir .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

So, liebe Freunde es geht langsam weiter. Wir bekamen wieder einige Fotos vom Stiefsohn. Inzwischen hat der Bruder Baumeister bei der Reisernte mitgeholfen und deshalb ging es nicht so schnell weiter mit dem Umbau. Trotzdem sind einige Sachen wieder geschehen.
Langsam wird es was.
Blick von der Ostseite




Blick von Nordosten



Blick von der Rückseite, Westseite



Der Vordereingang (die Doppelholztüre fehlt noch, weil sie sonst verschmutzt werden könnte)



Der Sicherungskasten



Das Obergeschoss wird in zwei Zimmer (Schlafzimmer) unterteilt, mit jeweils einem Badezimmer.





Bis 2015 wird es schon wohnlich werden.

----------


## rampo

Ja es wir sicher sehr schoen , mir gefaellt es .

2015 werde ich es mir anschauen.

Fg.

----------


## Thailux

Hallo wein4tler.
Also der Titel vom Thread ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel aus der Perspektive eines Falangs gewählt.

Ich habe mir die 6 Seiten in Ruhe angesehen und bin positiv überrascht vom Ergebniss.......
Wenn man einem Thai(in diesem Fall deinem Schwager) freie Hand lässt ist es klar dass er sich hier verwirklichen will.
Der größte Fehler liegt wohl bei dir...ich hoffe du verträgst positive Kritik...da du leider 2...lange Jahre nicht danach schauen kannst.

Also zB die Verschalungen finde ich für thailändische Verhältnisse absolut Top.

Dann etwas auf den letzten Fotos was ich in Thailand so noch nie gesehen habe....die Zwischenwände werden mit Aluprofilen....hochgezogen.
Respekt aber da kommt mein Hauptkritikpunkt wieder zum tragen....es ist viel teuerer und wenn dein Schwager es für seine Familie hätte bauen müssen hätte er billigeres Holz genommen.

Insgesamt finde ich den Umbau sehr gelungen aber wo man wieder mal sieht das ein Thai es gebaut hat ist die Verkleidung mit grünen Fliesen
der oberen Säulen.Aber das kannst du ja mit wenig Aufwand später selbst umwandeln.

Vielleicht bin ich auch ein bisschen zu anspruchsvoll ich will hier aber noch einmal betonen dass ich den Umbau sehr schön finde und für uns Falangs liegt manchmal ja der Teufel im Detail....ist auch nicht immer gut.

Eine letzte Sache noch zum Preis......ich gebe dem Uwe recht und finde 800.000 auch ein bisschen zu teuer,da ja in dem Preis noch keine Einrichtung oder auch Außenanlagen eingeplant sind aber das ist nun mal der Preis den du zahlen musst da du nicht selbst vor Ort bist...andernfalls hättest du ja evtl....andere Materialien...siehe Verschalung oder Aluprofile ausgewählt...

LG.Dan.

----------


## wein4tler

@ Thailux:
Natürlich ist der Titel aus der Sicht eines Farangs gewählt. Ich wollte kein Holz für die Fenster, obwohl er es mir einreden wollte. Deshalb hat er dann die Aluprofile für die Raumtrennung gewählt.
Mir ist dies recht. Inzwischen hat sich auch meine Sicht auf die Dinge etwas verändert. Da ich erstens nicht vor Ort, und zweitens meine Frau auch ihre Ideen einbringen will, habe ich mich nun
ganz aus dem Projekt zurück genommen. Es ist schließlich ihr Mutterhaus und es gehört auch ihr. Sie hat auch einen Teil zur Finanzierung beigetragen. Der Bruder soll dann auch ein Zimmer darin bekommen, damit er für seinen alten Tage eine Bleibe hat. Damit ist auch immer jemand vor Ort. Letztendlich wird es einmal der Sohn meiner Frau erben. 
Wir werden es in den nächsten Jahren in den Wintermonaten bewohnen.

----------


## wein4tler

Nun ist wieder ein Baufortschritt eingetreten und es gibt neue Bilder. Ob der Herr Schwager Farbenblind ist oder ob dies nun der neueste Schrei ist in Sachen Malerei ist, weiß ich nicht.
Da hat er voll in den rosa Farbtopf gelangt und zeitweise mit blau kombiniert. Meine Frau ist ganz entsetzt über diese Farborgie in Rosa. Sie wird mit ihm telefonieren, damit er das noch ändert.



Leider ist die Holzstiege auch nicht nach unserem Geschmack geworden. Die Lackierung des Holzes ist fürchterlich.



Hier die Küche in rosa und blau Tönen bei grünen Fliesen.



Meine Frau meinte, er malt wie ein verrückter Amerikaner. Ich denke ihm gefällt es so.
Die Türe, die wir wollten, hat er jetzt durch Glassteine ersetzt.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich meinte natürlich, die Türe die wir nicht wollten, und entfernen ließen, hat er jetzt durch Glassteine ersetzt.

Ein paar Wände zuviel machten ihm auch nichts aus. Ob es passt ist eine andere Frage, seht selbst.







Er hat alles mit Platten verkleidet, obwohl ich gerne die Holzsteher und Seitenwände aus Holz frei haben wollte.



Eines der drei Badezimmer im Bau. Zwei haben wir oben und eines unten.



Die Rückseite des Hauses.
Unten die Nordseite, wo das Problem mit dem Wasserabfallrohr der Dachrinne noch gelöst gehört.





Bitte auf der linken Seite des Bildes die Leiter beachten. Dann seht Ihr die befestigte Antenne für seinen Fernseher.
Zur Zeit legt er im Obergeschoß den Holzfußboden und baut die restlichen Badezimmer fertig.

----------


## Enrico

Also die Außenfarbe gefällt mir. Der Lack auf den Treppen, gut, müsste nochmal gestrichen werden, aber ist an sich ein sehr guter Lack der viele Jahre hält. So zumindest bei Schwiegermuttern.

----------


## Erich

> Also die Außenfarbe gefällt mir.


Das war klar  ::

----------


## rampo

In der Zeit wo du nicht in Thailand bist , haette ich schon eine Geschaefts Ide wegen der Farbe. 

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo meinst wir sollten ein rosa Puff eröffnen, mit dem Schwager als Puff-Vater.  :: 
Also der Mann scheint wirklich farbenblind zu sein. Er hat meiner Frau erklärt das wäre nicht rosa sondern cremefarben. Da ist aber ein großer Unterschied.
Er muss nun alles umstreichen. Sein Zimmer kann er in rosa lassen. Möglicherweise ist er verliebt, meinte meine Wong. 
Auch bei der Stiege muss er Änderungen vornehmen.

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Das ist die IMMI in Khon-Kaen .




Und die machen Gewinnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Er hat meiner Frau erklärt das wäre nicht rosa sondern cremefarben. Da ist aber ein großer Unterschied.



In thailand musst halt aufpassen, mit _si kriim_/สีครีม   :: 

Das kann von vanille, ueber beige, elfenbeinfarben, eierschalenfarben, altrosa (!), pastellgruen bis hin zu autohaendler, welche sogar gold-metallic als "kriim" od. "besch" bezeichnen, fast alles sein! 

Hier wird das alles nicht soo eng gesehen! Schau....


 ::  TW

----------


## wein4tler

Du sagst es TW. Creme scheint ein umfassendes Farbspektrum zu haben.  ::

----------


## chauat

Die meisten Sachen konnte ich meinem Baumeister im laufe der Jahre verzeihen. Ist ja schließlich auch mein Schwiegervater. Nur eine Sache Nervt wirklich bis heute noch, auch hier hat er sich mühe gegeben es gut zu machen. Als Türe zum Bad extra eine Kurstofftüre eingebaut, erst mal so weit ja gut. Hätte er das Teil aber nur auch für erwachsene Menschen gekauft und nicht in der Kinderabteilung. Alle paar Monate werde ich an diese sein Missgeschick schmerzhaft erinnert! Zum Glück ist er aber dann nie da und meine Frau versteht auch nicht alles was ich da dann so sagen.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Chauat, ich bin meinem Schwager auch nicht böse. Ich lerne so ein wenig die thailändische Seele kennen. Durch den Bau (Umbau) unseres Hauses konnte er einiges dazu lernen. So hoffe ich, dass er jetzt eine Ahnung von den Preisen und Kosten von Material und Handwerkern hat. Vielleicht lässt sich dann die jüngere Schwester dann doch das von ihm geplante Haus bauen.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Sohn meiner Frau war jetzt mit einer Farbpalette bei meinen Schwager. Er konnte die verschiedenen Farben nicht unterscheiden - wahrscheinlich ist er Farbblind und so ist es auch mit der rosa Farbe passiert.
Wir belassen es einstweilen so wie es ist und werden dann 2015 vor Ort die Entscheidung treffen.

----------


## wein4tler

Schon wieder Ärger mit dem Herrn Baumeister. Jetzt hat er einen Bau im hinteren Garten aufgestellt, wo meine Frau Gemüse anbauen wollte.
So wie es aussieht ist es nur für ihn ein Platz wo er seine Feste abfeiern will. Das muss wieder weg.



So wird mein Geld verschwendet. Verdammt bin ich sauer diesmal.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wird nicht das letzte mal sein das du dich ärgerst ::

----------


## rampo

Na ja so ein Grosses Fest kann er da nicht schmeissn , aber mit 1 Kiste Bier ist genug Platz .

So ich Dir beim Besuch 2015 meine Schrotfinte leihen .

Die Patrone kauf aber in A , den hier kostet der Schuss 70 Baht .

Fg
.

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Schrottpatrone brauche ich nicht. Ich erschieß ihn mit einem scharfen Chilli.  :: 
In nächster Zeit habe ich nichts mehr von ihm zu befürchten, denn er hat nun eine andere Baustelle einige hundert Kilometer weg.

----------


## chauat

In DE 15-20 Baht, da kannste ruhig eine mitnehmen für ihn.   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Nun habe ich wieder ein paar Fotos vom Haus bekommen. 



Der Zubau scheint seine Aussenwohnstelle zu sein. Da hat er sogar schon Bilder aufgehängt. 

Die Haustüren sind nun auch eingebaut. Ich habe aber den Verdacht, dass er die Doppeltüre außen angeschlagen hat.






Hier die Türe an der Hausrückseite. Die konnte er nicht falsch einsetzen, da der Rahmen schon vorgegeben war.



Eines der oberen Badezimmer.



Der Parkettboden ist auch verlegt.



Vorne grünt sogar schon die Wiese.



Im Großen und Ganzen ist es doch ganz schön geworden. Wenn wir dann 2015 vor Ort sind kommen in die 2 Schlafzimmer noch Aircondition.
Die Inneneinrichtung steht auch noch an. Da darf sich meine Frau voll entfalten.

----------


## Enrico

Sieht gut aus, besonders die Tür gefällt mir

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau hat den Bruder Baumeister am Telefon gefragt, warum er die Türen außen angeschlagen hat. Antwort:" In Thailand macht man das so. "
Meine Frau darauf: "Aber logisch ist das nicht!"  - Er:" Da kann man nichts machen."
Naja, wir werden sehen, ob man nichts machen kann, wenn wir vor Ort sind.

----------


## thedi

In diesem Fall muss ich dem Baumeitser recht geben: ich habe in Thailand noch nirgends eine Haustüre gesehen, die innen angeschlagen gewesen wäre - sie gehen immer nach aussen auf. Ich wage es sogar so weit zu gehen und in diesem Punkt Deiner Frau zu widersprechen: das ist mitnichten unlogisch.

Das ist in öffentlichen Gebäuden in der Schweiz sogar so vorgeschrieben. Es soll verhindern, dass bei einer Panik im Haus (Feuer) bei der Haustüre ein Stau entsteht, so dass sich die Türe nicht mehr öffnen lässt, weil von hinten viele Leute drängeln und raus wollen.

Betrachte es also als eine Sicherheitsmassnahme. Du kannst dann also getrost sein - wenn Dein Haus bei Festen und Feiern voll chantender Mönche, andächtigen alten Frauen und Dein Bier saufenden Männern ist - wenn dann jemand die Haustüre zu machen würde, und dann ein Brand entstünde, und dadurch eine Panik ausbrechen würde ... alles _no pompäm_ ... die Haustüre lässt sich immer öffnen...

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Thedi für Deine einleuchtende Erklärung. Werde es meiner Frau sagen. Dann sind wir beruhigt. Bei uns in Österreich gehen die Haustüren alle nach innen auf, damit der vor der Türe stehende, nicht diese an den Kopf bekommt. Außerdem ist es gegen Diebstahl auch sicherer, wenn innen angeschlagen ist, so kann die Türe schwerer ausgehebelt werden. Aber wenn es ein Einbrecher drauf anlegt, knackt er jede Tür in gewisser Zeit.
Ein Problem bleiben noch die Rohre die das Wasser der Dachrinnen ableiten. So sieht es nicht schöne aus. Habe mir vorgestellt, das der Baumeister das mit diversen Knien runter zum Boden holt.

----------


## thedi

*Haustüre innen oder aussen anschlagen?*

Mir ist nun auch klar geworden _warum_ Thais Haustüren immer aussen anschlagen, so dass sie nach aussen öffnen: im Dorf - auch bei unserem Haus - wird die Haustüre am Morgen als ziemlich das erste geöffnet und bleibt dann den ganzen Tag offen, bis wir am Abend das Haus zu machen bevor wir schlafen gehen.

In der Schweiz ist die Haustüre hingegen normalerweise zu. Gäste klingeln, dann kommt der Hausherr und macht ihnen die Türe auf. Dabei wäre es natürlich ungünstig, wenn er den Gästen gleich einmal die Türe entgegen schlagen würde. Also geht die Türe nach innen auf - logisch. Man macht sie auch nur ca 90º auf, lässt den Gast eintreten und dann macht man die Türe wieder zu.

In Thailand wie gesagt, ist die Türe den ganzen Tag offen. Nicht 90º, sondern 180º, bis zum Anschlag an der Wand. Dort wird sie typischerweise mit einem Magnet festgehalten oder mit einem Stein blockiert. Wenn sie nach innen auf ginge, könnte man neben den Türen keine Möbel aufstellen. Die Türen wären also im Weg. Somit ist die einzige logische Art für Thailand: Türen aussen anschlagen.


Das ganze ist also klimatisch bedingt - hängt auch vom _way of life_ ab. Wieder einmal ein klassisches Beispiel dafür, dass man Erfahrungen aus DACH in TH nicht 1:1 übernehmen kann. Umgekehrt wäre natürlich auch gefahren.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## frank_rt

hey, mal eine frage zu dem vorletzten biid. wo führt der gang rechts neben der treppe hin.

----------


## Enrico

Nach außen zu öffnete Türen und Fenster haben auch den Vorteil das sie sich bei Sturm und regen selber dichten, sie drücken sich selbst in den falz. Nach innen öffnent könnte der Wind sie aufdrücken und es regnet rein.

----------


## wein4tler

@Frank_rt: Das ist kein Gang, da hat Schwager Baumeister sich nicht an den Bauplan gehalten und zuviele Mauern aufgestellt. Dieser Schluff endet dort und
wird laut meiner Frau zum Abstellen des Staubsaugers benutzt werden.

----------


## frank_rt

würde sich aber auch als aufenthaltsort für nervige frau(en) anbieten.  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, muss nur noch ein Gitter dort anbringen.  ::

----------


## frank_rt

ich hab die tage gerade wegen den außentüren nachgeschaut. 
also ich habe sowohl innen wie aßen angeschlagene türen gesehen.
vieleicht ist das ja geschmacksache.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Türen nachträglich innen anzuschlagen wird wahrscheinlich ein ziemlicher Arbeitsaufwand sein.  Muss es erst einmal sehen, wenn ich vor Ort bin.

----------


## wein4tler

Jetzt hat Schwager Baumeister im Suff mit seinem neuen Auto ein Haus gerammt. Da er anscheinend kein Geld in Säckel hat, kam über den jüngeren Bruder der Anruf, dass er in der Patsche steckt. 
Er würde zur Abdeckung des Schadens dringend 70.000 Baht benötigen. Da wir ihm ohnehin für seine Arbeit noch etwas geben wollten, habe ich ihm 80.000 Baht überwiesen. Er war heute am Telefon sehr erleichtert. Musste sich aber von meiner Frau eine ordentliche Strafpredigt anhören. Von wegen wie er betrunken Auto fährt und ob er denn nie erwachsen werde. Außerdem soll er gefälligst einmal sein Geld sparen und nicht immer mir seinen Freunden versaufen. Es war lustig anzuhören wie sie ins Telefon keifte und er sich ständig entschuldigte.

----------


## wein4tler

So nun sind wir vor Ort im Baan Kok Noi, dem Dorf am Rande der Stadt Khon Kaen. In Bangkok, Sonntag, gegen 16 Uhr gelandet, mussten wir uns in die Warteschlange für die Taxameter-Taxis einreihen die bis zu der Rolltreppe ging. Der Automat für dies Schein streikte zeitweise und verursachte dadurch den Stau. Es ging aber trotzdem relativ flott. Innerhalb von 20 Minuten hatten wir ein Taxi, dass uns zum Elisabeth-Hotel brachte. Diesmal hatten wir ein neues Zimmer im 12. Stock mit schönem Rundumblick. Es liegt für uns günstig im Khet Payathai in der Nähe vom Chatutschak-Wochenendmarkt und nicht weit vom Autobusbahnhof Nord-Ost.
Der Taxifahrer war auch einzigartig, denn er räusperte sich, machte eine Nasenaufzug und spukte das Substrat bei geöffneter Fahrertür und 80 Km/h auf die Fahrbahn.
Ich hoffe ein parallel fahrendes Auto hat nichts davon auf die Windschutzscheibe bekommen. Das ganze Procedere führte er noch zweimal durch.
Zum Glück war er bisher der einzige, der so seinen Rotz entsorgte.
Dienstag machten wir dann die Reise mit Nakhon Chai Air nach Khon Kaen, wo jetzt deren Busbahnhof ausserhalb der Stadt liegt. Es gibt jetzt vermehrt Taxis in Khon Kaen und dort vor Ort, um die Reisenden in die Stadt zu bringen.
Wir wurden vom Sohn meiner Frau und dessen Freundin mit unserem Auto abgeholt. Sie brachten uns auf direktem Weg zum Haus, dass tatsächlich in rosa gestrichen ist. Dann ging es  zum Makro-Supermarkt um Lebensmittel einzukaufen. Ob des großen Angebotes fiel meiner Frau die Entscheidung sehr schwer, was genommen werden sollte. Also habe ich entschieden, sonst wären wir noch heute dort.
Nun ging es wieder zurück ins Dorf. Das Auto blieb jetzt bei uns und der Sohn fuhr mit dem Motorrad zu seiner Wohnung in der Nähe des Sees Bung Kaen Nakhon.
Mittwoch war dann der Besuch des Immigration-Office angesagt um die Anmeldung durchzuführen. Öffnungszeiten sind täglich von 8:30 bis 12:00 und von 13:00 bis 16:30 von Montag bis Freitag.
Das Anmeldeformular musste von meiner Frau ausgefüllt werden. Da aber ein Spassvogel in die erste Lade ein Formular reingelegt hatte für das Reentry-Permitte
hat sie dieses ausgefüllt, obwohl ich sie darauf hinwies, dass dies das falsche Formular sei. "Na, dann fülle ich es halt nochmals aus, wenn es falsch ist, "war ihr Kommentar dazu. So war es auch und die freundliche Beamtin brachte ihr das richtige Anmeldeformular. Jetzt durfte ich ihr helfen und nach den entsprechenden Kopien von meinem Pass und Visum, sowie ID-Karte meiner Frau wurde der Antrag an einen Beamten der Fremdenpolizei weitergereicht. Dieser war ebenfalls sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Vor Ablauf der 90-Tagefrist sollte ich wieder vorbeikommen zur Verlängerung des Visas.
Nun ging es zu einem Baumarkt namens Do-Home Market um nach einem Bett, Tisch und Sesseln und was man sonst als Hausrat noch braucht, zu sehen.
Eine gemeinsame Lieferung war wegen der verschiedenen Lieferzeiten nicht möglich und so tröpfeln täglich die Sachen ein.
Eine SIM-Card wurde für mich gekauft bei Televis in der Nähe des alten Busbahnhofes, damit ich Internet und e-mail haben kann. Kosten pro Monat für 6 Gb
G3, Wifi, bei AIS, 699 Baht. Dann kann man mit Code bei jedem 7/11 verlängern.
Da es inzwischen sehr spät geworden war, kam ich in die Stoßzeit wo es nur im Schritt-Tempo durch die Stadt ging. Meine Frau, die sich als Ortskundige bezeichnete,
brachte mich manchmal zur Verzweiflung, da wir uns ein paarmal verfuhren. "Das ist jetzt alles neu, Schatzi. das musst Du verstehen, denn ich bin schon lange nicht mehr hier gewesen" meinte sie zur Entschuldigung. 
Ich beschloss für die nächsten Tage bei 7/11 einen Stadtplan zu kaufen, damit sie sich zurecht findet und mich gut leitet.

Morgen geht es wieder weiter.

----------


## Enrico

Das klingt alles sehr gut, bitte weiter machen.

----------


## wein4tler

Inzwischen ist es doch der 8. November geworden. 
Ein Bett mit Matratze ist inzwischen geliefert worden, sowie auch die beiden Klimaanlagen, die nach Vorarbeiten am Mittwoch montiert werden sollen. Auch eine Wohnzimmergarnitur in grün hat den Weg zu uns gefunden.
Das zweite Bett wird in 7 Tagen geliefert. Dann ist das zweite Schlafzimmer auch bestückt.
Sogar einen Esstisch mit 8 Sesseln (Stühlen) haben wir erworben.
Momentan nächtigen wir wie viele Thais am Boden auf der Reismatte und einen Ventilator als Windmacher.
Heute Mittag wurde die Küchenkredenz angeliefert, die eine Höhe von 192 cm hat. Das schien für die Lieferanten ein Problem zu sein, wie sie den Küchenschrank ins Haus bekommen. Sie haben die Türe vermessen und gesehen, dass hier nur 1 cm Spiel ist,
somit schwer durch zu kommen. Ich habe dann vorgeschlagen die Kredenz zu kippen, da misst sie nur 152 cm und geht leicht
zu transportieren.
In der Zwischenzeit waren die umliegenden Nachbarn auf die Diskussion aufmerksam geworden und herbei geeilt.
Sie halfen dann mit die gekippte Küchenkredenz in die Küche zu bringen. Es war wie auf einem Volksfest - nur dass die Musik fehlte. Dafür war es ein wildes Durcheinander-Geschnatter im Isaan-Lao-Dialekt. Ich verstand nur Bahnhof. 
Die Verwandtschaft aus Sisaket kam ebenfalls angereist und brachten die Tochter meiner Frau mit.
Sie inspizierten das Haus und die Einrichtung um dann nachzurechnen, wieviel der Farang hier an Kohle abgelegt hat.
Das Gute ist, dass wir sie nicht beherbergen müssen, weil die Schwiegereltern gleich gegenüber wohnen. 
Die Männer wollten schon mittags mit dem Schnaps anfangen, da hat sie meine Frau rausgeworfen. Getrunken wird erst am Abend, meinte sie und fand bei ihrer Schwester regen Zuspruch. Das sind die starken Frauen im Isaan.
Die Tochter meiner Frau hat mich in ihr Herz geschlossen und brachte mir Bratwürste und mit Cornflakes frittierte Garnellen mit.
Immer wenn sie bei uns zu Besuch ist, geht es mir was Essen anbelangt sehr gut, weil sie immer auf mich schaut.
Wir gehen auch gerne zusammen auf den Markt in Khon Kaen, wo man sehr viel gute und frische Ware findet. Zu meiner Überraschung hatte sie für den Abend einen in Salzkruste gegrillten Fisch mitgenommen, der gut mundete - zusammen mit
etwas Som Tam, nur leicht geschärft und ohne Pla Ra.
Morgen wollen wir nochmals zu DO-Home-Market um eine Waschmaschine und Vorhänge mit Vorhangstangen zu besorgen.
Ich will nicht immer in der Auslage stehen, da untertags ohnehin viel Weiblein vorbeikommen um das Wundertier aus dem fernen Westen zu sehen. Habe schon meiner Frau vorgeschlagen Platzkarten zu verkaufen.
Da meine gute Frau auch geprüfte Aerobic-Tanzlehrerin, hat sie gleich die Weiblein zu einem Kurs in den frühen Morgenstunden überredet. Um 5:30 steht die Frauenschaft vor dem Haus und übt nach, was meine Holde vortanzt.
Sie hat auch mich dazu breit geschlagen die ersten Tage mit zumachen, damit die Weiblein auch sicher kommen.
Wahrscheinlich wollen die Thai-Ladies gerne einen tanzenden Elefanten sehen. 6 - 8 Frauen machen jetzt täglich ihren Tanz.
Ich werde mich daher Morgen aus dem Rennen nehmen und länger schlafen, so mich nicht der Gong aus dem nahen Wat 
aus den Federn haut.
Jetzt musste ich für die letzten Zeilen ins Haus wechseln, weil draussen eine Invasion fliegender Ameisen statt findet.
Der helle Bildschirm des Computers lockt sie richtig an. Musste sie mir sogar aus den Haaren kämmen.
Die Ruhe auf dem Dorf und die zeitweisen Besuche in der Stadt, sind eine gute Kombination für mich.
Einen Besuch bei Rampo, der nicht sehr weit entfernt wohnt, werde ich nach einiger Zeit ins Auge fassen.
Er hat mir per e-mail schon sehr wertvolle Tipps gegeben.
Ihr hört wieder von mir.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ok, wir warten 
und wen du mal ein paar ruhigere Stunden hast
denk an den Sbirien Bericht  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Lieber Wackerer Willi, Du scheinst sehr scharf auf den Sibirien Bericht zu sein. Lass mir noch etwas Zeit, bis wir hier eingerichtet sind, dann wird es ruhiger und ich kann mich daran machen.
Soviel kann ich Dir verraten, das Land heißt Tuva und ist ein Mitglied der russischen Föderation und grenzt im Süden an die Mongolei, im Westen an die Republik Altai, im Norden an Chakassien und im Osten an Burjatien. 
Es gibt etwa 320.000 Einwohner von denen 120.000 in der Hauptstadt Kyzyl wohnen. Hier gibt es seit der Öffnung 1993 wieder eine rege Tätigkeit der Schamanen. Ich war 2003 das erste Mal dort und nun 12 Jahre später das zweite Mal.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler wenn du auch bei den schamanen warst würde ich gerne mehr darüber erfahren.

----------


## wein4tler

Frank_rt, ich werde einen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnen, sobald ich die Zeit finde. Ich hoffe in einer Woche soweit zu sein.

Heute gegen 10 Uhr sollte der Installateur für die Waschmaschine kommen. Es kam der Anruf, er kommt am Abend. Um 19 Uhr erschien er und besah sich das Ganze mit einem Zweiten und wieder einmal großes Palaver. dann die Ansage er komme morgen wieder, da er heute nichts mithabe.
Also freuen wir uns morgen auf ein Wiedersehen mit ihm. Auch sollen die Monteure für die Klimaanlage kommen, so Buddha es will.
Bin ja Pensionist und habe Zeit. In dem die Gegenwart schon Vergangenheit, lebe ich in der Zukunft oder so.
Nun stellte sich heraus, dass ich die ganze Woche ohne Autopapiere unterwegs war, weil die der Sohn meiner Frau zu Hause aufbewahrt, damit sie nicht gestohlen werden. Ich hau mich weg, bei der thailändischen Logik. Ob der Wagen überhaupt entsprechend versichert ist und bei welcher Versicherung, habe ich auch noch nicht erfahren. Das Auto fährt doch, meinte meine Frau und dies sei das Wichtigste. 
Wir kommen heute Abend zurück von der Stadt, steht eine Frau im Garten und pflückt irgendwelche Stauden. Fragt meine Frau:" Wer hat dir dies erlaubt? Ha, niemand- du weißt aber schon, dass du in unserem Garten bist!" Da hat die Gute dumm geschaut und sich entschuldigt. "Jetzt sind wir da und vielleicht wollen wir auch das Gemüse ernten. Also vorerst fragen," forderte mein Wong. Sie hat ihr dann erlaubt auch von den Limetten zu nehmen. Niedrig ist sie nicht, aber gefragt muss sie schon werden. "So geht das nicht," meinte sie,"da kommen sie dann auch ins Haus und nehmen Sachen aus dem Kühlschrank, weil sie glauben das geht so."
Da hat sie recht, wir sind ja nicht mit dem ganzen Dorf verwandt. 
"Nur Heuschrecken sind noch schlimmer", meinte sie zum Abschluss.
Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind hier zweierlei Paar Schuhe.
Habe für das Badezimmer einen Spiegel mit 60cmX45cm gekauft und bei der Montage feststellen müssen, dass diese Befestigungen völlig aus der Mitte waren.
Für Hochformat würde es gehen, aber im Querformat würde der Spiegel nach rechts wegkippen. Also morgen richtige Spiegelhaken besorgen.

Eine der Cousinen meiner Frau hat sich zum Abendessen eingefunden und gemeint, ich solle ihr doch einen Österreicher als Mann besorgen. Einen so wie mich.
Ich sah in meine rechte Hosentasche und dann in die linke, und sagte ich kann keinen darin finden. Dann fragte ich sie welche Fremdsprache sie spricht. Als Antwort kam:" Nur Isaan-Lao". "Wie willst du dich dann mit dem Österreicher verständigen," war meine Frage. Sie zuckte nur mit der Schulter.
"Mein Schatz, du musst ihr helfen," forderte meine Beste Hälfte, "ich habe dich doch auch im Internet kennengelernt."
"Stimmt, aber du konntest wenigsten Englisch und lerntest dann an der Universität von Khon Kaen Deutsch. Das sind ganz andere Voraussetzungen," entgegnete ich ihr. Ich werde nichts machen, weil die Cousine keine Vorstellung von der Realität in Österreich hat. Kennt nicht die Kälte des Winters und die Vorurteile der österreichischen Bevölkerung Fremden gegenüber. Zuviel Beziehungen sind daran schon zerbrochen. 

So nun gehe ich unter die Dusche, der Wasserdruck ist wieder gestiegen und da habe ich ausreichend warmes Wasser.
Also bis morgen.

----------


## schorschilia

schöne Alltagsgeschichten aus dem realen Leben in LOS. ich liebe solche Erzählungen.

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern erschien nicht der Installateur vom Abend vorher, sondern ein neuer Kollege des Gewerbes der Meister die alles können. Natürlich auch erst am Abend, aber er hatte wenigstens das Werkzeug und die Installationsrohre und den Wasserhahn mit. Natürlich hatte er auch einen Helfer und dieser montierte den "Cock Nam" (Wasserhahn) ohne Dichtungsband in das blaue Wasserrohr. Also wartete ich gespannt wie die Geschichte ablaufen würde. Als der Schlauch der Waschmaschine angeschlossen war und der Wasserhahn aufgedreht wurde, erhielt der gute Mann eine Volldusche wegen der Undichtheit. Dann wurde zum Dichtungsband gegriffen.
Mit freiem Auge konnte ich sehen, dass die Waschmaschine schief stand, also nicht in der Waage war. Also nahm ich meine Wasserwaage und demonstrierte die Schieflage. Nun wurde herumgeschraubt von den Beiden - es war zum Schieflachen. Jeder drehte in eine andere Richtung. Es dauerte eine Zeit bis sie sich auf die Drehrichtung der Schrauben geeinigt hatten. Am Ende war die Waschmaschine im Lot und konnte in Betrieb gehen.
Es hat sich aber wieder einmal für mich gezeigt, dass man diese Meister für Alles und Garnichts, nicht alleine lassen darf.
Die Klimatechniker waren schon Vormittag hier und haben wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Sie verstanden wirklich ihr Gewerbe.
Dafür wurden wir mit der Lieferung unseres Bettes auf den 20. November vertröstet. Also weiter auf der Reismatte ruhen, aber jetzt vollklimatisiert, was ja auch schon etwas wert ist.
Heute holten wir die Zulassungspapiere und die Versicherungspapiere für das Auto vom Sohn meiner Frau. Die Versicherung ist zu vergessen - stark unterversichert. Daher werden wir morgen bei der Versicherung vorstellig werden. Es war nur eine minimale Personenschadensversicherung und keine für Sachschaden.
Irgendwie leben diese Leute in einer anderen Welt, wo nichts passieren darf.
Beim ATM der Bank, stellte ich fest, dass sich meine Holde so gar nicht auskannte. Musste ihr hilfreich zur Seite stehen. "Weißt Du mein Schatz, so oft habe ich das noch nicht gemacht. Ich habe mir das Geld meistens am Schalter auszahlen lassen," meinte sie. So gut sie in Österreich mit all den Dingen klar kam, so ungeschickt stellt sie sich hier an. Es ist so als würde es ein Rückfall in die alten Zeiten sein - nicht zuviel denken, denn das verursacht Kopfschmerzen.
Alles wird zum Problem. So auch das Aufladen des Handys bei Televis. Da wurde eine viertel Stunde herum diskutiert bis ich die 699 Baht für meinen Tarif zahlen konnte und gutgebucht wurde. Es war für mich, als würden sie darüber ein Doktorat schreiben.
Wenn man eine einfache klare Aussage will, so bekommt man sie hier nie. Da wird immer um den Brei herum geredet und dies lässt mich manchmal die Wände hochklettern. " Tirak, das ist alles nicht so einfach wie du denkst. Man muss sein Gesicht wahren und Kompetenz zeigen und vor allem seine Wichtigkeit herausstreichen," sagte meine liebe Wong,"Die Mitarbeiter haben alle einen Chef über sich und da müssen sie zeigen dass sie fachlich gut sind und auf die Kunden zu gehen und gut beraten. Das ist Thailand und nicht Österreich. Hier nimmt man sich noch Zeit für das Gespräch".
"In Österreich nimmt man sich auch Zeit , aber man bleibt sachlich und kurz und schweift nicht ab,"war meine Antwort.
"Warte erst einmal bis die 5 Monate hier vorbei sind, dann wirst Du auch anders denken", konterte meine Allerbeste, "und jetzt will ich nicht mehr darüber reden".
Natürlich nicht, denn es war Zeit an das Mittagessen zu denken. Essen ist sanuk, und sanuk ist Lebensgefühl wozu ist der Thai sonst auf der Welt.

Weiter geht es morgen.

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler.

Auch in 5 Monaten bist du genau so weit wie am 1 Tag. :: 

Das DAUERT JAHRE.

Fg.

----------


## chauat

Man könnte auch sagen das er das Land jetzt kennen lernt.  :: 
Aber keine Sorge es geht ab jetzt nur noch Aufwärts!  :: 
In diesem Sinne  ::   ::

----------


## frank_rt

@ wein4tler. lass dich nur nicht beirren, das wird bei dir alles ganz anders sein.
und geniese das lebensggefühl.

 ::   ::   :: 

 Wein-------Weib---Gesang

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn ich das lese vom Weinler....und ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung....schwillt mir der Kamm
du bist machtlos , hilflos ...du kannst erklären wie du willst, sie kapieren es nicht...können oder wollen nicht.
dir hört Niemand zu und das hört nicht auf. Entweder du schmeisst deine Erziehung, alles was du im Leben gelernt hast über Bord
und nimmst dieses Thai Dorf Gehabe an...was vieleicht in ganz jungen Jahren noch gehen würde...im Rentenalter mit Sicherheit nicht mehr.

sich nochmal umstellen auf Wein, Weib und Gesang....das mag ja mit dem Singen im Rentenalter noch klappen  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Willi für Dein Verständnis. Zum Glück verbringe ich nur 5 Monate hier und das ist ein Lichtblick. Interessanterweise will auch meine allerbeste Frau nicht das ganze Jahr hier verbringen. "Weißt du lieber Mann, der Frühling in Österreich wo alles so herrlich grün ist und die vielen Blumen blühen ist doch eine angenehme Zeit, "flötete sie. "Aber auch den nicht so heißen Sommer und den frühen Herbst mag ich. Ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu machen, wenn ich im Garten arbeite, dass eine giftige Schlange plötzlich vor mir steht,"fügte sie weiters hinzu. "Ja, du hast schon recht und der einzigen Giftschlange, deiner Schwiegermutter, hast du die Giftzähne schon gezogen,"entgegnete ich ihr. Ich muss sagen, dass meine Frau es gut verstanden hat, die Bedenken meiner Mutter auszuräumen. Wir sind jetzt 10 Jahre verheiratet und die beiden hatten nie ein gröberes Problem.
Langsam wird die Einrichtung komplett und der Wohnkomfort steigt. 
Heute morgen habe ich im Garten das Gras geschnitten mit einer Rasenschere. Da werde ich alt, obwohl ich das schon bin. Die Nachbarinnen rundum haben mir zu gesehen und geglaubt ich sehe sie nicht. da gab es was zu tuscheln und kichern, über den Farang mit nacktem Oberkörper. Ich hoffe ich habe ihren monotonen Alltag etwas aufgelockert. Hihihi. Ich braucht zwei Liter Wasser und zwei kleine Handtücher weil ich so stark schwitzte. Dabei habe ich nur dreieinhalb Stunden gearbeitet.
Dann unter die warme Dusche und ins Zimmer mit Klimagerät um am Laptop die e-mails zu sichten.
Nach dem Mittagessen, es gab Hühnersuppe mit Gemüse, gebratene Fischlaibchen mit Som Tam und zur Nachspeise frische Mangos, gab es heute leider kein Mittagsschläfchen, weil die Trommeln der nahegelegenen Schule zu laut dafür waren. Darum habe ich in den Badezimmern Aufhängevorrichtungen angebracht, und ein altes Schuhregal aus Holz gereinigt und neu verschraubt. 
Dann erschien ein Mann von der Elektrizitätsgesellschaft, weil wir den Holzstrommasten im Garten gegen einen aus Beton tauschen wollen, der aber außerhalb der Gartenmauer stehen soll, da wir nicht an dem Masten dranhängen. Der Betonmast kostet 4.000 Baht. Das ist zu verkraften und ich bin gespannt wann der Masttausch über die Bühne geht. Der Nachbar hat schon angeboten mitzuhelfen, wenn die Firma keine Helfer zusammen bringt.
Die Hilfsbereitschaft habe ich hier schon des öfteren erlebt und die Leute machen es wirklich gerne.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler 
Peter du musst deiner Frau auch etwas Zeit geben damit sie sich wieder einlebt.
Gehe es relaxt an und was nicht heute wird halt morgen oder ....
Manches ist für uns etwas kompliziert dafür sind andere Dinge einfach und unkompliziert.
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Aufenthalt und vielleicht klappts im März 
mit einem Treffen in Thailand

----------


## wein4tler

Heute vormittag habe ich im Garten weiter gearbeitet. Das hohe Gras um die Limettenbäume und die Ingwerpflanzen frei geschnitten und dann einen Jasminstrauch etwas zurecht gestutzt. Schade, dass wir die Jasminblüten nicht  ernten konnten, die wären gut für den Tee gewesen.
Dann kam der Anruf, dass wir morgen unser Bett geliefert bekämen, aber ohne Matratze, die kommt erst am 20. November. 
Nachdem es zum Frühstück für mich kleine Tintenfischchen in Pestosauce mit Klebereis gegeben hatte, wurde ich zu Mittag mit Spaghetti mit Thunfisch-Sugo verwöhnt.
Nachspeise war eine herrlich frische Mango.
Gestern sah es ganz nach Regen aus, die dunklen Wolken wurden aber durch den Wind verblasen. Dafür regnete es heute ab 14 Uhr ganz heftig und das Trommeln des Regens aufs Autodach löste die Diebstahlsicherung aus. Musste in dem Regenguss raus und abschalten. Habe ich mir die Dusche erspart, hahaha. Die Kinder bei den Nachbarn hüpften vor Vergnügen singend durch den Regen. Sie hatten ihre Freude daran.
Da heute das Essen ganz italienisch ausgerichtet war, versuchte ich abends eine Pizza zu backen. Mit 250g Mehl und Trockenhefe, dazu ein 1/4 l Mischung aus warmen Wasser, Milch und ein kleinen TL Zucker. Das Ganze in der Schüssel abgerührt und einen EL Öl eingearbeitet. Dann den Teig flach ausgerollt und auf das befettete Backblech gegeben. Mit der Gabel den Teig stellenweise eingestochen. Sugo aufgebracht und da leider nichts anderes da war, Thunfischstücke darüber verteilt.
Letztlich den geriebenen Käse obendrauf und bei 220 Grad in die Heißluft. Nach ca. 15 Minuten war der Fladen fertig. War nicht mit einer italienischen Pizza zu vergleichen, aber meinen beiden Damen hat es geschmeckt, weil der Teig so flaumig war.
Weil ich so brav war, habe ich als Nachspeise warmes Gingko-Kompott bekommen. "Mein lieber Mann, "sagte meine allerbeste Gattin,"Gingko ist gut für das Gehirn, gerade wo du alt wirst und schon manches vergisst." Ist sie nicht umwerfend besorgt um mich? 
Geschmeckt hat das Kompott mehlig wie Minikartoffel, gesüßt mit Zuckerrohrsirup. Muss ich nicht unbedingt nochmals haben.
Jetzt gerade kam der Anruf von der Freundin meiner Frau, von der wir das gebrauchte Auto gekauft haben, wegen der Betriebsanleitung. Es gibt keine, sie kann sich nicht daran erinnern je eine besessen zu haben. Sind alles Wunderkinder, die sämtliche Geräte und Fahrzeuge ohne Gebrauchsanleitung bedienen können.
Wie das aussieht habe ich vor Tagen beim Tanken an der Tankstelle erlebt, wo eine feine Dame tanken wollte und den Hebel für den Tankverschluss nicht finden konnte. Dieser Hebel ist ja meistens beim Fahrersitz angebracht - so konnte ich ihr helfen und sie bedankte sich mit einem Wei und "khopkhun ka".
Bei unserem Mangobaum bauen gerade rote Ameisen ein Nest - das gibt dann Ameiseneier, wie meine Frau ihre Lippen leckend meinte.

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, lieber Schiene, ein Treffen im März wäre schön. Das Gästebett haben wir schon und ein eigenes Badezimmer für die Gäste.



Auch die Küche ist fast komplett eingerichtet, bis auf die Vorhänge, die haben wir noch nirgends.




Gestern haben sie uns die Lieferung unseres Bettes angekündigt, aber die Matratze kommt 5 Tage später. Wird auch zum Abwarten sein.
Jetzt ruft gerade der Lieferant an, er kennt unser Dorf noch nicht. Also heißt es jetzt abwarten bis er herfindet.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler. ich dachte das der raum genau neben der treppe oben dein gästezimmer ist. das es so groß geworen ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.
gut gemacht.

----------


## chauat

Auf jeden fall ein schön grosser Tisch, so einen grossen haben wir auch nur etwas anderen Still.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

@frank_rt, der Raum neben der Treppe, dieser enge Schlurf ist für die nervenden Frauen gedacht - das Gitter ist noch zu machen.
@Chauat, der Tisch ist für 8 Personen gedacht, soviel Stühle haben wir auch. Aber wir können noch in den Garten ausweichen.
Der Zubau den mein Schwager Baumeister in Eigenregie machte.



Da sitzen wir ohnedies meistens am Abend mit den Nachbarn. Ab 21 Uhr ist dann Sendepause, da gehen sie alle in das Bettchen. 
Ich gewöhne mich nur schwer daran, weil ich zu Hause vor 23 Uhr nicht in die Falle gehe.

Hier seht Ihr die Wasserzuleitung ins Haus und in den Garten. Für einen Installateur die reinste Augenweide, oder?



Das sind hier die Tschangs die alles Können. Deshalb darf ein Farang hier kein Installateurgewerbe betreiben, weil dies ja auch die Thais besser können.

Der Lieferant und Monteur für unser Bett hat doch noch zu uns gefunden. Da die Strasse etwas eng ist hat er sich nicht getraut bis zum Ende zu fahren.
Bisher haben alle diese Kleintransporter ohne Probleme bis zum haus fahren können und dann bei uns umgedreht.
Ja, so hat der Gute mit seinem Gehilfen die Einzelteile den etwas weiteren Weg zu Fuß zu tragen gehabt.
Jetzt warten wir noch auf die Matratze.

----------


## wein4tler

In unserem Garten haben wir einen tierischen Gast. Einen Freund Harvey, den weißen Hasen - der den Nachbarskindern gehört und der jetzt bei uns in dem Stall sitzt, weil sein zweiter Freund von den Hunden gefressen wurde, als er frei herum spazierte. 



Etwas näher betrachtet. Der Cheffe wird vielleicht die Rasse erkennen. Vielleicht handelt es sich auch um ein Kaninchen. Ich bin da keine Spezialist, Hauptsache es schmeckt in der Pfanne gut.



Einen gravierenden Mangel habe ich noch zu vermerken. Der Niveau-Unterschied bei unserem Badezimmer im ersten Stock, führte zu so einer Stufe.
Jetzt muss ich wohl an der Türe ein Warnschild anbringen "Achtung Stufe".



Das Badezimmer





Meine Holde wollte unbedingt zwei Waschbecken haben. Der Abfluss bei diesen ist auch so eine Pfuschsache. Ich verstehe nicht, dass sie hier keine ordentliche Installation zusammenbringen. 
Mein Schwager auf den vielen Pfusch angesprochen, erklärte mir, dies sei wegen der Geister. Wenn alles perfekt ist, dann haben das die Geister nicht gerne und belästigen die Besitzer des Hauses. Das muss man einmal in Österreich einem Hausbesitzer erklären, der würgt ihn bis er blau ist. Hahaha.

Hier ein Ausblick zu meinen nördlichen Nachbarn. 



Im Vordergrund unser Gartentor, dann das Haus von Bon und Phot aus Holz erbaut.
Sie sind die braven Leute, die auf unser Haus aufpassen wenn wir nicht da sind. Neben ihrer Arbeit, Bon webt Reismatten und Phon bewirtschaftet das Reisfeld und macht auch Arbeit am Bau, ziehen sie noch zwei Enkelkinder groß. Zwei Mädchen, die eine etwa 7 Jahre, geht in die Grundschule. Die Große ist um die 15 Jahre und besucht eine berufsbildende technische Schule. 
Der Sohn schläft zu Hause, währen Vater Phot schwer auf dem Reisfeld ackert. Mutter Bon meinte:" wir haben doch alles getan, damit unsere Kinder gut erzogen sind. Aber bei dem Sohn klappt es irgendwie nicht. Einmal arbeitet er, dann liegt er wieder faul herum."
Ja, dass ist traurig für die Eltern.



Hier seht ihr die Damenrunde, die sich manchmal hier einfindet um zu sehen, was es in unserem Haushalt Neues gibt. Dann haben sie wieder Gesprächsstoff für die nächsten Stunden des Tages.

Hier der Blick zum zweiten Nachbar (besser Nachbarin, der Mann verstarb vor 3 Jahren) nördlich von uns.
Alles ist hier mit Fliesen ausgelegt. Fast kein Garten, damit weniger Arbeit.



Sie ist nicht ständig vor Ort, da sie in einer anderen Stadt eine Firma hat und dort auch ein Enkelkind aufzieht. Ist anscheinend typisch für Thailand.

Gestern gab es für mich wieder ein neues Gericht auf den Tisch. Rote Ameisen mit faschiertem Pla duk in der Pfanne geröstet. Die Ameisen werden als Ersatz für das Salz dazu gegeben. Schmeckte ganz gut, war aber verdammt scharf mit Chili gewürzt. Extra gab es dann noch so eine Art Makrele in Salzkruste und eine Art gedünstete Gurke.

----------


## schorschilia

> Einen gravierenden Mangel habe ich noch zu vermerken. Der Niveau-Unterschied bei unserem Badezimmer im ersten Stock, führte zu so einer Stufe.
> Jetzt muss ich wohl an der Türe ein Warnschild anbringen "Achtung Stufe".


ist dies eine optische Täuschung, oder ist der Raum hinter der Treppe in einer leichten Schieflage !?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der Niveau Unterschied im Bad ist beabsichtigt.
Da die Dusche meisst das ganze Bad ist und dort oft Wasser steht.
Auch machen sie des Öfteren einen Niveau Unterschied in der Küche, 
heisst ...der Fussboden ist meist auch in den Küchen tiefer,
wegen Wasse, Ungeziefer etc.


die Türschelle ist ein optische Täuschung
die Schwelle ist an einer Seite ...der rechten ...breiter als auf der linken

----------


## wein4tler

Nein, lieber Willi, es wäre schön, wenn es eine optische Täuschung wäre. Es ist tatsächlich eine Schieflage, aber das gefällt ja den Geistern. Hahaha.
Ich betrachte es nicht als mein haus, sondern als das Haus meiner Frau. Da kann ich dann den ganzen Pfusch am Bau leichter hinnehmen.
Am Mangobaum sind inzwischen schon drei Nester mit roten Ameisen. Der Nachbar hat schon ein begehrliches Auge drauf geworfen.
Habe gestern rote Ameisen mit faschiertem Fisch gebraten bekommen. Dazu Klebereis und saures Gemüse, sowie gegrillte Makrele.
Hat gut geschmeckt, die Ameisen dienten als Salzersatz. Erfinderisch sind sie, die Leute vom Isaan.
Der Nachbar Phon hat meiner Frau Wurzel einer Pflanze und Früchte eines Baumes gebracht, die mir helfen sollen, meine Prostataentzündung wegzubekommen.
Eine Pflanze fehlt noch und wird von der Cousine besorgt. Dann wird das Ganze gekocht und der Absud zweimal am Tag getrunken.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ist es bei Euch auch so das sich die Nachbarn etwas ausleihen und nie wieder tzrück bringen ?
und du quasie jedem Scheiss hinter her rennen musst ?

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, die Nachbarn haben zum Glück noch nicht gecheckt was ich an Werkzeug habe. Ich war überrascht dass die Bohrmaschine, der Eisencutter, die Makita-Stemm-maschine vom Baubeginn noch da waren. Da hat der Schwager drauf geschaut, dass nichts wegkommt. Er hat sich aber auch nichts mitgenommen, wo er jetzt am
Bauen ist. Sogar sein eigenes Schweißgerät hat er hier gelassen.

----------


## wein4tler

Heute war wieder ein toller Tag im Leben des kleinen Österreichers aus dem Weinviertel. Es begann schon mit dem Frühstück. "Mein Schatz, ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad und hole uns zum Frühstück Nudelsuppe mit Blutwurst, oder willst Du sie mit Hühnerbeine?" fragte meine Frau. "Weder noch, Du beste aller Suppe essenden Frauen," antwortete ich,"gibt es den nichts anderes als immer die verdammte Blutwurst-Nudelsuppe?" "Du musst verstehen, so früh am Morgen gibt es nichts anderes,"meinte sie. "Ich esse aber keine Suppe, dann mache ich mir Bohnen mit kleinen Würstchen,"war meine Antwort darauf.
Als sie zurückkam hatte sie gegrillte Hühnerleber für mich mitgebracht und strahlte:"Extra für meinen lieben Mann!". Also die Bohnen verschoben auf Tag X.

Bevor ich es vergesse. Gestern um 20:00 Uhr läutete das Telefon und der Lieferant aus Korat kommend, kündigte an die Matratze noch heute zu liefern.
15 Minuten später kam er mit einem zweiten schmalgepickten Thai und einem Handwagen mit der Matratze darauf. Er traute sich ebenfalls am Abend nicht in unsere schmale Strasse einzufahren. Deshalb hat er mit dem Handwagen die Matratze vom Wagen zum Haus gebracht. Nun wollte er sie zum Balkon rauf schaffen. Er glaubte tatsächlich dass er dies alleine schafft, während sein Helfer oben die Matratze ergreifen sollte. Ich habe mir das kurz angesehen und zu meiner Wong gesagt, wie ich es machen würde. Erst stemmen wir zu zweit die Matratze in die Höhe und der Helfer kann sie dann halten, bis ich dann oben dazukommen und von der anderen Seite die Matratze halte. Dann kann der Mann unten auslassen und ebenfalls raufkommen und mithelfen die Matratze über den Balkon zuziehen. So ging es dann ganz gut.
Jetzt ist unser Bett endlich benutzbar.

"Jetzt brauchen wir noch die Vorhänge und die Beleuchtung", erklärte meine Gattin, "kannst Du den Laptop auf Thaischrift umstellen, damit ich im Internet suchen kann, wo es in der Stadt Vorhänge gibt." So stellte ich auf Thaischrift um und sie surfte eine Stunde und erklärte mir, sie habe nun zwei Geschäfte gefunden.
Also rein nach Khon Kaen City, zuerst zur Bank und anschließend zum ersten Geschäft für die Vorhänge. Es war ein Thai-Chinese, der keine Ausstellungsstücke hatte, sondern nur Kataloge zum Aussuchen. Das war nichts für meine Holde, also weiter zum nächsten Geschäft. Da gefiel ihr die Qualität der Stoffe nicht, also auch wieder weg. Da sie nun nicht weiter wusste, schlug ich vor zum Global House zu fahren. Bei Do-Home hatten ihr auch die Vorhänge nicht gefallen. Also warum nicht den nächsten Hausmarkt besuchen.
Überdachte Parkplätze gab es um 10:30 noch genug. Gleich in der Nähe des Einganges waren die verschiedenen Beleuchtungskörper montiert. Eine Art Kristalluster hatte es meiner Frau angetan. Fünfflammig und von der Größe her gut ins Wohnzimmer passend, hatte ich keinen Einwand. Zuerst sahen wir aber noch nach Deckenleuchten für die beiden Schlafzimmer. Wir wurden schnell fündig und der Verkäufer stellte uns alles brav zusammen. Dann fragte ihn meine Wong, ob er auch für die Luster zuständig sei und er erklärte sich bereit zu helfen. 
Es war, wie sich herausstellte der einzige fünfflammige Luster dieser Art. "Frage ihn, ob der trotzdem zu haben ist. Ob sie den Luster abmontieren können?"forderte ich meine Frau auf, " und ob, da er nicht neu, es einen Rabatt gibt!". Gut, der Luster kann für uns abmontiert werde, wegen des Rabatts müsse er fragen. Dann mal ran an die Sache, junger Mann, dachte ich mir. Wong musste mit ihm in die Zentrale, sich dort mit ihrer ID-Karte ausweisen, wozu weiß ich nicht. Der Luster kostete angeschrieben 5.699 Baht, sie gewährten eine Reduzierung auf 5.300 Baht. Mittlerweile war es schon 11:30 geworden. Mit 5 Mann wurde nun der Luster eingeholt.
Der erste Verkäufer hängte die Glassachen ab und verpackte sie sorgfältig in einen Karton. Einer hielt inzwischen die Schiebeleiter, wo der Verpacker draufstand.
Der dritte Mann ging gemütlich einen Karton für den Luster suchen, währen der vierte Mann von oben (oberhalb war eine Galerie, wo alle Leuchten durch die Decke angehängt waren) versuchte die Verankerung zu lösen. 
Nun kam der dritte Mann mit einem Karton, der viel zu klein war zurück, im Schlepptau noch einen fünften Unterbeschäftigten, der wahrscheinlich sehen wollte, welcher Esel diesen Luster kaufen wollte. Endlich hatte der vierte Mann die Verankerung gelöst und der erste Mann konnte das gut Stück vorsichtig in Empfang nehmen. Der Leiterhalter half ihm nun von der Leiter zu kommen. Nun war das 5. Rad gegangen um nach einem größeren Karton zu suchen.
Verkäufer 1 und 3 versuchten nun den Luster komplett von den Glasteilen zu befreien und diese zu verpacken. Endlich war das 5. Verkaufsgenie  mit einem neuen Karton zurück, aber immer noch zu klein. Es war inzwischen 12:30 geworden, aber Zeit spielt hier keine Rolle, für mich Pensionisten ohnehin nicht. Nun kam man auf die glorreiche Idee, die Arme des Luster, die geschraubt waren, etwas zu lockern und in eine Stellung zu bringen, dass das Prachtstück doch noch in dem Karton Platz fand. Alle waren zufrieden und strahlten wie der Luster selbst. Ich werde die Arbeit haben, das ganze Puzzle daheim zusammenzustellen. Man muss halt probieren wie es wieder zusammen passt, war die Meinung dieser Experten.
Ich meinte zu meiner besten Ehefrau, sie soll nun den Verkäufern sagen, dass wir es uns doch noch überlegt hätten und vom Verkauf Abstand nehmen.
Das Gelächter hättet ihr hören sollen und die Verkäuferriege wusste nicht warum.
Nun wieder zum Hauptschalter um den Beleuchtungskörper der besonderen Art, zu dem er durch die aufwendige Arbeit von 5 Verkäufern geworden war, zu bezahlen.
Die anderen Leuchten, Lampen und ein Postkasten mussten dann an der normalen Kasse beglichen werden. Am Hauptschalter dauerte es wieder eine Weile und drei Unterschriften bis die Bezahlung erfolgt war. Also nun zur normalen Kasse. Nachdem bezahlt war kontrollierte eine Angestellte nochmals alles. Dann ging es endlich zum Ausgang, wo wieder eine privilegierte Dame mit einem Stempel in der Hand wartet und das Gekaufte nochmals kontrollierte. 
Das nenne ich Vollbeschäftigung - im Kommunismus war es nicht anders, aber hier sind die Kommunisten nicht erwünscht. Inzwischen war es 13:00 geworden und wird hatten satte zweieinhalb Stunden für nur ein paar Dinge gebraucht.
Frau und Tochter hatten Hunger und Durst und wollten dort noch im Foodstore und Café eine Kleinigkeit zu sich nehmen. Leider gab es um diese Zeit nichts Essbares mehr, nur Cola zum Trinken. 
Danach ging es erneut in den Markt um nun Vorhänge und Vorhangstangen, sowie einen Ventilator zu erstehen. Das ging nun rasch, weil Frau durch den Essensentzug 
geschwächt war und ich die Vorhänge nun aussuchen durfte und alles drumherum. Ich bin da sehr schnell.

Aus dem Global House draussen, lagen mir die beiden Damen in den Ohren, doch zum See Bung Kaen Nakhon zu fahren, weil es dort guten Fisch zu essen gibt.
Sie kennen dort ein kleines Restaurant. Also nichts wie hin um dem Essenstrieb der Damen nach zu kommen. Lokal war um 14:30 schon fast leer und so fanden wir einen guten Platz. Bestellt wurde nun von unserem kleinen Elefanten (Stieftochter), 4 harte Eier und blanchierte Shrimps in Soße mit Gemüse, dazu Som Tam scharf.
Meine Frau orderte einen Pla Nin (sieht aus wie ein Karpfen) in Salzkruste und für mich panierte Garnelen mit verschiedenen Soßen und Klebereis und ebenfalls Som Tam aber nicht so scharf. Es hat mir gut geschmeckt, außerdem war es so reichlich, dass ich kein Abendessen mehr brauche. 
Um 16 Uhr waren wir endlich wieder in unserem kleinen Dorf zurück und froh unter die Dusche zu kommen.

Morgen wartet ein arbeitsreicher Tag auf mich.

----------


## thedi

> ... zum See Bung Kaen Nakhon zu fahren, weil es dort guten Fisch zu essen gibt.
> Sie kennen dort ein kleines Restaurant.


Hast Du die GPS Koordinaten von dem Lokal, oder kannst Du beschreiben wo das Lokal ist und wie es heisst?

Ich suche immer mal wieder ein anständiges Lokal für ein Mittagessen in der Stadt Khon Kaen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

@ Thedi, meine Frau sagt das Ran Ahaan heißt Pa Uan (wie dicke Tante) und ist in der Rob Bueng Road beim See Bueng Kaen Nakhon. Leider weiß sie nicht die Hausnummer, aber es ist an der Seeseite wo auch das große neunstöckige Wat liegt. Es gibt da eine Seitenstrasse Soi Suk Chai. Daneben gibt es noch ein Lokal wo man in einem Topf heißer Suppe diverse Sachen kochen kann (Art Suppenfondue). 
Ich weiß das ist keine genaue Angabe.

----------


## thedi

Danke, ich glaube das sollte ich finden. Ich kenne die Gegend etwas - vor 23 Jahren habe ich meine Frau nur ein paar Meter von dort entfernt kennen gelernt. Laut Apple Maps ist der Soi gerade bei dem Tempel zwischen Rob Büng Road und Klang Müang Road.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Das Lokal liegt aber nicht auf der Soi Suk Chai sondern in der Nähe in der Rob Büng Road. Du wirst es sicher finden, wenn Du so ortskundig bist.
Es ist kein vornehmes Lokal, aber das Essen schmeckt und die Bedienung ist freundlich.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@wein4tler

Das da?

Pa Uan 2



https://goo.gl/maps/5wNhaxxf1XH2

16°24'29.92"N102°50'8.38"E

Übrigens: 
Du könntest locker ein Buch über's Leben in KKC, im Stile eines E.Kishon schreiben. (Nicht so laut vor Khon Gähn...od. so)  :: 

Netten Aufenthalt noch   TW

----------


## wein4tler

TW, ich weiß es nicht, denn so wie es in Google Map eingezeichnet ist liegt es zu nahe beim 9-stöckigen Kloster. Es müsste in der Nähe zur Soi Suk Chai sein.

Heute war ich eine der Deckenleuchten reklamieren, die ich im Global Hause gekauft hatte. Laut meinen Erkenntnissen, schien die Drosselspule defekt zu sein und hat den Starter, die Rundleuchtstoffröhre nicht zünden lassen. Die Leute im Global House waren sehr bemüht. Gleich drei Techniker waren zur Stelle um hier Hilfe zu leisten.
Die Drosselspule kann es doch nicht sein meinten sie anfangs. Nachdem alles durchgetestet war, Lampe in Ordnung, Starter in Ordnung, siehe da doch die gute Drossel, die nicht funktionierte. Ganze 3/4 Stunde wurde da herum gedoktert. Hätten sie mir gleich die Spule getauscht wäre es in Kürze gelöst gewesen. 
Aber so konnte jeder seine Kompetenz beweisen und zuletzt ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen. Zeit kostet dort nichts, weil ohnehin so viele herumstehen und keine Beschäftigung haben.
Wong wollte in der Möbelabteilung ein Kasterl mit Spiegel (Psyche, glaub ich sagt der Fachmann) und einen Hocker dazu, für das Schlafzimmer kaufen, sowie zwei Nachkästchen. Diese Psyche war das einzige Stück, dass sie hatten und vom Nachkästchen auch nur ein Stück. Bestellen könne man nicht. Meine Frau zeigte auf eine andere Version eines Nachtkästchen, etwas teurer als die erste Variante. Ja, da gäbe es zwei davon. Nun wollte Frau einen Rabatt haben auf die Psyche, da ja nicht neu, sondern schon abgestanden. Hätten sie auf die Psyche 400 Baht Rabatt gegeben, hätten sie dies locker durch die 2 teueren Nachkästchen herein gebracht.
Aber nein, Rabatt geht nicht. Also haben wir es sein lassen. Macht das Geschäft eine andere Firma. Einem Thai-Chinesen wäre das Geschäft nicht entgangen, aber die
Thai-Verkäufer sind anscheinend nicht richtig geschult oder es ist ihnen egal. Auf dem Einzelstück werden sie noch lange sitzen bleiben.

Danach ging es ins Big C um Essenvorräte einzukaufen und eine Kleinigkeit dort zu essen. Für meine beiden Damen (Tochter und Mutter) ist Essen immer wichtig und die Konzentration lässt nach, wenn sie nichts zum Futtern bekommen. Tochter nahm sich eine Nudelsuppe mit den Hühnerkrallen drinnen. Statt auf einen Teller, spuckte sie die kleinen Knochen einfach auf den Tisch. "Du liebe Zeit,"sagte ich überrascht zu meiner Angetrauten, "macht man das so?".  "Nein, nicht wirklich - ich muss ihr noch etwas Benehmen beibringen," entschuldigte sich meine Frau und wies die Tochter zurecht.
Der Magen war nun gefüllt und nun ging es an den Lebensmitteleinkauf. War eine ganze Menge was die beiden da alles fanden. Übrig bleiben wird nichts, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Auf dem Heimweg stand gleich nach dem Big C ein U-Turn an. Ich war auf der mittleren Spur und sah im Rückspiegel eine Pick-Up verdammt schnell auf der ganz rechten Spur kommen und wurde langsamer, weil auf der rechten Spur weiter vorne schon die Abbieger für den U-Turn blinkend anstanden. Durch meine Verlangsamung des Tempos schaffte er es knapp vor mir nach links einzubiegen. Dabei kam er aber ins Schleudern und ich machte eine starke Vollbremsung, damit ich nicht auf ihn rauffahre. Es war sehr knapp.
Zum Glück war niemand etwas passiert und ich bog nach rechts zum U-Turn ab und musste warten, da die Ampel auf rot war. Da kam der Fahrer des Pick-Up nach und winkte, so blieb ich ganz rechts stehen. Er kam zum Seitenfenster meiner Frau und bedankte sich dafür, dass ich so gut reagiert habe. Das hätte ich nicht für wahr gehalten, in Österreich wäre das sicher nicht passiert. Sehr höfliche Menschen hier in Thailand. Aber Arschknapp war die Situation schon. Das brauche ich nicht jeden Tag.

Wir mussten dann noch die Versicherungspolizze von der Versicherung abholen, weil sie nur ein vorläufiges Papier ausgestellt hatten. Als wir ins Geschäftslokal der Versicherung kamen, war keiner der uns bekannten Versicherungsvertreter anwesend, nur eine junge Frau. Wong sagte ihren Namen und bat um die Polizze. Die junge Dame griff nach einer Kühltasche und ich witzelte ob den die Versicherungsverträge alle gekühlt werden. Tatsächlich war diese Kühltasche der Aufbewahrungsort für die neuausgestellten Polizzen. Meine Frau wollte dann etwas über Hausversicherungen wissen. Da erklärte die gute Lady, sie sei nur die Putzfrau, wir sollen wiederkommen, wenn die Versicherungsbeamten wieder zurückkommen. Bin nur froh, dass die gute Putzfrau uns nicht eine Versicherung aufgeschwatzt hat. 

Heute rumst es seit in der Früh, den ganzen Tag. Schon um 5:30 hob mich ein gewaltiger Donner aus den Federn. Heute sei irgendso ein Tambun-Tag im nahen Kloster. Damit die Leute nicht darauf vergessen, schießen die Mönche einen Schuss ab. Nach dem Motto, spendet Leute, Buddha wird es euch vergelten. 
Um 6:30 dann irgendeine Wahlwerbung schön laut mit Musik. Da war ich ohnedies schon aufgestanden.

Am Abend hat die Nachbarin Bon den getrockneten Basmati-Reis in Säcke abgefüllt. Es gehören noch die Spelzen entfernt. Das macht schon eine Maschine.
Zur abendlichen Erbauung singt da ein Dorfbewohner sehr laut "Luk tung Salawan." Angeblich steht hier Loi Kratong an.

Ma dam, der schwarze Hund war gerade hier und holte sich die Knochen vom Huhn ab. Er bedankte sich durch pinkeln an die Gartenmauer und meinte, das nächste Mal sollen wir etwas mehr Fleisch auf den Knochen belassen. Machen wir lieber Wauwau, jin dii!

So ist wieder ein Tag im schönen Isaan vergangen und ich bereue nichts, den ich bin kein reuiger Sünder.
Gehabt Euch wohl, liebe Leser, bis zum nächsten Mal.

----------


## wein4tler

Heute haben wir die frisch gestrichene Holzbank vom Garten ins Esszimmer getragen. Ich habe sie mit Schmirgelpapier abgeschliffen. Jetzt schreibt mir diese blöde Rechtschreibprüfung "Schmirgeldpapier" vor und ich muss sie wieder lernen lassen, dass es Schmirgelpapier heißt. Dann habe ich sie frisch gestrichen und zwei Tage trocknen lassen.



So sah die Bank vorher aus, als sie noch im Garten von den Vögeln beschissen wurde. Und so sieht sie jetzt aus. Meine Frau hat dann noch eine Liegematte dafür gemacht. Sie nutzt sie nun gerne als Ruhebank zwischendurch.



Da nun unser Bett komplett ist, musste ich heute die Vorhänge und die Deckenleuchte montieren, damit wir unser Schlafzimmer endlich beziehen können.
Ein Problem gab es auf der Seite des Zimmers, wo die Wand mit Gipsplatten verkleidet wurde, da hielt kein Dübel. Ich habe aber mit einem längeren Nagel im Bohrloch sondiert und fest gestellt, dass dahinter dann Holz war. Eine so lange Schraube hatte ich aber nicht, so habe ich kurzerhand die Halterung mit langen Nägeln festgenagelt. Hält nun eisern und kann nicht abgeschraubt werden.





Hier unser Wohnzimmer, wo ich immer noch nicht den Lüstling an die Decke montiert habe. Ist eine Spielerei wie ein Puzzle, diese Glasteile zusammenzusetzen.
Heute waren einmal die Deckenleuchten in den beiden Schlafzimmern dran. 




Heute früh, als ich im Garten das Laub wegkehrte, fand ich eine Menge von diesen großen Schnecken. Ich zeigte sie meiner Frau und meinte, die wären doch was Leckeres für sie. Nein, nein, die sind giftig und fressen nur die Gemüse-Pflanzen ab und legen im Laub ihre Eier ab. Sie nahm einen großen Eisenschlägel und zerhämmerte sie gleich an Ort und Stelle. 
Vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch den Namen dieser Schneckenart.

----------


## pit

Irgendwie sieht in Deinem Haus auf den Fotos alles fürchterlich steril aus. Bring mal Leben rein!

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch den Namen dieser Schneckenart.


Das ist eine Achatschnecke, die Achatina achatina, die größte Landlungenschneckenart

----------


## schorschilia

das Wohnzimmer; resp. die Sitzecke....scheint mir etwas gar eng. - _ist jetzt keine Kritik, bloss "Augenmass"._
dafür hat sich doch das schmirgeln gelohnt  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke an Isaanfan. Ist dies Achatschnecke tatsächlich giftig oder reden die Leute hier Blödsinn?

Pit, bist neugierig auf die Personen die hier leben? Schorschilia, so eng ist die Sitzecke gar nicht, wir sind kleine Leute und können sogar unter dem Türspalt durchschlüpfen. 

Heute habe ich den Luster aus Glas an die Decke montiert und die Vorhangstangen.






Sind nur gläserne Glasln, kein Kristallglas - aber meiner Frau gefällt er.

Der Gasthund namens Mo - wie Mozart, war auch wieder zu Besuch, um was Fressbares abzustauben.
Leider kann er nicht komponieren wie Mozart. Dafür spielt mir die Waschmaschine das Forellenquintett "In einem Bächlein helle..." vom Franz Schubert,
wenn sie mit dem Waschgang fertig ist. 



Sein Besitzer hat ihn heute mit einem Puder gegen Parasiten eingestaubt. Sah aus als käme er von der Mehllade.

Heute waren wir bei einem Nachbarn zum Hühnersuppe essen eingeladen. Als wir dort eintrafen, war der Koch erst beim Schlachten des Huhnes. Also noch mindestens eine Stunde warten, bis die Suppe auf den Tisch kam. Nachbar Tia, ist ein Unternehmer der mit Sägen, Bohrer, Fräser und allen Geräten die mit Holzarbeiten zu tun haben, handelt. Er kontrolliert mit seinem 51 Jahren nur mehr den Betrieb. Seine Tochter ist im Hauptbetrieb und sein Sohn führt eine Zweigstelle in Roi Et.
Tia ist sehr dem Alkohol zu geneigt und so glaube ich ein Spiegeltrinker. Seine Küche zeigte er mir - da lagerte Regency-Whisky von mindestens 50 Kartons.
Da ich keine harten Getränke mehr trinke (Leber) bekam ich Chang-Bier vorgesetzt. Die Suppe war, wie ich erwartet hatte sehr scharf und ich hatte Heimweh bekommen. Ich nenne das so, wenn mir die Schärfe, die Tränen aus den Augen treibt.
Unglaublich, dass schon die kleinen Kinder mit 17 Monaten, das Zeug essen können. Haben die das schon in den Genen verankert?
Alles andere Essbare, was noch kam schmeckte ich nicht mehr, weil die Schärfe meinen Geschmackssinn betäubt hatte. Morgen früh werde ich die Schärfe nochmals spüren.

----------


## isaanfan

> Ist dies Achatschnecke tatsächlich giftig oder reden die Leute hier Blödsinn?


Das weiß ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht. ich weiß nur, daß diese Schnecken, obwohl relativ häufig, wirklich nicht gegessen werden, obwohl sonst, außer Schaben, wirklich alles, was sich bewegt, im Isaan weggeputzt wird.  ::   ::

----------


## frank_rt

die scheinbar essbar zu sein. hier mal nen link zu den rezepten. aber alles ohne gewähr.


http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/Achatsc...n/Rezepte.html

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Dir Frank_rt für diese Auskunft und die guten Rezepte. Ich habe gelesen, dass die Achatschnecke in Afrika sehr wohl gegessen wird.
Vielleicht sollte es meine Frau mal probieren. Ungenießbare Pilze in Österreich, die Karbol-Eggerlinge hat sie auch probiert und sie haben ihr geschmeckt. Eine 1/4 Stunde später habe ich ihr die Magenpresse gemacht, weil sie sich schlecht fühlte. Habe vorher schon in einem Pilzbuch nachgelesen und sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Aber das hat nicht gefruchtet, sie musste selber die Erfahrung machen.
Sollten die Schnecken essbar sein, wäre dies ein Gewinn für den Speiseplan. Hahaha.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ich habe gelesen, dass die Achatschnecke in Afrika sehr wohl gegessen wird.


They are also edible if cooked properly.   :Zunge rausstrecken:

----------


## rampo

[QUOTE=wein4tler;
Unglaublich, dass schon die kleinen Kinder mit 17 Monaten, das Zeug essen können. Haben die das schon in den Genen verankert?
.[/QUOTE]

Bei uns gibts erst Scharfes essen ab 8 Jahre , aber im schongang.

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, TW, dann werde ich dies meiner lieben Frau mitteilen - sie soll einen Versuch starten.

Gestern erfolgte von meiner Angetrauten, ganz spontan der Wunsch, die Nachbarn zum Abendessen einzuladen. Es war bereits 15:00 Uhr und die Gäste sollten um 19:00 Uhr kommen - so 13 Leute an der Zahl. Sie hatte nichts zu Hause, keine Getränke, kein Fleisch, keine Fische - einfach Null.
Ihrer Überzeugung nach alles kein Problem. So verschwand sie mit einer Nachbarin auf einem Motorrad mit Beiwagen und kehrte nach einer Stunde wieder zurück.
Alles klar - sie hatte am Markt eingekauft - alles schon fertig gekocht, bis auf das Rind-und Schweinefleisch. Es gab drei Schüsseln Muscheln mit scharfer Soße, drei große Fische in Salzkruste mit dem Strohbündel im Bauch. Das Schweinefleisch und Rindfleisch wurde in Streifen geschnitten und auf den Holzkohlengrill von der Tochter zubereitet. Sie hatte auch zwei Kartons mit Chang-und Leo-Bier  mitgebracht. Wasser war ebenfalls dabei. Nicht zu vergessen den Chinakohl und die verschiedenen Kräuter in einer Menge, dass ich glaubte sie will eine Kuh füttern.
Kaum zu glauben, aber die haben tatsächlich das Grünfutter aufgegessen. 

Da die Nachbarn lieber im Freien sitzen wollten, habe ich die gestrichene Holzbank wieder rausgestellt und auch eine entsprechende Anzahl an Stühlen. 
Ein kleiner Extratisch mit den Tellern und Schüsseln und das Essbesteck wurde noch dazu gestellt. Die einen kamen schon um 18:00 Uhr und gewartet wird da nicht, bis die anderen kommen. Da das Essen schon am großen Tisch war wurde gleich losgefuttert. Die einen tranken lieber Bier Leo und die anderen Bier Chang. Messer benutzte keiner, nur Löffel und Gabel. Interessiert schauten sie mir zu, wie ich die Muscheln mit dem Messer öffnete. Ich habe dann auch den Fisch richtig zerlegt, wie in einem Restaurant. Das kannten sie schon gar nicht - fanden es aber gut, weil das Fleisch schön und ohne Gräten vor ihnen lag.

Diese kleine Maus fand sich auch mit ihrer Großmutter ein.



Sie hört auf den Namen Khau Fang, angeblich der Name einer besonderen Reissorte. 
Später wurde dann gesungen und weil im Dorf zur Zeit das Loi Kratong-Fest stattfindet, natürlich auch das Lied: Loi, Loi Kratong.
Es wurde viel getrunken, aber niemand war betrunken. Manche der Frauen fühlten sich dann dazu berufen, einen Einzellied-Vortrag
zu machen mit Tanzeinlage. Frau Nun, war eine von ihnen und fand große Erheiterung, ihr Tanz war nicht der sterbende Schwan, sondern der betrunkene Elefant. Wenn Elefanten gärende Früchte fressen, werden sie betrunken und wackeln dann durch die Gegend.
Gegen 21:30 war dann allgemeiner Aufbruch, man wollte für den nächsten Morgen fit sein, wo es ins Wat zum Tambun darbringen, gehen soll.

Heute früh gegen 6:00 Uhr habe ich dann die Reste der gestrigen Feier entsorgt und alles sauber gemacht. Frau und Tochter sind ins Wat unterwegs.
Ich genieße die Stille der Einsamkeit.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Feier im Wat Ban Kok Noi dauerte Stunden, sodass Frau und Tochter überhitzt und müde nach dem Fussmarsch zu Hause eintrafen. 
Da ich mir das schon gedacht hatte und eine Pizza gebacken und Chinakohl als Salat dazu. So besserte sich die Laune der beiden Damen.
Sie hatten angenommen, jetzt noch kochen zu müssen. Aber kochen kann ich auch, so was zum Kochen da ist.

Nachmittags wurden die Vorhänge im Schlafzimmer auf Länge abgesteckt. Leider waren die im örtlichen Kaufhaus gekauften Stecknadeln alle rostig.
Cousine Noi holte sich dann die Vorhänge ab und nähte sie in ihrer Schneiderei mit der Maschine. Abends wurden sie wieder gebracht und ich durfte sie
wieder aufhängen. Die Vorhänge meine ich, nicht die Cousine.

Auch der 26. November ist normaler Schultag. Die Kleine verabschiedet sich von ihrer Großmutter und wird aufgefordert fleissig zu lernen.



Nachbar Pot, als Großvater auf dem Heimweg, er hat die Enkelin zur Schule gebracht.



An diesem Tag war ich gezwungen auch im Gästezimmer die Vorhangstangen zu montieren. Die Stangen bei der großen Balkontüre waren kein Problem. Da war eine Ziegelmauer, die ließ sich gut bohren. Aber die Wand mit den Gipsplatten bereiteten mir Bauchweh. Trotz der Spezialdübel, wollte der Dreck nicht halten.
Leider hatte ich keine so langen Nägel im Hause um sie durch das Bohrloch nageln zu können. Letztendlich habe ich die Schrauben mit Schnellzement einzementiert.
Dann muss man geduldig warten bis es gut aushärtet, bevor die Vorhangstange montiert wird.
Meine Frau säuberte das zugehörige Badezimmer von den Resten des Fliesenverfugmaterials. Inzwischen montierte ich über den zwei Waschbecken die ovalen Spiegel.
Dann noch schnell die Abwäsche bei den beiden Ongs abmontiert und sie bei der Sala wieder aufgestellt, damit Tochter nicht immer mit ihren Wasserspielen die
Sala vollspritzt. So geht das Abwaschwasser direkt in den Kanal.

 

Sodann wollte ich noch eine Aufnahme vom Haus von der Ostseite her machen.



Und noch eine von Westen her. 



Zur Feier des Abends genehmigte ich mir noch ein Bier Chang. Meine Frau kochte eine gute Hühnersuppe mit Gemüse und Nudeln.
Ich war rundum zufrieden und fühlte mich wie im Urlaub.

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern, war Freitag und wir wollten in die Stadt um Lebensmittel einzukaufen. Außerdem war am Vortag, der Mann vom Elektrizitätswerk da, um die Abrechnung zu bringen. Meine Frau wollte die Rechnung gleich bezahlen. Also zum örtlichen Amt für Saai Fai Faa, und eingezahlt. Als meine bessere Hälfte anfragte, ob man die Stromrechnung nicht auf dem Wege eines Bankeinzuges machen könnte, wurde ihr mitgeteilt, dass dies nur die übergeordnete in der Stadt Khon Kaen machen kann.
Kein Problem, wir mussten ohnehin in die Stadt.
Das städtische Amt für die Stromversorgung war meiner Frau bekannt. Wir parkten in der Nähe auf dem Parkplatz des Forstamtes. In der Strasse wurde schon für das Seidenfest aufgebaut, dass am Sonntag beginnen wird. Einige Stände mit diversen Holzmöbel hatten schon ihre Ware ausgestellt. Auf dem Rückweg vom Amt, wollten wir uns dort ein wenig umsehen, da wir Nachkästchen suchten.
Im Amt angekommen, wurden gleich von einer Dame in Rot empfangen und bekamen eine Nummer, für die Belange "Alles und Jedes". Die Beamten saßen vor ihren Computern oder die besseren Herren vor den Laptops. Meine Frau wurde aufgerufen und erklärte ihr Begehren. Sie bekam ein bestimmtes Formular mit dem sie
nach Ausfüllung zu ihrer Bank gehen sollte und den Antrag bestätigen lassen, und dann wieder kommen sollte.
Auf die Frage ob man hier auch für die Erneuerung oder Versetzung von Strommasten zuständig sei, hieß es, dies mache der Elektriker vor Ort in seiner Freizeit, und die Leute die das wollen, helfen ihm dabei. Ist unglaublich, dass würde es in Österreich nicht geben - schon allein aus Gründen der Haftung.
Ich finde es ja toll, weil es viel einfacher ist und die Nachbarn schon versprochen haben zur Hand zu gehen.
Nun gut, also zur Hausbank meiner Frau gefahren. Formular vorgelegt und schon ein Problem. Es fehlte die Nummer für Stromzuteilung des Hauses. Normal kein Problem, da sie auf der Stromrechnung steht, nur diese wurde nach Bezahlung am örtlichen Amt abgelegt. Ich hätte von der Stromrechnung ein Duplikat gemacht, aber das braucht Frau nicht, weil alles ganz einfach.
Jetzt müssen wir nächste Woche wieder auf das örtliche Stromamt die Nummer erheben, dann wieder zur Bank und nachher zum städtischen Amt. Als Pensionist habe ich ja Zeit, also kein Problem - dachte ich. Aber siehe da, für die gute Wong war es plötzlich eines und sie war ziemlich fertig.
Da hilft immer Essen und Trinken und schon sind die Dinge wieder klarer. Nach einem kleinen Imbiss, fuhren nochmals zum Hauptamt, wo wir bei den Marktständen
nach Nachkästchen suchen wollten. Wir fanden auch zwei schöne mit Rattan verzierte Kästchen und einen kleinen geschnitzten Holztisch für das Wohnzimmer. Jetzt war die Beste in ihrem Element und feilschte mit dem Verkäufer um die Wette. Schließlich wurde man handelseins und die Ware verpackt und im Auto verstaut.

Jetzt war Big C an der Reihe für den Wocheneinkauf. Diesmal ging es schneller weil die Tochter nicht mit war. Gegen 14:00 kehrten wir nach Hause zurück.
Beim Auspacken des Autos half uns Tochter mit Begeisterung.

Auf der Hausmauer sah ich diesen gelben Käfer. Ein Bockkäfer, verdammte Rechtschreibprüfung, die mir "Bockbier" einreden will - Bockkäfer ist zu lernen.
Angeblich Cerambycidae Eurybatus, aber nichts genaues was man nicht.

Jetzt spinnt schon wieder das Programm zum Einfügen der Fotos. Also bekommt ihr den Bockkäfer erst morgen zu sehen.

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Ich Bezahle die Stomrechnung  in Tesco Extra , gibt in der naehe von den Kassen einen Extra Stand keine Nr keine Wartezeit .

Frueher kamm der Stromkassier direckt in den Bauernhof , seit 4 Monaten wurde das abgeschaft.

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der besagte Bockkäfer,  Cerambycidae Eurybatus  gestern. 



Dem Namen nach wohl ein Mischling zwischen einer römischen Mutter und einem griechischen Vater, aber hier ein typischer Isaan-Lao. Welche Pflanze der Bockkäfer schädigt, weiß ich nicht. Ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht unser Mangobaum  ist.

Weil so lautes Gezwitscher im Mangobaum war, bin ich auf das Vogelnest aufmerksam geworden. Ich denke es sind Webervögel, weil es so ein beutelförmiges Nest ist.



Das ist der Fink, der das Nest bewacht und den Jungen Futter bringt.

Gestern war Cousine Noi hier und ließ sich von meiner Frau eine Gesichtsmassage machen. Für sie soll ich immer einen Mann aus dem goldenen Westen suchen. Sie hält sich durch morgendliches Radfahren fit. Sie ist die, mit der violetten Bluse. Von Beruf ist sie Schneiderin und sehr geschäftstüchtig.



Mein Schwager, der Baumeister, meinte sie habe bisher keinen Mann gefunden, weil sie so geizig ist. Kochen habe ich sie auch noch nie gesehen, aber bei anderen mitessen, sehr oft. Sie spricht auch kein Englisch. Aber wahrscheinlich hätte der Mann bei ihr, ohnehin nichts zu reden. Hihihi.
Bin ich wieder gemein.

Heute, Sonntag soll das Seidenfest in der Stadt Khon Kaen beginnen. Mal sehen, ob wir hinfahren. Die Energie meiner Damen ist nach dem Frühstück auf Verdauung geschaltet. Aber bis 18:00 ist noch Zeit sich zu entscheiden.

----------


## isaanfan

> Der besagte Bockkäfer,  Cerambycidae Eurybatus  gestern.


Da muß ich Einspruch einlegen, obwohl das für die allermeisten Member hier sicher völlig wurscht ist. :: 
Den Käfernamen Cerambycidae Eurybatus insgesamt gibt es nicht. Cerambycidae ist der Name für die *Familie* der Bockkäfer. Eine *Gattung* Eurybatus gibt es nicht. Der Name für das Käferchen ist *Gerania bosci* (genauer bosci bosci), ein in SOA weit verbreiteter Bockkäfer. Die Männchen haben eine gelbe Grundfarbe und die Weibchen eine weiße.
Um Deinen Mangobaum brauchst Du diesbezüglich keine Angst zu haben. Sie fressen bevorzugt an Streblus asper (Khoi-Baum), einem Maulbeergewächs.
Unabhängig davon: Danke für Deine interessanten Berichte!

----------


## wein4tler

Herzlichen Dank Isaanfan, nun weiß ich über den Bockkäfer Bescheid. Netter Name *Gerania bosci*, und er steht anscheinend auf Maulbeergewächse.
Bist Du vielleicht ein Insektenforscher, weil Dir die Systematik so geläufig ist?

@ Rampo, meine Frau will es auf Abbuchungsauftrag, damit es von der Bank überwiesen wird, in der Zeit wo wir in Österreich sind.

----------


## isaanfan

> Bist Du vielleicht ein Insektenforscher, weil Dir die Systematik so geläufig ist?


Ist nur ein Hobby von mir  ::

----------


## wein4tler

@ Isaanfan: Ich finde es ist sicher ein sehr schönes und spannendes Hobby, bei der Vielfalt an Käfer mit ihren bunten Farben. Da gibt es mehr als tausende Objekte einer Sammlerbegierde und Leidenschaft. Im Naturhistorischen Museum in Wien haben sie auch Käfersammlungen ausgestellt, von den alten Habsburgern angelegt.
Da könnte man Stunden dort verbringen, so vieles gibt es da zu sehen und zu bestaunen.

Jetzt haben mir meine Damen, den schönen Umzug vom Seidenfest vermasselt. Mit ihrer Ansage, das Fest beginnt erst um 18 Uhr, lagen sie weit daneben.
Um 14 Uhr war der Beginn des Umzuges, aber das war ihnen offensichtlich zu heiß. Die vielen Verkaufsstände am Abend waren mir dann egal, aber sie fanden allerlei
Leckereien zum Kaufen. Irgendwie war ich sauer, da ich gerne erstmals diesen Umzug gesehen hätte. Also auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.
Bei den Verkaufsständen traf ich einen Deutschen, der mit seiner Thaifamilie unterwegs war. Er fragte mich auf Englisch woher ich komme. Von Österreich, antwortete ich ihm. Darauf er, er komme aus Germany. Dann könnten wir auch Deutsch sprechen, meinte ich. Da meinenFrau gerade dabei war eine Hose für sich zu kaufen, konnte ich mich nicht weiter mit ihm unterhalten. Habe vergessen mich ihm vorzustellen. Ich hoffe er hält mich nicht für unhöflich.

Die Cousine meiner Wong war auch mit. Überall wo es was gratis gab, hat sie reingefuttert  auf Teufel komm raus. Beim Teestand mit herrlich Oolong-Tee, gab es auch Kostproben, da hat sie sich von jedem Tee was geholt. Zuletzt wollte sie noch Probepäckchen Tee zum Mitnehmen - gab es aber keine. Also hatte mein Schwager schon recht, sie ist geizig. Da unsere Teekanne schon sehr schäbig aussieht, haben wir uns dort eine gekauft und natürlich verschiedene Teesorten dazu.
Um 20:00 hatten die Damen Hunger und wollten zum Gauli-Essen. Leider war dort kein Parkplatz mehr vorhanden und es war klar, dass an einem Sonntagabend alles voll besetzt war. Also durfte es auch ein kleines chinesisches Strassenrestaurant sein, wo sie mit Steak, sie sagten Satek, vorlieb nahmen. 
Um 21:15 waren wir zu Hause und klappten den Gehsteig hoch.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> .... wo sie mit Steak, sie sagten Satek, ....


...meinst sicher die kleinen Spiesse, Sate'
 mit Erdnusssose zun eintunken und der Miniportion Gurkensalat mit den roten Zwiebeln drin , oder ?
(oder hast schon garnicht mehr rhingeschaut ....wegen sauer ) ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Das mit dem "Satek" wird schon stimmen, Hr.Wacker!

Klick mal den "Sapiker" an, dann wirst du es gleich hoeren...  https://goo.gl/66E2Y1




LG  TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...für mich ist das am Ende ein hartes, nach oben gezogenes  - e - aber kein - k -
beim anhören von deinem สเต๊ก
auch meine Angtraute sagt das so
und die Marktfrauen in Udon auch
aber ist ja Wurscht...richtig Thai mit Grammatik und so ....werde ich eh nicht mehr lernen....wofür auch
nur nachplappern..... das reicht

----------


## Willi Wacker

...vieleicht meinte unser Weinler ja auch ein richtiges -  Steak -
was ich mir bei zwei Thai Frauen am Strassenrand aber schwerlich vorstellen kann

----------


## wein4tler

Liebe Freunde, zur Aufklärung - es war wirklich ein Rindersteak mit Pommes frittes und einen herrlichen gemischten Salat mit Kraut, Karotten, Tomaten und grünen Salat. Kaum zu glauben, diese Rechtschreibprüfung schlägt mir statt "Pommes frittes" glatt "Omas drittes " vor - was glauben die, das dritte Kind von Oma oder Oma isst gleich drei Steak? Ich hab es ja selber nicht geglaubt und wie Willi vermutete auf diese Spieße Sate gewartet. Wurde daher angenehm überrascht. Leider gab es nur Wasser zu trinken, mit Eiswürfel, eh klar.

Heute haben wir wieder die leidige Sache mit dem Bankauftrag für die Überweisung an das Elektrizitätswerk und nun gleich auch das Wasserwerk durchgezogen.
Nun da alle Auftragsnummern, sowie Zählernummern bekannt waren, machte die Bank keine Schwierigkeiten mehr. Dann mit dieser Bankbestätigung zurück zu Wasserwerk und Elektrizitätswerk und bei der zuständigen Beamtin abgegeben. 
Wir haben uns inzwischen wegen einer Feuerversicherung für das Haus erkundigt. Ja, sowas gibt es - aber das Produkt ist nicht sehr gefragt. Frage nach den Kosten, bei einer Versicherungssumme von 2 Millionen Baht - 4.800 Baht für das Jahr. Ich denke wir werden so eine Versicherung abschließen.
Habt Ihr da schon in dieser Richtung Erfahrung sammeln können?

Eigentlich wollten wir noch Vorhänge kaufen, aber die beiden Damen hatten schon wieder Kohldampf und waren unleidlich. Deshalb zum Big C, weil es auf dem Weg lag und dort zu KFC auf panierte Hühnerteile. Da haben sie fest eingeräumt und der Einkauf im Supermarkt ging gleich ruhiger vor sich.
Waren eine Menge Farangs dort zu sehen, die mit ihren Gesponsen am Einkaufen waren. Die sind alle vor mir geflüchtet. Hahaha.
Nicht einmal ein "Hello" war zu hören, nur ein paar von den Frauen nickten mir freundlich zu.

----------


## wein4tler

Donnerwetter, heute früh gab es mächtigen Krach beim Nachbar Phon. Eine Nichte seiner Frau hat eine Reis-Erntemaschine und sollte schon vor zwei Tagen den Reis vom Felde ernten. Heute früh stellte er fest, dass dies nicht geschehen war und der Reis vertrocknet war. Scheint ein wenig ein Ernteausfall zu sein. Dabei braucht die Familie das Geld, weil sie für die ältere Enkelin die Technische Schule mit Internat bezahlt. Der Sohn, der alte Faulpelz, arbeitet nur wenn es ihm gefällt. Er schaut aus wie ein Fuchs und kommt mir wie der in Reinecke Fuchs Fabel vor. Er schmeichelt dem Raben wegen dessen schönen Gesang und als dieser krächzt und dabei das Stück Käse aus dem Schnabel fällt, schnappt er zu und ist flux weg. So scheint er es mit der Arbeit zu halten. Eigentlich sollte er für die Ausbildungskosten seiner Tochter aufkommen.
Der alte Phon grummelte noch lange herum und seine Frau versuchte ihn zu beruhigen. "Auf die jungen Leute ist heute kein Verlass mehr",meinte er,"immer nur Sanuk und Suchtmittel!" Er spielte auf den Vorfall vor ein paar Tagen an, wo ein junger 28-jähriger Mann sich wegen seiner Rauschgiftsucht mit dem Gewehr erschossen hatte.
Angeblich steigt der Rauschgiftmissbrauch seit der neuen Regierung und es sei das Militär nicht unbeteiligt, weil sie daran verdienen. So munkeln die Leute hier im Dorfe und wünschen sich die Zeiten eines Mannes zurück, der sich im Ausland aufhält. Er hätte angeblich damals damit aufgeräumt.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich habe sie gefunden - die thailändische Venus von Ban Kok Noi. Da der grüne Pfeffer so stark wucherte musste ich ihn zurück schneiden, ebenso wie den Limettenbaum, der den Weg zur Hoftoilette schon mit seinen Ästen versperrte. Beim Aufräumen der Stauden und Äste kam so Allerlei zum Vorschein. Trinkhalme aus Plastik, leere Zahnpastatuben, Plastiksäckchen, Plastiklöffelchen und viel anderer Müll, den ich in einem schwarzen Sack entsorgte.
Dabei kam mir ein seltsam geformter Stein in den Blick. Durch den lehmigen Boden sehr verschmiert, war doch eine Form erkennbar. Ich habe den Stein dann abgewaschen und da kam sie zum Vorschein - *die Venus von Ban Kok Noi*.



Eine bauchige Frauengestalt mit starken Oberschenkeln, ein typisches Symbol der Fruchtbarkeit. Aber seht selbst.
Bin kein so guter Fotograf, deshalb sind die Bilder nicht so gut gelungen.



Das ist der Beweis, dass Niederösterreicher aus dem Weinviertel (Venus von Willendorf) schon lange vor den Thailändern das Gebiet hier besiedelten, ehe sie in das heutige Österreich auswanderten. Dabei nahmen sie alle Weinreben mit, sodass es in Thailand lange keinen Weinanbau gab. 

Gestern war ich mit Frau in einer Großgärtnerei um Pflanzen für den Garten zu kaufen. Meine Allerbeste fand gleich einen Großkarton mit Orchideen und dann noch einige Stauden, darunter auch Ylang-Ylang. Dann durfte ich, zu Hause angekommen einen alten Mangobaumstumpf mit der Säge bearbeiten und mich dabei von den roten Ameisen beissen lassen. Alles damit sie die frischerworbenen Orchideen besser befestigen konnte.



Auf dem Foto sieht Wong so steif aus. 



Hier eine Blüte vom Ylang-Strauch, den sie im vorderen Garten setzte.
Gestern war ein angenehm kühler Tag, weil es bewölkt war. 
Der Sohn des Nachbarn feierte mit seinen Freunden den Vatertag. Vorher brachte er die beiden Töchter zu seiner Exfrau, die im Nachbardorf wohnt. Sein Vater arbeitete indes brav auf dem Felde und brachte Abends Kartoffel mit.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Gruss aus Favoriten  TW

----------


## wein4tler

TW man sieht es halt, Du bist ein kunstbeflissener Mensch. Danke für die Gegenüberstellung mit der Willendorfer Venus. Da können sich nun die Members ein Bild davon machen, was ich da für einen Kunstschatz gehoben habe.

----------


## pit

> Da können sich nun die Members ein Bild davon machen, was ich da für einen Kunstschatz gehoben habe.


Erst mal von einem Gutachter auf Echtheit prüfen lassen, danach machen wir dann das Fass auf.   :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Lieber Pit, Du wirst es sicher schon geschnallt haben, dass diese Venus von mir gestaltet wurde. Also nix mit überprüfen und so.  :: 
Dieser Stein hat mir in seiner Form einfach gefallen und ich habe ihn dann bearbeitet. 
Meine Frau ist dabei die verschiedensten Stauden und Pflanzen zu setzen und stellt fest, dass im Boden sehr viele der Draht-und Ringelwürmer vorhanden sind.
Wie vernichtet man diese am Besten? Habe gelesen angeblich mit Kalkeinstreuung oder biologisch Ringelblumen und Tagetes (Studentenblume) setzen, deren Wurzeln für die Würmer giftig sind.

----------


## pit

Hast ein Händchen für kleine Kunstwerke.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Jetzt hat sich doch zur Venus noch ein kleiner Adam finden lassen. Sieht aus wie der Homo erectus Austriacus mit seinen starken Armen, damit er festhalten kann, was er besitzt. Der Kopf ist etwas klein geraten, dafür dachte er früher mit einem anderen Organ. Den Typ gibt es auch heute noch in Österreich zu finden und er fährt meist Porsche oder Ferrari. Hihihi.



Ich hoffe die Archäologen werden mir nicht die Türe eintreten. Gleich zwei solche Figurinen ist ja schon ein seltener Fund.

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau wollte gerne den Holzmast mit den elektrischen Leitungen von unserem Grundstück weg haben, weil die Leitung nur für die anderen Nachbarn sind und nicht für uns. Vorgestern war der Chef dieser Firma, die das für das E-Werk macht da und machte mit meiner Frau die Kosten für die Masten und die Arbeitskosten aus.
Ein großer Betonmast sollte 5.000 Baht kosten. 3 Masten wollte meine bessere Hälfte haben. Also 15.000 Baht und die Arbeitskosten würden sich die 4 Nachbarn aufteilen, sodass auf jeden 1.000 Baht kommen. Ich erklärte ihr, dass mir die Kosten für die Masten zu hoch vorkommen, aber sie glaubte mir nicht. Da es aber ihr Budget war, von dem dies gezahlt wurde, war es mir egal. 



Auf dem Bild noch der alte Mast auf unserem Grundstück. Er sollte vor die Gartenmauer gesetzt werden.



Jetzt befindet sich der Betonmast ausserhalb und trotzdem ein weiterer Betonpfeiler innerhalb des Grundstückes mit nur unserer Zuleitung. Diesen Masten hätte man sich ersparen können, weil plötzlich die alte Nachbarin südlich von uns, ihren alten Holzmasten behalten wollte und natürlich auch keine Arbeitskosten dafür zahlte.
Der nördliche Nachbar Pot hatte von meiner Allerbesten die Zusage bekommen, dass sie die Kosten für seinen Masten trägt und er nur die Arbeitskosten zu zahlen hätte.
Die Nichte von ihm, die auch zugesagt hatte wollte plötzlich auch nichts mehr davon wissen, sodass deren Kostenanteil auch in der Luft schwebte.
Also hat Frau die gesamten Arbeitskosten mit übernommen. 



So sah es beim alten Pot aus, vor der neuen Mastsetzung.
Nun der neue Betonmasten, den er gratis bekam.



Gestern wurde dieser Mast bei ihm gesetzt und der schlaue Fuchs hatte für seine Nichte, die die Arbeitskosten nicht zahlen wollte, eine Mast bestellt, den er wegen leichter Beschädigung für 2.000 Baht bekam. "Hahahaha", sagte ich zu meine so klugen Frau, "wieso kann er um 2.000 Baht so einen Mast bekommen, bei dem man die Beschädigung fast nicht sehen kann. Du siehst also, der Chef hat dir einen überzogenen Preis für die Pfeiler abverlangt. Bei den 2.000 Baht, macht er sicher auch noch seinen Schnitt." 
Auf den Arbeitskosten sitzengeblieben und die teuren Betonmasten dazu, das war ihr dann zuviel. Sie sagte dem Chef, dass er ein Gauner sei und sie die alten Stromleitung nicht von ihm ersetzen lassen wird. Aber der lachte nur, den das Geschäft war gelaufen.

Trotzdem hatte er die Frecheit  heute früh einen Elektriker vorbei zuschicken, der die Leitungen wechseln sollte. Da kam der arme Mann, gerade recht - meine Alte war auf Hundert. So schnell konnte der sein Motorrad nicht starten, was sie ihm im feinsten Isaan-Lao-Dialekt alles nachrief, was er seinem Chef bestellen könne.

So bescheisst ein Thai den anderen und nicht nur den Farang.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> So bescheisst ein Thai den anderen und nicht nur den Farang.


...besonders wertvoll ....sprich fette Beute ...sind dann die Thais welche einen Farang im Rücken haben
und vor allem wenn sie im Ausland wohnen und die Preise nicht so recht im Kopf haben

----------


## frank_rt

wieviel jahre liegen dann zwischen den letzten und vorletzten bild?
oder wächst das grünzeug bei dir im ort immer so schnell in die höhe.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, hast vollkommen recht. Das Geld war ihr eigenes, aber sie hätte sich schlau machen können, da ich es ihr angeboten habe, ihr den Laptop auf Thai umzustellen, damit sie im Internet surfen kann. Sie vertraute lieber dem Tschang und zahlte Lehrgeld.

Frank_rt, da ca. 4 Wochen Zeitunterschied. Diese Pflanze wächst sehr schnell, hat gelbe Blüten und sehr eigenartige Früchte, die gegessen werden.
Sie heißt Marakiinok (Kii nok ist die Vogelscheiße) und ich hoffe sie schmeckt nicht so.

Heute waren wir in der Stadt um endlich die richtig dimensionierten Reifen samt Felgen für unseren Toyota Carola zu besorgen. Der Sohn von meiner Frau, studierter Akademiker mit Diplom, hat sich von seinem Mechanikerfreund 17 Zollreifen mit Überbreite einreden lassen. Diese streiften an der Karosserie, wenn man über Unebenheiten fuhr und auch beim großen Einschlag streiften sie. Der Reifenhändler mit Montagewerkstatt hat uns für die alten Reifen und die neuen falschen Felgen noch den halben Preis gegeben. Jetzt habe ich die richtige vorgeschriebene Dimension von 14 Zoll, die der Sonetten hätte leicht feststellen können, hätte er im Kofferraum unter die Abdeckung geschaut, wo der Reservereifen lag. Dann hätte er auch bemerkt dass der Wagenheber und der Kreuzschlüssel für den Radwechsel fehlt. Habe dann beides im Do-Home gekauft. Da denkst Dir ein studierter Mensch, der kann doch auch im Internet nach der Reifendimension nachschauen. 
Naja, den Wagen ist seine Freundin gefahren, da er noch immer keinen Führerschein hat. Sie zeigte  allerdings sehr viel Gefühl für das Auto. 
Dass er noch immer bei seinem Professor im Haus wohnt, finde ich auch bedenklich und habe es meiner Frau auch mitgeteilt. Vielleicht ist er nicht so wie wir, sondern eben anders, meinte sie dazu. Genau, in Thailand ist eben alles anders. 
Heute waren sie wieder fleissig mit dem Rad für "Bike for Dad" unterwegs, sodass die Polizei einige Strassen dafür sperrte.
Endlich kam ich zu meinem Karton Bier. Montag im Big C war ich um 9:00 noch zu früh dran und heute habe ich es mit 7 Minuten vor 14 Uhr gerade noch geschafft.
Meine Holde wusste das auch nicht, dass es bestimmte Zeiten für den Einkauf von Alkoholika gibt. Aber jetzt hat sie wieder was dazu gelernt.

Gestern Nachmittag kam ein fahrender Dachspengler vorbei und da hat meine Frau besser verhandelt. Er hat uns dann zwei Dachrinnen mit Regenrohr verlegt für
1600 Baht. Mit seiner Frau als Gehilfin brauche er dazu 4 Stunden. Er hat alles schön verlötet und gute Arbeit geleistet. Er hat mir dann gezeigt, wie hier die Wasserleitungstrohre  verklebt werden. Ich dachte immer, die werden thermisch verschweißt.

----------


## wein4tler

Hier zwei Fotos zu der Pflanze mit den Früchten. 





Es sind jetzt schon 7 Stück drauf und wahrscheinlich wird sie meine Frau bald ernten.

----------


## frank_rt

das muss ja ne sagenhafte frucht sein. ich hab mal gegoogelt, und unter anderem wird der extrakt für bessere gesundheit und schönheit  angeboten.
für wenn hat deine frau dann diese pflanze angebaut.  :: 
kannst ja mal den geschmak beschreiben, nachdem du sie probiert hast.
viel spass

----------


## wein4tler

Wahrscheinlich für ihre eigene Schönheit. Was mich betrifft, halte ich es mit Tante Jolesch vom Autor Friedrich Thorberg:"Alles was ein Mann schöner ist als ein Aff, ist ein Luxus!"

Heute morgen war wieder eine lustige Szene für mich. Gestern Abend waren von der geizigen Nichte des alten Pots, Cousins bei ihr auf Besuch. Anscheinend eine Geburtstagsfeier, jedenfalls wurde getrunken und als sie mit ihrem Pick-Up wegfuhren, haben sie ihre Schuhe samt Socken vor den Müllbehälter geworfen, wie es den Anschein hatte.
Meine Holde, hat dies beobachtet, sich über diese Schweinerei geärgert und die Schuhe mit Socken in den Müllcontainer verstaut.
Gegen 9 Uhr suchte die gute Nichte dann nach den Schuhen und konnte sie aber nicht entdecken. "Suchst du die Schuhe?"fragte meine Frau.
"Ja, meine betrunkenen Cousins haben sie weggeworfen und jetzt telefoniert, ich soll die Schuhe einsammeln. Aber ich kann sie nicht finden" antwortete die Nichte. "Was Schweine wegwerfen, kommt bei mir auf den Mist. Du kannst die Schuhe im Müllcontainer raussuchen" schimpfte meine Göttergattin.
Inzwischen hatte sich auch die alte Nachbarin Song eingefunden und beschimpfte die junge Nichte, weil die beiden Betrunkenen auch teilweise ihren Gartenzaun im Suff umgefahren hatten. Ob dieser nun repariert wird, weiß ich nicht. Die beiden Saufkumpane hatten sehr wohl bemerkt, dass sie den Zaun angefahren hatten und deshalb versucht mit ihren Schuhbändern die Zaunlatten zu stabilisieren. Dabei hatten sie dann in der Eile der Flucht, die Schuhe liegen gelassen, die dann Dank meiner Frau im Müllcontainer landeten. 
Einfach eine herrliche Geschichte vom Land des Lächelns oder des Lachens.

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Hab auch mal gegoogelt:_

Momordica charantia / มะระขี้นก / Bittermelone

Unreife Früchte werden bei Altersdiabetes eingesetzt. 
Bei Wurmbefall, Blasenstein, Fieber und Magengeschwür sollen sie auch hilfreich sein.

http://www.siamherba.net/heilende-fr...tia/index.html

TW

----------


## wein4tler

Heute habe ich wieder ein wenig meine künstlerische Ader ausgelebt und wieder eine kleine Plastik hergestellt.
Ich nenne sie "Mutter mit schwarzem Kind".



Sie etwa 8 cm hoch. Das Kind mit Holzkohle zu schwärzen ist nicht recht gelungen. Da muss ich mir noch was Besseres einfallen lassen.
Heute Mittag gab es ein Filet gegrillt vom Waller oder Wels. Dazu Salat und etwas was hier Kartoffeln sein sollen. Unsere Kartoffel vom Weinviertel schmecken schon besser. 
Rampo, hast Du hier Kartoffel angebaut?

----------


## rampo

> Rampo, hast Du hier Kartoffel angebaut?


Habs 3 x Probiert  , geht nicht .

In Tesco das kg  32 Baht ,  vor 12 Jahren  das Kg 80 Baht .





Kartoffel  fuer meinen Eintopf /

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Eintopf sieht sehr appetitlich aus. Da kriege ich gleich wieder Hunger.

Gestern rief eine Freundin meiner Frau an. Sie wurde von einem Betrüger reingelegt, der sich am Telefon als Polizist ausgab. Sie hätte eine Verkehrsstrafe zu zahlen vergessen und bevor es zu teuer wird, soll sie diese auf das Konto, das er angab, überweisen. Blöd wie sie ist, hat sie ohne Rückfrage bei der Polizei das Geld gezahlt. Nun hat sie meiner Frau was vorgejammert.
Diese hat ihr gesagt, dass sie doch schon vor ein paar Jahren, fast einem englischen Betrüger aufgesessen wäre. Da hat sie aber vorher bei meiner Frau angerufen und die hat es mir erzählt und so konnten wir das verhindern. Anscheinend hat sie daraus nichts gelernt.
Der Engländer, der angeblich in der Downing Street in London, wohnte und Mr. Brown hieß, hat ihr angeblich über die Royal Bank of Scotland 20.000 Pfund angewiesen. Da aber seine Tochter erkrankt war, brauche er das Geld zurück. 
Ich fragte die Freundin:"Hast du das Geld bereits auf deiner Bank?" "Nein, habe ich nicht bekommen,"antwortete sie. Meine Empfehlung war nichts zu überweisen.
Dies tat sie auch und war froh, dem entkommen zu sein. Sie steht auf schöne, britische Typen. Dabei hat der Kerl das Foto sicher irgendwo vom Internet und nicht sein eigenes geschickt. 
Irgendwie zieht sie solche Männer an, die sie dann reinlegen. 
In Österreich werden Frauen von Heiratsschwindlern rein gelegt oder mit dem bekannten Neffentrick.

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern haben die Nachbarn von der Ostseite, Herr Saeng und seine Frau Song eine Brennholzlieferung bekommen. Ein Teil war schon klein geschnitten, aber einige Stämme waren noch ca. 2m lang. Natürlich ist es hier die Sache der Frau, also die von Ehefrau Song, das Holz zu stapeln oder auch klein zu machen. Herr Saeng, als ehemaliger Bürgermeister ist sich da zu gut. Er liegt lieber in der Sonne oder geht zu seinen Freunden auf ein Schnäpschen.

Heute um 5:00, es war noch dunkel, hat Frau Song begonnen das Holz klein zu hacken. Der Nachbar Pot, an der Westseite hat das eintönige Hack-Hack der Axt mitbekommen. Es störte um diese Zeit gewaltig seinen Schlaf. Er stand auf und ging zu Song hinüber. "Was machst Du so früh schon Lärm. Die Leute wollen noch schlafen.", rief er laut, denn Frau Song ist schwerhörig. "Aber es ist doch schon hell und gar nicht laut", antwortete sie. "Von wegen hell, es ist noch immer dunkle Nacht. Wenn du nichts hörst, heisst das nicht, dass die anderen herum das nicht hören. Den Krach hört man bis nach Muang Khon Kaen ", entgegnete Herr Pot. 
"Ach was, das bildest du dir nur ein. Du kannst ja schlafen gehen, wenn es bei dir noch Nacht ist", erwiderte die alte Song. "Jetzt nicht mehr, du hast mich schon aufgeweckt", schimpfte Herr Pot. "Na, dann ist also doch schon Tag. Dann kann ich weiter mein Holz hacken", brummte Nachbarin Song und hackte stur weiter.
Nachbar Pot zuckte nur mehr die Schultern und ging heim. Die Alte, mit ihrer Schwerhörigkeit, hatte ihn geschafft. Er gab auf.

Eine kleine Begebenheit in aller morgen früh, aber für mich erheiternd. Meine Frau Wong musste auch darüber lachen. Wir hatten die Diskussion von unserem Balkon miterlebt.

----------


## pit

> Wir hatten die Diskussion von unserem Balkon miterlebt.


Dann seid Ihr also auch aufgewacht! Ich war ja vor rund einer Woche auf dem platten Land. Ob da um 5 einer Holz hackt, ist doch völlig egal. Für die meisten Hähne ist um 4:30 sowieso die Nacht vorbei und die streiten sich dann erstmal, wer nun wirklich den Weckruf fürs Dorf loslassen darf!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Und da Peter ja schon auf dem Balkon saß, war eben doch schon Tag. Hehe[emoji3]

----------


## wein4tler

Ich stehe hier auch schon um 5:00 auf und genieße es, wenn die ersten Holzkohlenfeuer um uns herum in den Höfen entzündet werden.
Wie Pit schon festgestellt hat, beginnen vorher schon die Hähne ihren Wettstreit. Der Hahn des einen Nachbarn sitzt immer im Mangobaum um die Übersicht zu haben. Die Hennen gehen abends in den Hühnerstall, wie es sich gehört für die Weiblichkeit. Hahaha.
In der Früh droht dann der Hahn vom Ast zu fallen, dann flattert er laut hörbar mit seinem Flügeln und kräht fröhlich los. Dann folgt das Dämmerungsgebell der vielen Hunde im Dorf. Zwischendurch hört man die Rufe der Frauen von einem Haus zum anderen. Aiöööh, oooii oder so ähnlich, diese Sprache ist mir rätselhaft.

Die alte Frau Song stört mich dann nicht. Langsam kommt dann die Morgenröte in einem Blassrosa am Horizont. Um 6:00 ertönt dann der Gong des Klosters.
Um 6:15 wetteifert dann der Dorflautsprecher mit den Morgengesängen der Mönche um die Wette. Da alle schon um 21:00 Uhr ins Bett gehen, muss ich wohl auch und so bin ich dann um 5:00 schon hellwach.

Heute war im Nachbardorf Ban Pü  ein Drachenbootsrennen auf einem riesigen Teich. In der Eile des Aufbruchs habe ich den Fotoapparat vergessen. Es war wirklich sehr unterhaltsam. Die Rennstrecke war schön eingeteilt und mit Bällen und Fähnchen markiert.
Wir saßen unter einem Zeltdach inmitten der Anhängerschaft der Bootsleute von Khon Kaen. Auch Frauenmannschaften  fuhren um die Wette. Dabei waren manche der Boote ziemlich tief im Wasser, weil die Damen sehr wohlbeleibt waren. Ich muss sagen, sie ruderten genauso eifrig wie ihre männlichen Kollegen.
Eines der Boote war anscheinend mit einer Scherzmannschaft besetzt. Normalerweise hatten alle 7 Mann oder Frauen als Besatzung. Dieses Schinakel  hatte nur fünf Mann und jeder setzte das Paddel ein wie es ihm beliebte. Sie kamen nicht vom Fleck und wurden dann von einem Motorboot abgeschleppt. Die Leute lachten sich über diese Mannschaft  kaputt. 
Mitten in der Veranstaltung trafen wir dann noch eine Freundin meiner Frau mit ihrem Mann, der von dem Dorf war. Und was macht man dann, man geht gemeinsam etwas Essen. Es gab Fisch in der Salzkruste gegrillt, natürlich Som Tam, gegrillte Schweinerippchen und thailändische Kartoffeln.
Als Leckerbissen wurde dann noch gebratenes Vogelfaschiertes angeboten.
Ein angenehmer Wind wehte und so war es nicht heiß. 
Wie es sich anscheinend so gehört, waren dann die diverse Mannschaften vom Feiern ziemlich betrunken, aber die Polizei hielt niemand auf, als sie dann mit ihren Pick-Ups losfuhren.

----------


## wein4tler

Heute Nacht war ein ziemliches Getöse. Ich war gegen 2:00 Uhr auf dem WC um den Hoang Ho (chin. der gelbe Fluss) fließen zu lassen, als ich lautes Motorradgeräusch vernahm. Dann tönten 5 Schüsse rasch hintereinander und ein zweites Motorrad war zu hören. Dann 3 Schüsse aus einem anderen Gewehr. Die Motorräder entfernten sich und nochmals folgten 5 Schüsse. Ich hoffe es wurde nur auf die Feldratten geschossen.
Gegen 3:30 großes Miauen im Nachbarhaus. Die trächtige Siamkatze gebar ihre Jungen. Sie war schon die ganzen Tage hochschwanger herum gelaufen.
Katze und Kätzchen leben alle noch. 
Es scheint wieder jemand im Dorf gestorben zu sein, weil die Mönche wieder ihren Trauergesang halten.
Am Morgen habe ich mir zum Frühstück ein Müsli mit Banane und Fruchtjoghurt zu bereitet, weil ich den gebratenen Fisch mit den 1000 Gräten verweigert habe. Da bin ich dauernd nur am spucken, dabei hatte der Fisch echt guten Geschmack. 
Heute riecht es in der Küche so seltsam. Es wurden von meinen Damen reife Marakuias gegessen und Pla Ra habe ich auch gesehen. Unhöflich gesagt riecht es scheisslich scheusslich. Also muss ich in die Luft, in die Sala.
Frau erzählte mir, dass gestern der Sohn des Pot gefragt hat, ob ich auch gegrillte Ratten esse. Was kommt da auf mich zu?

----------


## isaanfan

> Frau erzählte mir, dass gestern der Sohn des Pot gefragt hat, ob ich auch gegrillte Ratten esse. Was kommt da auf mich zu?


Probier sie! Wenn gut zubereitet, schmecken sie echt lecker.
Und hier schon mal ein Foto um zu sehen, was Du erwarten kannst.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/3886846
Guten Appetit! ::

----------


## wein4tler

Also zu Mittag gab es für mich tatsächlich eine Ratte. Ich durfte sie selber grillen, nachdem sie vorher gut mit Knoblauch in Sojasauce eingelegt war.



Aufpassen musste ich, dass das Fett, das in die Holzkohle tropfte nicht zu brennen anfing.



Das Fleisch sieht auch im rohen Zustand sehr sauber aus.



Hier gegrillt am Teller mit Reis und Gurkensalat war es schön anzusehen. Das Fleisch schmeckte sehr gut und auch die Leber die dabei war.
Übrig blieben nur mehr dir Knochen, welche die Siamkatze bekam, die Junge hat.



Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren schon einmal Ratte bekommen, aber vergessen wie gut sie schmeckt. Isaanfan, Du hattest recht, schmeckt echt gut.

----------


## wein4tler

Hier nochmals die  Marakiinok, und wie man sieht im reifen Zustand gelb. Frank_rt, sie schmeckt sehr bitter. Ist nicht mein Fall, aber Frau mag es gerne bitter. 

Gestern pflanzte sie noch einen Mangobaum im Garten vor dem Haus. 



Auch ein Jackfruitbaum musste noch her.



Bin schon gespannt wie lange es braucht, bis die ersten Früchte kommen. Ich denke mindestens 3 Jahre muss man schon rechnen.



Dieses Gewächs nennt meine Frau "Pfefferpflanze", weil diese Fruchtstände scharf wie Pfeffer sind.



Dieser Strauch nennt sich angeblich Thong Urai. Thong ist das Wort für Gold. Vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch die richtige Bezeichnung für diese Staude.



Orchideen mag meine Frau in jeder Art und Weise. Welche Bezeichnung diese haben, weiß ich nicht.
Jeden Tag werden sie von ihr zwei-bis dreimal besprüht. Ist die Frage, wer macht es, wenn wir wieder weg sind.
Das muss sie sich noch überlegen. Sind ja noch 3 Monate Zeit.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Dieser Strauch nennt sich angeblich Thong Urai. Thong ist das Wort für Gold. Vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch die richtige Bezeichnung für diese Staude.


ทองอุไร = Gelbe Trompetenblume  (Tecoma stans)

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Jackfruit =  im _Isaan:_ Mak Mii / หมากมี้  (Lao:ໝາກມີ້ - Thai: Kanun/ขนุน)

Gehört hinter jedes Haus und bringt Glück (..oder so ähnlich)

____________________

"Pfefferpflanze"  = Di pli / ดีปลี / Stangenpfeffer / Piper longum 
....oder der mit etwas kleineren Stangen = Balinesischer Pfeffer / Piper retrofractum

 In Laos übrigens _Sa li pi_ genannt.

TW

----------


## wein4tler

Danke TW für Deine Ergänzungen zu den Pflanzen. Sie hat den Kanun-Baum tatsächlich hinter das Haus gepflanzt, weil dies so gehört.
Das ist so wegen dem Feng Shui, meinte sie. Naja, wenns denn hilft. 
Also doch eine Pfefferpflanze, die sich da so den Baum emporrankt. Werden hier aber selten zum Würzen genommen, weil sie ohnedies Chili haben. 
Gelbe Trompetenblume - klingt gut, da ich selber bei der Musikkapelle das Flügelhorn geblasen habe. Ich hoffe sie ist nicht giftig.

Im Garten flog zu Mittag ein solcher Schmetterling um den Limettenbaum und den anderen Bäumen herum. Zuerst hielt ich es für eine kleine Fledermaus, weil er so schnell flog und so dunkel war. Er saß fast keinen Augenblick still. Bei uns in Österreich gibt es den Schwalbenschwanz und so sah dieser auch von seiner Form her aus, nur dass er dunkel ist und weiße Flecken an den hinteren Flügelenden hat.



Habe ich die Heuschrecke schon einmal gezeigt? Saß in der blechernen Abwasch.



Ein bisschen anders, als unsere in Österreich. Ein schönes Insekt, finde ich.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler
danke das du sie probiert hast die  Marakiinok. ich habe die schon mal bei mir auf dem nachtmarkt gesehen.
aber ist die trompetenblume nicht giftig, zumindest die blüte.
oder verwechsle ich deine blume mit der engelstrompete
ein bekannter von mir hatte nachdem er die blüte berührt, und vor dem essen sich nicht die hände gewaschen hatte große probleme bekommen.
durchfall und übelkeit und schmerzen im kopf.
war 1 woche stationär behandelt worden

----------


## isaanfan

> Im Garten flog zu Mittag ein solcher Schmetterling um den Limettenbaum und den anderen Bäumen herum. Zuerst hielt ich es für eine kleine Fledermaus, weil er so schnell flog und so dunkel war. Er saß fast keinen Augenblick still. Bei uns in Österreich gibt es den Schwalbenschwanz und so sah dieser auch von seiner Form her aus, nur dass er dunkel ist und weiße Flecken an den hinteren Flügelenden hat.


Das ist Pachliopta aristolochiae (engl. Trivialname: Yellow-bodied Clubtail)
Gehört zur selben Schmetterlingsfamilie (Papilionidae) wie der europ. Schwalbenschwanz (Papilio machaon).  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Frank_rt, Du hast recht, Du verwechselst sie mit der Engelstrompete (Brugmansia),aus der Familie der Nachtschattengewächse, deren ursprüngliches Verbreitungsgebiet in Südamerika liegt, die jedoch wegen ihrer auffälligen Blüten inzwischen weltweit kultiviert wird. Durch den hohen Anteil an Alkaloiden sind alle Pflanzenteile giftig. Zu den wichtigsten Alkaloiden, die in den oberirdischen Teilen aller untersuchten Arten zu finden sind, gehören Hyoscyamin („Atropin“) und Scopolamin. Das am längsten bestehende Symptom der Vergiftung ist in der Regel die Pupillenerweiterung, die auch bei Kindern bereits durch Reiben der Augen mit der Hand auftreten kann, nachdem zuvor die Pflanze berührt wurde.

Einige indigene Stämme des westlichen Amazonasgebietes in Ecuador, so beispielsweise die Huilliche, nutzten die Wirkung der Inhaltsstoffe der Pflanzen, um ungezogene Kinder zu erziehen. Die Jiváro im Amazonasgebiet glaubten, die Vorfahren würden während des Rauschzustandes zu den Kindern sprechen, um diese zu ermahnen. Eine Zubereitung einer weißblütigen Art soll den Jiváro geholfen haben, eine arutam (Seele) zu fangen, die den Besitzer vor dem Tod durch Gewalt, Gift oder Hexerei beschützen soll.

----------


## wein4tler

Nachdem jetzt zwei Tage und Nächte gefeiert wurde, ist wieder Ruhe im Dorf eingekehrt. Es war zu Silvester wie im Krieg, da wurde geschossen und geknallt was das Zeugs hergab. Rakete stiegen in den Nachthimmel und Serienkracher betrieben die letzten Hunde und Katzen in ihre Verstecke. Das Gedröhne der tiefen Töne der Bassanlage war durch die geschlossenen Fenster zu hören. 

Gestern waren wir in Khon Kaen am Naschmarkt um Gemüse, Obst und Fleisch einzukaufen. Aber die halben Verkaufsstände waren nicht besetzt, weil die Besitzer noch am Feiern waren. Meine Frau hat einen karpfenähnlichen Fisch, der bereits filetiert war, eingekauft. Er schmeckte gut paniert zu Mittag, mit Salat. 
Diese Libelle verirrte sich in die Küche und flog dann bei geöffneter Tür wieder ins Freie, wo sie sich auf der Orchidee nieder ließ.



Die Flügel sind ganz durchsichtig, darum ist sie auf der roten Orchidee fast nicht zu erkennen.



Unglaublich was die Natur für schöne Lebewesen hervor bringt.

----------


## wein4tler

Bei der Wasserpumpe scheint dieses Magnetschaltrelais den Geist aufzugeben. Ich habe versucht die Kontakte mit feinem Schmirgelpapier zu reinigen. Dann ging es wieder leiser. Aber nun klappert der Schalter wieder laut und bleibt zeitweise hängen.



Die Pumpe ist Marke ELECTRA 400 Auto. Am Schaltrelais steht ON: 1,4 Kgf/cm2   und OFF: 2,2 Kgf/cm2



Leider weiß ich nicht, wo der Herr Schwager diese Pumpe gekauft hat und er ist momentan telefonisch nicht erreichbar.
Der Verkäufer von HomePro hat meiner Frau eine Telefonnummer gegeben, angeblich eine Anlaufstelle für diese Magnetschalter.
Sie hat den Mann angerufen und er versprach in Listen nachzusehen und sich dann zu melden. Bisher erfolgte kein Rückruf.



Dieses Schaltrelais wäre zu tauschen, wenn man eines hätte. 
Meine Frau meinte, vielleicht sollten wir eine neue Pumpe kaufen. Ich meine, es muss doch so einen Ersatzteil in Khon Kaen geben.
Eine Firma die solche Pumpen verkauft, müsste doch so was haben.
Frau hat angeblich im Internet gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Vielleicht nur falsch gesucht?

----------


## thedi

Im Norden der Stadt, bei der Busstation, dort wo die alten orangen Nicht-Aircond-Busse weg fahren, hat es einen kleinen Laden der Pumpen repariert und zusammenbastelt. Gerade gegenüber der Kasikorn Bank, zwischen dem Bahnübergang und dem Eingang zur Busstation, an der A12.

Wenn die kein Ersatzteil haben, dann empfehle ich Dir auf Deine Frau zu hören. Sie spricht weise. So eine  Pumpe kostet kein Vermögen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Herzlichen Dank Teddy für die Auskunft. Ich weiß wo das ist. Werde mal dort vorbeischauen. Wenn nicht, dann ist eine neue Pumpe fällig, kosten nicht die Welt.

----------


## Erich

Wirklich sicher, dass der Druckschalter kaputt ist? Das kann auch eine undichte Stelle in der Wasserleitung oder ein tropfender Wasserhahn sein, wenn der immer wieder ein und ausschaltet...ansonsten mal einen Schuss Kontakt- oder Silikonspray hineingeben, hilft zumindest bis Ersatz da ist (aber vorher den Strom abschalten und erst wieder ein, wenn das Lösungsmittel verdunstet ist).

----------


## wein4tler

Erich, Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Nein, die Leitung ist nicht undicht, da habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Beim Nachbar, der eine Hitachi-Pumpe hat läuft diese ganz ruhig. Nur bei uns, das hört man wie das Relais rattert bzw. dann ganz hängen bleibt. Ich vermute, dass die Mechanik des Schaltrelais nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Am Kondensator der außerhalb des Schaltrelais angebracht ist, kann es wohl nicht liegen, oder?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Nau Servas, a indonesische (!) Wasserpump'n aus Ost-Java  -   

Geschaefte dafuer finde ich nur in Bangkok u. Umgebung - Also nix fuer dich  

Anderseits: Dein Superschwager wird's ja auch aus Khon Kaen haben, .....also gibt's sie's dort!  

Gruss TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hatte mir vor Jahren mal eine Hitachi Pumpe für 4500 B. gekauft, gibt es überall
einlauf , ablauf mit diesen blauen Plastikrohren anschliessen, verkleben, stecker einstecken
wasser ansaugen  ...fertig
da hauste so viel Kohle raus ....kauf dir einfach eine Pumpe

----------


## wein4tler

Hallo Freunde! Ich danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung. War heute im DoHome um eine neue Pumpe von Hitachi zu kaufen. Was sehe ich dort im Regal stehen, die Electra 400 um 4.600 Baht mit diesem Relaisschalter. Meine Frau fragt den Verkäufer ob es den Schalter auch als Ersatzteil hier gibt.
Es gab ihn um 265 Baht. Habe ihn gleich eingebaut und jetzt läuft das Werkel bestens. Dieser Schalter wird in Korea erzeugt. 

Heute wollte meine Frau sich auf unser Haus in Khon Kaen ummelden. Das geht nicht, weil der Herr Schwager als Hausbesitzer eingetragen ist. Sie zeigte die Grundstücksurkunden her, aber das war egal. Sie besitzt die Grundstücke, der Schwager das Haus, da er im Hausbuch steht und sonst niemand. Als sie damals die Liegenschaft von ihrer Schwester zurückkaufte, hat sie geglaubt mit der Grundbucheintragung sind auch die Besitzverhältnisse klar. 
Ich hatte damals schon gedrängt sich doch ins Hausbuch eintragen zulassen und ihren Bruder nur als Mitbewohner. Aber nein, der liebe Bruder und da kann nichts passieren. Jetzt hat er den alten Pot angerufen, weil er von seiner Schwester die neue Telefonnummer nicht kennt. Sie haben ihm, dort wo er nun an einem Bauprojekt arbeitet sein Werkzeug gestohlen und er hat kein Geld für Neues. Pot sagte ihm, er solle nach Hause kommen, wo er ein Zimmer hat und hier arbeiten. Aber er wollte nicht. Pot hat dann seine Nummer an meine Frau weitergegeben. Sie hat ihn sofort zurückgerufen und erklärt worum es geht mit den Papieren und dass er das Hausbuch und seine Erklärung, dass er nur Mitbewohner ist schnellstens per Post senden soll. Sie hat sich dabei auf mein Visum ausgeredet. Wir werden nun sehen ob er das Gewünschte sendet. 
Ich habe zu meiner Holden gesagt, wenn es um Besitz geht, darfst du auch in deiner Familie niemand trauen. Was machst Du, wenn er auf die Idee kommt und das Haus verscherbelt? Er hat ständig Schulden, da kann es doch sein, dass so ein Haus gerade recht kommt um an Geld zu kommen. Er kann dich damit erpressen, es zu verkaufen, wenn du ihm nicht Geld gibst.
Da war sie fertig, über die aufgezeigten Möglichkeiten, die sich dem Herrn Schwager bieten. Also zittert sie nun den Papieren entgegen.
Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle besser - auch in der Familie.

----------


## pit

> Das geht nicht, weil der Herr Schwager als Hausbesitzer eingetragen ist.


Ach du Schande, jetzt kommt mit Deinem neuen Eigenheim ja richtig Freude auf. Ich wünsche Dir, dass das alles noch in die richtigen Wege zu leiten ist.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ... Ich wünsche Dir, dass das alles noch in die richtigen Wege zu leiten ist.


...vor Allem bevor du wieder nach Austria fliegst, Weinler

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern um 22:30 steht plötzlich ein Auto vor unserem Eingangstor, dass schon versperrt war und wir haben auch alle schon geschlafen.
Pot unser Nachbar rief ganz laut vor den Fenstern und da wachte meine Frau auf. Es war der Bruder Baumeister, der mit seinem Honda aus Ratchaburi gekommen war. Er dachte sich, es sei besser persönlich bei der Schwester zu erscheinen. Der Mann sah abgemagert und für seine 57 Jahre richtig alt aus, obwohl er seine Haare schwarz gefärbt hatte. Meine Frau richtete ihm sein Zimmer für die Nacht her und kochte ihm noch eine Fischsuppe.
Heute vormittag sind sie dann aufs Amt in die Stadt gefahren um die Sache mit dem Hausbesitz richtig zu stellen. Jetzt hat meine Frau das Besitzrecht und er ist als Mitbewohner eingetragen. Morgen tritt er wieder die Reise zurück an, aber seinen Wagen lässt er hier, weil er kein Geld für das Benzin hat.
Er bekommt das Geld für den Treibstoff und die Autobusfahrt, sowie ein Taschengeld. Wong sagte, dass 3.000 Baht genügen, sonst versauft er das restliche Geld wieder. Wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht.
Der Wasserhahn in der Küche gab nie so recht viel Wasser her und darauf angesprochen, wusste er sofort den Fehler. Wahrscheinlich wurde das Ventil falsch eingesetzt. So war es auch. Wir bauten den Wasserhahn gemeinsam aus und neu zusammen. Jetzt sprudelt das Wasser.
Warum er alle Badezimmertüren verkehrt eingebaut hatte, überhörte er geflissentlich. Nur wenn wir für sein Zimmer auch eine Aircondition planen, müssen wir die Zuleitungen zum Haus verstärken lassen, meinte er. Ich sagte ihm, dass dies Zeit bis zum nächsten Jahr hätte, für dieses mal ist unser Budget schon erschöpft, damit er nicht auf die Idee kommt um einen Kredit anzufragen.
Somit ist das Problem auch gut über die Bühne gegangen.
Pit und Willi, Danke für Eure guten Wüsche - sie haben glaube ich mitgeholfen.

----------


## wein4tler

Kaum ist ein Ereignis vorbei, kommt das Nächste. Tochter meiner Frau, kommt heute drauf, dass sie zu wenig Medikamente hat, bis wir wie geplant im Feber nach Sisaket fahren. Da sie dort im Spital in Behandlung ist und auch immer das Blutbild kontrolliert wird, müssen wir schnellsten hin.
Also gleich heute früh zusammen gepackt und nach Sisaket ins Zweithaus gefahren. Nach 4 Stunden Fahrtzeit kam die Überraschung für mich und meine Frau. Das Haus verdreckt und voller Spinnweben, der Staub lag dick auf den Möbeln. Das obere Badezimmer desolat, Wassereintritt im Schlafzimmer.
Die Holztüre die ausgetauscht wurde ist nicht ordentlich gestrichen und montiert. Es war für mich der Grund, die Fassung zu verlieren und wütend auf die Schwester und ihren Mann zu sein. Immer wenn meine Frau angerufen hatte, war in ihren Augen alles in Ordnung. War es aber nicht, aber Thailänder sehen dies anders. Die Stieftochter mit ihrem 28 Jahren hat leider einen leichten Klatsch auf der Birne, auf österreichisch einen Sprung in der Marille. Daher muss sie dauernd kontrolliert werden. Diese Kontrolle sollte die jüngere Schwester machen. Anscheinend ist sie aber damit überfordert. 
Heute war ab Mittag Putztag angesagt, damit wir wenigsten im Sauberen schlafen können. Musste noch zwei Batterien besorgen wegen der Klimaanlage.
Um mich zu versöhnen hat der Schwager einen Thailändischen Rotwein besorgt und die Schwägerin groß aufgekocht. Es war dann ein schönes Abendessen.
Morgen sehen wir dann weiter, was alles zu richten ist. Habe ohnedies meinen Werkzeugkoffer und diverse Maschinen mitgenommen.
Aber sauer war ich schon im Moment, bei dem Chaos. Selbst meine Holde meinte, unglaublich was die für Dreckschweine sind, ich schäme mich für sie.

----------


## Enrico

Überraschungen bleiben in Thailand nie aus und so wird es an sich auch nie langweilig  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

....langweilig wird es wohl nie....wenn es denn lustig wäre
über die Zeit wird aber der Hals immer dicker 
und du fragst dich warum du das Alles überhaubt machst

ich habe da drastisch reduziert
und wenns mir in Udon auf dem Keks geht
packe ich meine Täschchen und fliege/fahre ich ans Meer 

es ist eben nicht immer so wie man es sich erträumt hat

----------


## wein4tler

Genau Willi, der Hals schwielt an und wird immer dicker. Heute habe ich die Waschmaschine angesehen und es ist nicht zu glauben, so verdreckt, dass die zu waschende Wäsche schmutziger rauskommt, als man sie hineingibt. Ist ohnedies nur so eine Thailändische Maschine ohne Heizung, aber trotzdem waren sie nicht in der Lage die beiden Flusensiebe zu reinigen. Die waren voll von Dreck, aber auch die Trommel war verdreckt. Habe alles nun gesäubert, aber das letzte Mal. 
Im oberen Stock hat die beklopfte Tochter das Badezimmer devastiert. Beim Waschbecken den Hahn abgebrochen. Der Abfluss war so verstopft mit ihren langen Haaren, das nichts mehr abfließen konnte. Da hatten sich wegen nicht Nutzung schon die Ameisen eingenistet. Die Klobrille war kaputt und auch der Schlauch für die Po-Dusche kann nicht mehr benutzt werden. Deshalb hat sie dann die Halterung ebenfalls demoliert. Der Brauseschlauch mit Brausekopf war abmontiert worden und durch einen einfachen Hahn ersetzt, der nun eine blaue Tonne füllt. Aus der schöpft sie nun das Wasser über ihren Luxuskörper.
Beim Badezimmer im Parterre ist die Türe defekt, aber alles andere wenigstens in Ordnung. Das Waschbecken war allerdings auch verstopft.
Das Wohn-Esszimmer wurde von den Enkelkindern ihrer Schwester als Fussballfeld benutzt. Die Uhr wurde herabgeschossen und ist seither kaputt.
Bei einem Sessel hing der Querspross herunter und bei einem anderen fehlt er überhaupt. 
Die Sitzgarnitur ist völlig verschmutz und an der Armlehne haben sie mit Kugelschreiber hin gekritzelt. Die weißen Wände sind alles andere als weiß und von der Decke hingen die Spinnweben. 
Wir haben nun beschlossen, weil das Hausdach als nächstes zur Reparatur anstehen würde, unsere Haushälfte an die Schwester zu verkaufen. Sie war zuerst ganz weg und traurig, aber meine Frau erklärte ihr, dass sie ohnedies Platz brauchen würden bei den vielen Enkelkindern.
Ich bin froh, dass sie es kaufen will und für uns eine Sparkasse geschlossen wird. Es genügt uns das Haus in Khon Kaen.

----------


## rampo

Ich haette ihr die Haushaelfte  sogar geschenkt , keinen Hangriff gemacht  alles umsonst .

Wart mal wen du  im Herbst wieder zu Eurenhaus in KKC kommt , da kommt noch freude auf .

Das mit Stom was deine Frau von Oesterreich aus bezahlt , wehre bei mir sicher nicht erfolgt nur die 6 Monate die ich hier bin .

Aber man muss sein Lehrgeld zahlen in Thailand , war auch bei mir so aber es blieb im Ramen .

Hilfe nur dort  wo es wirklich  sein soll, und man auch sieht das die Hilfe Retur kommt .

Familien Anhang gut aber mit Grossen Abstand .

Fg. 

Ps. Los de net untergriegen Wein4tler , das leben kann so schoen sein auch in THAILAND .

----------


## frank_rt

@ wein4tler. langsam werde ich richtig neidisch auf euch östereicher. devastiert habe ich noch nie gehört, ihr sprecht schon ein interessantes deutsch. finde ich langsam richtig toll.
ich kann ja mal zu dir kommen und devastiere dann denn rest, damit er zur waschmaschine passt.  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

@Frank_rt: devastieren ist aus dem Lateinischen entlehnt. Die Österreichische Sprache birgt Wortschätze aus vielen Ländern, da das Kaiserreich sehr viele verschiedene Nationen umfasste. Davon ist uns einiges auch in die zweite Republik hinein erhalten geblieben. Auch die jüdische Sprache hat seine Spuren hinterlassen, neben französisch, böhmisch, ungarisch und slowenisch.

Hier ein paar Fotos von der Baustelle in Sisaket.



Schaniere der WC-Türe. 



Kugelschreibergekritzel auf der Sitzgarnitur



Dieser schwarze Fleck auf der Wohnzimmerwand, könnte schon als Kunstobjekt gelten, wenn es in einer Galerie ausgestellt würde.



Was hier fehlt ist das Waschbecken. Wie schon erwähnt wurde der Hahn gewaltsam entfernt.



Klobrille kaputt, anscheinend kriegt man in Sisaket keine zu kaufen.



Einer der drei Wasserflecken im Schlafzimmer. 

Wie schon geschrieben habe ich keine Lust mehr, noch einen müden Euro zu investieren. Was dann die Familie der jüngeren Schwester macht, kann mir egal sein. Da hängen auch in der Küche die Spinnweben. Es stört sie nicht. Als ich darauf hinzeigte haben sie nur die Schulter gezuckt. 
Es gibt Wichtigeres, wie am Abend zu sitzen und Regency-Whisky zu trinken.

Rambo, in Khon Kaen wohnen nur wir und der ältere Bruder hat ein Zimmer, dass er fallweise benutzt. Hier in Sisaket wohnt die ganze Mischpoche in dem Doppelhaus, da die beiden Küchen durch einen Gang verbunden sind.
Ausserdem wird das Wohnzimmer von den Kindern mitbenutzt, weil die Tochter meiner Frau es nicht schafft, die kleinen Racker raus zuwerfen. 
Es wäre ein schönes Haus mit Terrasse, aber unter diesen Bedingungen verzichte ich drauf.



Unser linker Hausanteil.



Die gesamte Hausansicht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...besser drauf verzichten
wenn du dort ein paar Wochen oder Monate wohnst
ärgerst du dich täglich....denn unsereins kann einfach nicht über sowas hinweg sehen
und wohlfühlen erst recht nicht

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist es Willi, wir können nicht darüber hinwegsehen. Morgen holen wir die Papiere von Khon Kaen, damit der Verkauf abgewickelt werden kann. Meine Frau hat zusätzlich für die Möbel auch noch 20.000 Baht raus verhandelt. So habe ich unterm Strich wenig Verlust zu beklagen. Werden so etwa 30.000 Baht sein, das ist verschmerzbar. Dann habe ich das vom Halse und eine Last weniger zu tragen.
Was uns sorgt ist die schwer psychisch angeschlagene Tochter. Sie hatte hier neben der Schwester ein zu Hause, aber sie hat es eben nicht geschafft es in einem guten Zustand zu halten. Jetzt ist meine Frau am verhandeln, ob sie ein Zimmer bei der Schwester haben kann, wo sie dann als Hausmaid mithilft, wie schon vorher. 
Gestern war meine Frau mit Tochter im der Psychiatrie des Krankenhauses wegen neuer Medikation. Diese Pillen sind ziemliche Hammer und können Parkinson auslösen. Deshalb gibt es jetzt welche dazu, die dem gegensteuern sollen. Ausgelöst wurde der ganze psychische Scheiß, durch die miese Behandlung der Tochter, die bei der Tante ihres Vaters wohnte. Die haben gegen ihre Mutter gehetzt und sie schlecht gemacht, dabei war der Vater das Miststück. Mit 18 wurde sie dann mit KO-Tropfen von der älteren Cousine betäubt und weil diese Spiel- Schulden hatte an einen Mädchenhändler nach Chang Rai verkauft. Die Suche meiner Frau verlief erfolglos, bis eines Tages der Vater die Tochter in Chiang Rai abholte. Sie war dort an ein Handy gekommen und hatte ihn angerufen. Wahrscheinlich konnte er nun nicht mehr anders, als das Kind abholen. Sie landete dann auf der Psychiatrie in Khon Kaen, wo sie meine Frau durch Beziehungen über das Krankenhaus ausfindig machte und holte sie von dort und auch von dem väterlichen Zuhause weg. 
So kam sie dann nach Sisaket zur Schwester meiner Frau. Langsam fanden Mutter und Tochter wieder zusammen. Die väterliche Familie wurde nie belangt für diese Tat, weil der bei der Polizei war. 
Wir werden nun sehen wie es weiter geht. Der Sohn meiner Frau will im Moment nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen, um für die Schwester zu sorgen. Wir geben ihm noch 10-15 Jahre Zeit, dann wird er die Verantwortung tragen müssen. Aber das Beispiel zeigt mir, dass auch in Thailand die Familien zerfallen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ehrliche Worte, Weinler
du nennst die Dinge beim Namen . 
Viele Farangs trauen sich das nicht, reden sich alles schön  oder saufen aus Verzweifelung 
vielen wird der Einblick auch einfach verwehrt was sich da in der " Familie " abspielt.
Das mit der Tochter tut mir sehr leid. Was ich in den ganzen Jahren festgestellt habe ist ,
 das die meissten Thais nur an sich und das eigene Karma denken und wenn sie merken das sie das nicht richten können
stehen  die Süchte im Vordergrund. Einigkeit und Zusammenhalt  wird nur nach aussen hin demonstriert.
So ein schönes Land und es ist unfasstbar welche und wieviele Probleme jeder einzelne Thai im Kopf mit sich herum schleppt.

----------


## wein4tler

Heute fand die Abwicklung des Hausverkaufes statt. Die Haushälfte geht an die Tochter plus Ehemann der jüngeren Schwester meiner Frau. Es wurde sogar ein Kaufvertrag aufgesetzt, weil ja auch der Fiskus seinen Anteil haben will und da wollen die Beamten sehen was bezahlt wurde. 
Das Geld wird für die Tochter meiner Frau angelegt, damit ein gewisser finanzieller Polster da ist, wenn der Bruder die Schwester zur Betreuung übernehmen wird.
Die jüngere Schwester meiner Frau hat sich bereit erklärt die Nichte einmal auf drei Jahre zu nehmen. Sie bekommt ein Zimmer und wird als Hausmaid mithelfen. Kochen  und Putzen kann sie, wenn sie beaufsichtigt wird. Wenn wir die 5 Monate in Khon Kaen sind, dann wohnt sie bei uns, sozusagen auf Urlaub.
Kontrolle im Krankenhaus ist auch erfolgt und neue Medikamente verschrieben worden. Eine Sterilisation wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen empfohlen. Denn Termin muss meine Frau noch ausmachen, die Tochter erklärte sich damit einverstanden. 
Heute wird noch der Geburtstag der jüngeren Schwester gefeiert und morgen sieht uns Khon Kaen wieder.
War heute im Kloster wo die sterblichen Reste meines Schwiegervaters in der Klostermauer bestattet sind. Wir mussten den Platz erst reinigen, so verschmutzt war er, bevor wir Räucherstäbchen entzünden konnten. Leider sind die Mönche auch ziemliche Schmutznigel.  Wäre ich dort der Vorstand würde ich die Brüder auf Vordermann bringen und einen Reinigungstrupp zusammen stellen. Wenn schon die Vorbilder solche Schweinderl sind, wie soll dann das normale Volk auf Reinlichkeit achten. Da könnten sie sich von den Klosterbrüdern bei uns zu Hause was abschauen.
Meine gute Frau putzt nochmal das Haus durch. Ich habe gemeint, dass ist nicht nötig, wird ohnedies wieder dreckig bei der Mischpoche. Schon morgen, wenn wir weg sind spucken sie dann wieder auf den Fußboden und lassen alles fallen.
Ich habe jedenfalls die Akte Sisaket für mich geschlossen.

----------


## pit

> Schon morgen, wenn wir weg sind spucken sie dann wieder auf den Fußboden und lassen alles fallen.
> Ich habe jedenfalls die Akte Sisaket für mich geschlossen.


Sei froh! Und ob die morgen oder übermorgen dort auf den Boden rotzen, sollte Dir schnuppe sein. Du hast auf jeden Fall ein Ding weniger, dass Dir Kopf- oder Bauchschmerzen verursachen kann!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Du sagst es, Pit. Ich war gestern Abend froh wieder in unserem Haus in Khon Kaen zu sein. Eine warme Dusche zu haben und saubere vier Wände. Es war wirklich heimelig. Heute früh gab es dann einen abkühlenden Regen. Das war das reinigende Gewitter nach Sisaket, sagte meine Frau. Jetzt ist es vorbei und wir schauen was die Zukunft bringt.
Habe mir heute Fotos für die Visaverlängerung machen lassen. Werde nächste Woche am Immigrationsbüro vorstellig werden.

----------


## wein4tler

Samstag früh gab es eine Überraschung im Garten. Eine graue Katze, die in den letzten Tagen immer auf ein paar Happen vorbei kam, hatte zwischen den Pfefferstauden drei junge Kätzchen geworfen. Eine ist getigert, eines rotbraungetigert, und das Dritte schwarz-braun gefleckt.



Der grauen Katze habe ich den Namen "Graue Eminenz" gegeben, weil sie uns die drei Katzenkinder unterschoben hat, so wie es in gewissen kirchlichen Institutionen bei ihren Priestern der Fall ist. Da werden die Kinder auch immer verleugnet, aber sie sind da und die Kirchenmitglieder zahlen auch mit ihrem Kirchenbeitrag dafür. Aber sie haben keinen Vater. So ist es auch hier. Aber "Graue Eminenz" kümmert sich wirklich rührend um ihre Kinder. Am Abend werden sie immer an einen sicheren Ort gebracht. Tagsüber verweilen sie bei uns im Garten, weil Mutterkatze da von uns gefüttert wird. Bevor sie die jungen in Sicherheit bringt maunzt sie immer, damit jemand von uns auf die restlichen Kätzchen aufpasst, wenn sie eines in Sicherheit bringt. Unglaublich wie sie uns da vertraut.

Gestern habe ich Rampo abends um 1:30 Stunden im T-Bone Steak-House verpasst. Er war leider schon weg, da er noch auf die Bank musste.
Na, dann klappt es sicher ein anderes mal.

Heute war ich auf dem Immigration Office in Khon Kaen um mein Non-Immi-O Visum zu verlängern.



Hier ein Plan mit der Adresse.



Und so farbenfroh sieht es aus. Es waren um 10 Uhr schon sehr viele Bewerber anwesend und irgendwie wirkte es für mich abschreckend - das wird aber lange dauern. Wir zogen eine Nummer, es war die 74 und begannen die Formulare auszufüllen, wobei manche nur in Thailändischer Sprache gehalten waren. Da half mir meine Frau. Die anderen waren gemischt mit Englisch. Kopien hatten wir schon Tage vorher gemacht. Heiratsurkunde, Hausbuch, Reisepass mit Visum, Reisepass der Frau, ID-Karte der Frau, Kopie der Departurecard, 1 Passfoto.
Die Beamten waren alle sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Im Internet konnte man vom Jahr 2013 noch schlimmes lesen. Aber es hat sich alles gewandelt.
Gegen 11:30 waren wir dran und es dauerte nur 19 Minuten, wie es auf dem großen Plakat, dass drinnen aufgehängt war, angegeben war.
Ich bekam die Verlängerung um 2 Monate und muss für die letzten 5 Tage dann nochmals um Verlängerung ansuchen. Brauche also keinen Visarun durchführen.
Kosten der Verlängerung 1.900 Baht.

Dabei traf ich einen Mann aus Alaska, der hier im Norden der Stadt eine Biofarm hat. Er hat österreichische Wurzeln durch seinen Großvater. Meiner Frau schenkte er bei der Verabschiedung einige Melanzane. Dann war noch ein Norweger aus Chumpae, dessen Frau dort ein 7/11 betreibt. Er hat hart im Erdölgeschäft gearbeitet und ist nun in der Lage in jungen Jahren hier seine Rente zu genießen.

Anschließend musste ich unbedingt mit meiner Frau in die Stadt in eine Suppenküche um Guitiau zu essen. Natürlich war ein es Thai-Chinesisches Lokal.
Jetzt am Abend treffen wir uns noch mit einem österreichischen Biobauern, der gerade hier auf Durchreise ist.

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern, Samstag, fuhren wir mit der Nachbarin Khun Long nach Ban Nong Saeng im Amphoe Nam Pong. Frau Long wollte dort ihren alten Vater besuchen und ihre jüngere Schwester, deren Mann dort Bürgermeister ist. Meine Frau ist in diesem Dorf zur Welt gekommen und hoffte nach 20 Jahren der Absenz, noch Verwandte ihrer Mutter zu treffen. Frau Long wusste, wo noch Großcousinen, die alle Tante genannt werden und Cousine und Cousins zu finden wären. 



Das ist das Haus des Schwiegersohnes der jüngeren Großtante und der Cousine Laj. Er ist Bauer und hat auch einen kleinen Maschinenpark zur Erleichterung seiner Arbeit. Neben zwei Pickup, hat er einen Mehrzwecktraktor, dann einen Motorpflug für das Reisfeld zum Pflügen und ein Erntegerät.



Die Großtante ist die Cousine, der Mutter meiner Frau und sieht ihr sehr ähnlich. Sie hat trotz der langen Jahre, meine Frau sofort wieder erkannt.
Außerdem besaß sie ein Foto meiner Frau, dass sie von Onsi, der Mutter meiner Frau bekommen hatte, wo sie 17 Jahre jung war.



Es war gerade Zeit für ein zweites Frühstück und so griffen die Damen reichlich zu. Dann fand sich auch noch die ältere Großcousine ein, die im Haus gegenüber wohnte und verständigt worden war. 



Auch ihr Sohn, also ein Cousin meiner Frau traf ein und freute sich, sie wieder zu sehen. Er hatte natürlich viele Fragen, wegen Österreich und wie es sich dort lebt. Ob sie auch thailändische Küche habe und ob es dort wirklich so kalt ist, wie man sich hier erzählt. Er hat noch zwei Brüder, von denen einer in Bangkok als Lehrer lebt und der andere in Khon Kaen.
Mit ihm war auch noch eine Schulfreundin aus Volksschulzeiten eingetroffen. Sie hatte einen reichen Reisbauern geheiratet und wollte uns die Reisfelder und ihr Wochenendhaus im Felde zeigen.



Auf dem Weg dorthin fiel mir diese Pflanze ins Auge, die sich am Zaun der Tante entlang rankte. Meine Frau nannte sie Tam Lüng, und erzählte mir, dass sie die Früchte gerne als Kinder aßen, da sie süß waren. Die Frucht habe ich dann verkostet und sie ist fleischig und süß. Das Aussehen von ellipsoider Form, etwa 6 cm lang und 3,5 cm breit. 



Das ist die Blüte dieser Pflanze, die als Scharlachranke bekannt ist. Die efeuförmigen Blätter und die Sprosse werden mit den unreifen Früchten gerne als Gemüse in der Suppe mit Tofu gekocht. Es handelt sich um ein Kürbisgewächs, welches sehr reich an Kalium, Eisen, Zink und Selen sein soll.
In der ayurvedischen Medizin kommt es zur Senkung des Blutzuckerspiegels zum Einsatz. Die reife Frucht wird roh, gekocht oder kandiert verzerrt.



Wir gingen zu Fuß zu den Reisfeldern von Thüng, die wirklich sehr groß waren. Vor ihrem sogenannten Wochenendhaus (Feldhütte) stand diese dreijährige, wunderschöne rote Bougainvillea. 



Dann kam das kleine Feldhäuschen, mit einigen Töpfen Christusdorn (bringt Reichtum) umgeben, einige Mistkratzer (Hühner) mit ihren Jungen waren auch unterwegs. Daneben war noch ein kleines Magazin, für Arbeitsgeräte und eine Toilette.



In dieses Wochenendhaus zieht sich die Schulfreundin immer zurück, wenn es ihr im Dorf zu laut wird und sie sich vom Alltag erholen will.
Trotzdem scheint sie auf den Fernseher nicht verzichten zu wollen. Auch ein kleiner Fischteich liegt dahinter, weshalb auch eine Angel im Eck lehnte.



Als wir wieder zur ersten Großcousine zurückkehrten, war die Zeit für das Mittagessen gekommen. Die Tochter hatte in der Zeit eine Reihe von Gerichten gekocht und die Fraßgesellschaft stürzte sich gierig darüber, als ob es morgen nichts mehr zu essen gäbe.
Ich bekam eine Fischsuppe mit Reis, danach etwas gegrilltes Huhn und als Nachspeise grünen Klebereis mit Kokosraspeln.
Dann war die Zeit gekommen und meiner Frau wurde schonend beigebracht, dass der Bruder ihrer Mutter vor einem Tag im Alter von 77 Jahren verstorben war. Meine Frau war von ihrem 12. Lebensjahr bei ihm und seiner Frau als Hausmädchen. Er war Polizeioffizier in Chayaphum und später in Nong Khai und meine Frau war als Hausmaid bei ihnen. Dafür durfte sie die Abendschule besuchen, was ihre Eltern ihr nicht ermöglichen konnten, da es noch 5 Kinder gab. Mit 18 Jahren ging sie dann nach Khon Kaen zurück um im Krankenhaus als Pharmazie-Assistentin zu arbeiten.
So fuhren wir nun mit der Cousine zum Haus des verstorbenen Onkels um zu kondolieren. Er war, wie es Tradition ist, im Haus aufgebahrt. Die Mönche beteten und auch die Frauen die anwesend waren. Die Tante war traurig, aber trotzdem erfreut, dass meine Frau gekommen war. 
Ich kannte das ganze Zeremoniell schon vom Begräbnis meines Schwiegervaters und verkrümelte mich nach draußen zu den Zelten. Hier spielten die Männer Karten, zwei schrieben die Einladung für das Begräbnis und andere waren am Futtern. Sie waren natürlich neugierig was so ein Farang hier macht. Als ich ihnen mit meinem Thailändisch klar machte wer ich war, da waren sie zufrieden. Meine Frau war ihnen noch bestens in Erinnerung.
Nach einer Stunde machten wir den Abgang und meine Frau zeigte mir den Fluß Nam Pong in der Nähe, wo sie mit ihrer Mutter über den Fluß gerudert war um den Gemüse-Garten zu bestellen.
Als meine Frau 6 Jahre alt war, wanderte die Familie nach Ban Kok Noi aus, weil es dort genug Reisfelder gab und das Überleben der Familie damit gesichert war. 
Da ein Gewitter aufzog und Frau Long große Angst davor hatte, fuhren wir dann wieder nach Ban Kok Noi zurück, beladen mit Reis und Klebereis, sowie viel Gemüse und Kräutern der Verwandtschaft, die es sich nicht nehmen ließ uns damit zu beschenken. Natürlich gab es von Seiten meiner Ehefrau ein monetäres  Gegengeschenk, dass gerne angenommen wurde.

----------


## wein4tler

Durch die Kältewelle ausgelöst begann in unserem Garten eine Schlingpflanze plötzlich zu blühen. Ich habe sie fotografiert  und stelle sie hier rein. 



Ich nannte sie die "Blaue Blume" aber meine Frau sagt hier im Isaan heißt diese Pflanze "Lang dschüd". Also versuchte ich unter diesem Namen im Internet zu suchen. Fehlanzeige - daher den Namen versucht in Thaischrift einzugeben. Es wurde dann "Rang Jued" vorgeschlagen. 
Eine sehr interessante Pflanze, wie ich sehen konnte.



*Rang Jued* (im Isaan Lang Dschüd genannt)*รางจืด*

Die Heilpflanze Rang Jued ist in Thailand und Malaysia beheimatet und wird dort seit vielen Jahrhunderten kultiviert.
Auch in Europa wird ihre entgiftende, antiallergische und entzündungshemmende Wirkung zunehmend geschätzt.
In Form von Tee, Kapseln oder Pulver, Bäder, Tinkturen oder Umschlägen hilft die Pflanze bei vielerlei Beschwerden:
erhöhtem Cholesterinspiegel, Lebererkrankungen, *Alkoholkater*, Asthma, Heuschnupfen, Herpes, Neurodermitis,
Schuppenflechte und zahlreichen allergischen Reaktionen.

Die Pflanze gehört zur *Gattung der Thunbergien* innerhalb der Pflanzenfamilie der *Akanthusgewächse*. Die immergrüne und besonders ausdauernde Rankpflanze mit dem wissenschaftlichen Namen *thunbergia laurifolia* wächst in tropischen und subtropischen Gebieten. Sie kann bis zu 15 Meter hoch werden.

Aufgrund der großen hellblauen, ins Violette spielenden Blüten ähnelt Rang Jued der Orchidee und findet in Asien Verwendung als Zierpflanze in Gärten und Parkanlagen. Die Blüten der Rang Jued sind fast immer gruppenweise angeordnet. Der gelbliche Trichter wird von fünf Blüten umsäumt. Charakteristisch ist das untere, größere Blütenblatt mit einer deutlich erkennbaren Wölbung am Eingang des Trichters.
Die Blüten der mehrjährigen Pflanze bilden Fruchtkapseln aus. Ihre länglichen und herzförmigen Blätter erreichen eine Länge von fünf Zentimetern. Das strauchartige Gewächs ist zwar äußerst robust, aber verträgt so gut wie keinen Frost. Es wächst vorwiegend an schattigen Plätzen in subtropischen Gegenden.

Die Heilpflanzte zeichnet sich durch einen besonders hohen Gehalt an Antioxidantien, sogenannten Polyphenolen, aus. Diese Stoffe bekämpfen freie Radikale in unserem Körper, verlangsamen den Alterungsprozess und haben eine große Bedeutung in der Krebsvorsorge.
Darüber hinaus enthalten die Blätter Iridoid-Verbindungen, die der Pflanze einen natürlichen Schutz vor Schädlingen und Fressfeinden bieten. Die exakte chemische Zusammensetzung ist wissenschaftlich allerdings noch nicht vollständig erschlossen.

Rang Jued ist ein *zentraler Bestandteil der Traditionellen Thailändischen Medizin*, einer Jahrtausende alten Heilkunst, die historisch aus der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin und der indischen Ayurveda-Schule hervorgegangen ist.

Die Pflanze wird vorwiegend in Form von Tee verabreicht. Für eine Tasse Heiltee werden zwei Teelöffel der zerkleinerten getrockneten Blätter mit kochendem Wasser übergossen, zehn Minuten ziehen gelassen und abgeseiht. 
Der Tee wird dreimal täglich in kleinen Schlucken getrunken. Um Gewöhnungseffekte und mögliche langfristige Nebenwirkungen zu vermeiden, empfiehlt es sich, nach sechs Wochen die Kur kurzzeitig zu unterbrechen und einen anderen Kräutertee mit vergleichbarer Wirkung einzunehmen. 

Heute wird Rang Jued auch häufig als Kapselpräparat oder als Pulver angeboten. Oftmals handelt es sich dabei um Importe aus Thailand, die über Internetshops vertrieben werden.

Besonders in Asien findet die Heilpflanze aber auch äußerlich Verwendung durch Umschläge, Bäder, Waschungen und Tinkturen.
Durch ihre entzündungshemmenden und antibakteriellen Eigenschaften schafft die thunbergia laurifolia lindernde Abhilfe bei Hautentzündungen, Verbrennungen, Schnittwunden sowie bei dermatologischen Krankheiten wie Neurodermitis, Schuppenflechte, Hautekzemen und Akne. 
Für die Zubereitung eines Aufgusses und für Tinkturen können übrigens auch die frischen Blätter der Pflanze verwendet werden.

Die stärkste Heilwirkung hat die Pflanze auf die Leber: Der wasserlösliche Wirkstoff der thunbergia laurifolia sorgt für eine nachhaltige Entgiftung des Bluts und der Leberzellen. Er regt den Stoffwechsel an, beugt Leberverfettung vor und schützt vor Zellgiften. Bei Leberschädigung infolge des Pfeifferschen Drüsenfiebers kann das Mittel den Fettstoffwechsel positiv beeinflussen.

Auch bei kurzfristigen Vergiftungserscheinungen wie dem *Alkoholkater* ist die Wirkungsweise des Heilkrauts erprobt. Um das Produkt auch auf westlichen Märkten erfolgreich zu lancieren, wird im Marketing besonders großen Wert auf diesen Anti-Kater-Effekt gelegt. Rang Jued soll nicht nur die Symptome eines bestehenden Katers lindern. Es soll auch prophylaktisch wirken, indem es, vor dem Alkoholkonsum eingenommen, einen „Hangover“ vermeidet.
_
Deshalb hat sich mein Nachbar immer wieder die jungen Blätter und Triebe der Pflanze von uns geholt. Ich dachte es sei wieder so ein Gemüse, dass er zum Essen futtert. Dabei hat der Schlaumeier einem Kater vorgebeugt. 
_
Die entgiftende Wirkung der Pflanze kommt auch in anderen Bereichen zum Tragen: als Leberschutz und Adjuvans (Hilfsstoff) bei Chemotherapien sowie als Mittel zur Abführung von synthetischen Substanzen wie Lebensmittelzusätzen und Konservierungsstoffen. 

Rang Jued hat sich zudem als effektives Mittel gegen Asthma sowie als natürliches Antiallergikum bewährt. Insbesondere hilft es bei allergischen Symptomen wie Augenrötungen, Tränenfluss und Schleimhautschwellungen.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen synthetischen Antihistaminika hat das Naturpräparat keine Nebenwirkungen wie Mundtrockenheit, Benommenheit oder Schwindel. 
Damit es antiallergisch wirkt, muss es über einen Zeitraum von mindestens drei Monaten regelmäßig eingenommen werden. Die Heilpflanze wirkt sich ebenfalls positiv auf die Blutfettwerte aus. Sowohl der Cholesterin- als auch der Triglycerinspiegel können durch die Einnahme von Rang Jued verringert werden.

Als weitere Anwendungsbereiche werden in der Literatur angegeben: Arthritis, verschiedene Virusinfektionen (zum Beispiel Herpes), Heuschnupfen, Taubheit und Hypermenorrhoe (starke Regelblutung). Trotz dieser vielfältigen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten ist das Mittel in Deutschland noch relativ unbekannt. Ebenso sind seine Wirkstoffe noch nicht hinreichend erforscht. Besonders die enthaltenen Antioxidantien sowie die Iridoide bieten große therapeutische Potenziale sowohl in der Krebsvorsorge als auch bei der Behandlung von Vergiftungen des Blutes und der Leber.

_Na dann werde ich mir auch so einen Tee brauen und schauen was passiert._

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern drückte mir unser alte Nachbar Saeng die Rechnung des Elektrizitätswerkes in die Hand. Er hat sein Haus neben dem Hauptmast, wo 7 Stromzähler angebracht sind und der Mann vom E-Werk hat ihm die Rechnungen zum verteilen gegeben.
Wie ich nun die Rechnung so anschaue und versuche das Geschriebene auf Thai zu lesen, wird mir klar, dass die Stromrechnung auf meinen, seit 5 Jahren verstorbenen Schwiegervater ausgestellt ist, der aber schon mindestens 20 Jahre nicht mehr hier wohnte. So habe ich das meiner Frau gezeigt und gefragt, warum das nicht umgemeldet wurde. Sie hatte den Abbuchungsauftrag bei der Bank gegeben und die überweisen nun auf Grund der Nummer die die Elektrizitätsgesellschaft auf den Überweisungsantrag geschrieben hat und nicht auf Namen. Aber Schwiegervater ist noch als Bezieher des Stromes geführt. 
Nun fragte ich sie, wie denn dies beim Wasseramt läuft. Da war noch Bruder Baumeister gemeldet. Es spielt anscheinend keine Rolle, wer beim jeweiligen Amt gemeldet ist, Hauptsache es wird bezahlt. Heute waren wir daher bei beiden Ämtern um die Sache richtig zu stellen.
Beim Wasseramt wartete ich, da es keinen Parkplatz gab, vor den besetzten Parkplätzen der Beamten. Da kam eine junge Bedienstete mit einem Stoß von Akten und Papieren vorbei. Durch einen plötzlichen Windstoß wurden 4 Papiere durch die Luft gewirbelt und weitergetragen über einen Zaun. Die gute Frau eilte nicht etwa hinterher, sondern schritt, als ob nichts geschehen sei ihrem Eingang zu. Irgendwer wird wohl das eine oder andere Dokument vermissen, dachte ich bei mir. 
Als meine Frau vom Amt zurück kam, erzählte ich ihr den Vorfall. "Das macht nichts,"meinte sie" das waren die Geister, die machen das gerne. Manchmal ist es besser wenn ein Dokument auf diese Weise verloren geht. So hat derjenige, den es betrifft noch Zeit etwas zum Besseren zu machen und der Beamte hat Zeit, dem Betroffenen nicht weh tun zu müssen. So haben beide einen Vorteil."
"Aha, so ist das hier, meinte ich kopfschüttelnd. "Du siehst das zu eng, du musst großzügiger denken,"erwiderte meine Holde," schau, manchmal will ein Beamter bei uns den Fall nicht entscheiden. Was macht er dann? Er legt den Akt ganz nach unten in den Stapel. So hat er Zeit gewonnen und wenn er in einem Monat wieder unten angelangt ist, hat sich vielleicht der Fall von selbst gelöst."
Über soviel Weisheit fand ich keine Worte mehr und fuhr zum Elektrizitätswerk weiter. Diese Beamten konnten uns heute noch nicht helfen, weil das Geld von der Bank noch nicht überwiesen war. Daher sollen wir Mitte Februar wieder kommen. Ganz verstand ich die Logik dahinter nicht - aber die guten Geister und meine Frau werden es schon wissen.
In Wien sagt man dazu nur:" Halleluja Engerl! - Ich verkauf mein Gewand und fahr´in den Himmel".

----------


## rampo

> ...ehrliche Worte, Weinler
> du nennst die Dinge beim Namen . 
> Viele Farangs trauen sich das nicht, reden sich alles schön  oder saufen aus Verzweifelung 
> vielen wird der Einblick auch einfach verwehrt was sich da in der " Familie " abspielt.
> Das mit der Tochter tut mir sehr leid. Was ich in den ganzen Jahren festgestellt habe ist ,
>  das die meissten Thais nur an sich und das eigene Karma denken und wenn sie merken das sie das nicht richten können
> stehen  die Süchte im Vordergrund. Einigkeit und Zusammenhalt  wird nur nach aussen hin demonstriert.
> So ein schönes Land und es ist unfasstbar welche und wieviele Probleme jeder einzelne Thai im Kopf mit sich herum schleppt.


Man solte halt das ganze Jahr hier leben um ein Urteil ab zu geben , deine Schass Willi kannst du dir in die Harre schmiren .

Fg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Man solte halt das ganze Jahr hier leben um ein Urteil ab zu geben , deine Schass Willi kannst du dir in die Harre schmiren .
> 
> Fg.


...meine Haare wuchern nicht mehr so wild , Rampo  :: 
aber ich kenne das Land seit 1971und habe viele halb Jahre dort verbracht......allein in Udon bischer 10 halbe Jahre gelebt, 1990 - 2000
mit Hausbau , Landkauf und etc. etc.etc.... kenne etliche Thaifamilien in und auswendig. Bin 35 Jahre ...1 x 10 und 1 x 25 Jahre ....mit Thai's verheiratet.
nie vorher mit anderen Frauen in D. oder sonst wo.
Ich weiss wovon ich rede Rampo !!
glorifizieren is nicht mehr ....

----------


## pit

Willi,

ich muss rampo schon in gewisser Beziehung Recht geben! Dein Ausspruch ist für mich auch so etwas, wie ein Pauschalurteil. Das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht tragbar. Familie und Bekannte rund um den Platz, an dem man lebt, sind eine Sache. Man muss aber auch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus blicken können. Durch meine Arbeit von nunmehr 10 Jahren in der selben Firma, in der ich nach wie vor der einzige Farang unter 550 Mitarbeitern bin, konnte ich auch "normale" Leute kennen lernen. Normal heißt, das sind Menschen, die eigentlich nicht ihr Karma im Vordergrund haben, sondern einfach nur Mensch sein wollen. Naja, natürlich weiß ich nicht genau, was die nach Feierabend machen, aber bestimmt nicht ans Karma denken.

Hab ich doch erst wieder eine Woche zuvor mit zwei von unseren Mitarbeitern eine Woche in Vietnam verbracht. Nein, keiner spricht vietnamesisch und auch nicht englisch, dafür war ich zuständig. Das war für mich eine Woche NUR Thai sprechen, Ausnahme einige Worte mit dem Kunden. Es hat aber auch keiner irgendwie irgendwas von seinem Karma erwähnt. Ich denke, um über sein Karma nachzudenken, muss man auch täglich einige Stunden in irgend einen Tempel rennen.

Nein, es rennen in Thailand auch nicht mehr Thais mit Problemen im Kopf herum als Farangs in Farangland. Die, die in Thailand die meisten Probleme im Kopf haben, sind eh nur die Ausländer!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

Pit,
 auf einer Farm im Isaan oder im Büro in BKK, das sind auch zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe
ich will das auch nicht mit bodenständigen Thai-Einwanderern ausdiskutieren, da brauchen wir mindestens ein halbes Jahr
Meine Aussage betrifft meine eigene Erfahrung und meine Sicht über all die Jahre
und was das Karma und Wiedergeburt anbelangt...das lernen die Thai's von Geburt an , das steckt so tief in ihren Köpfen,
für Thai's das normalste....für den budhistischen Thai jedenfalls...so das da garnicht drüber gesprochen oder diskutiert wird...
..sondern gehandelt und gelebt

ein doofes Beispiel ich weiss
aber nimm mal das 1X1 ....welches wir in der Schule gelernt haben ...in und auswendig
wenn jemand fragt  :  5 x 7 = .....da brauchst du garnicht zu rechnen...du weisst es einfach...das steckt drin im Kopf
so wie bei einem Thai die Sache mit Karma und Wiedergeburt

ausserdem ...das vom mir gesagt bezieht sich auf die Aussage vom Weinler
so in etwa....ja, das habe ich auch schon ähnlich erlebt und kann das nach vollziehen
und die Kopfprobleme der Thais sind auf jeden Fall enorm...

und auf den Suff der Falangs.....da gibbet so Viele ...das hatte ich aber nicht auf Rampo gemünst

----------


## frank_rt

*karma*
Also zu dem thema mal was allgemeines.
Ich habe ca. 5 Jahre Buddhismus praktiziert, aber die Tibetische version der rotmützen. Du bekommst das karma erklärt und lebst damit.
aber du denkst nicht über das Karma nach. du weißt aber das es ursache und wirkung gibt.
wenn du über karma nachdenkst, kommst du eh auf keinen grünen zweig. ausser du lässt dich in einer höhle
einmauern 
p.s. ich schreibe nur in blau damit ich es besser lesen kann

----------


## wein4tler

Also bei Karma kann ich überhaupt nicht mit reden. Ich habe mich mit dem Buddhismus noch nicht näher beschäftigt. In Österreich gibt es einige gesetzlich anerkannte Religionen, aber Buddhismus ist nicht darunter. Zumindest für den Beamten des Ausländeramtes. 

Ich würde nicht verallgemeinern, weil jeder Mensch unterschiedlich ist und auch unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen mit bekommen hat. Das gilt für die Menschen in Europa, genauso wie für die Menschen in Thailand. Du triffst überall auf der Welt Menschen mit Herz und welche die einen Stein drinnen haben.
Wenn ich den alten Nachbarn ansehe, wie er fleissig ist und auch seine Frau. Er sorgt für seine 3 Enkeltöchter, während sein Sohn faul in der Sonne liegt.
Als die Mutter dem Sohn seine Faulheit vor warf und sagte, wenn er so weiter macht, müsse er das elterliche Haus verlassen - da wurde er weinerlich und sagte, er wisse nicht wo er dann bleiben solle. Er nutzt einfach die Gutheit seiner Eltern aus und auch den Familienzusammenhalt. 
In meinen Augen müssten sie ihn wirklich einmal rauswerfen, vielleicht kapiert er dann.

Ich denke, dass das Leben hier wie dort nicht immer einfach ist. Jeder versucht auf seine Art und Weise damit klar zu kommen. Die thailändische Lebensart ist nun mal unterschiedlich von der europäischen. Die Kunst ist das nötige Feingefühl dafür aufzubringen, wenn man hier leben will. Davon nochmals unterschiedlich ist die chinesische Lebensart, wie ich durch meine Kontakte mit Chinesen in Österreich erfahren durfte.
Für mich ist es manchmal spannend und interessant und manchmal bin ich einfach überfordert und vielleicht auch ein Quäntchen intolerant.
Aber ich versuche jeden Tag aufs Neue mich darauf ein zu lassen, denn die Menschen sind es wert - denn sie nehmen mich auch, so wie ich bin.
Mit allen muss man auch nicht gut Freund sein.

Heute waren wir in der Stadt um die Musikschule zu besuchen. Meine Frau hat ihre Geige mit genommen und will hier Unterricht bekommen.
Seit ihrer Schilddrüsen-Operation vor zwei Jahren (bösartiger Tumor), hat sie nicht mehr geübt. Der junge Musiklehrer sah uns kommen und fragte
meine Frau, wo das zu unterrichtende Kind sei. Sie meinte, das Kind sei sie. Da hat er sich vielmals entschuldigt, denn es komme fast nie vor, dass ein Erwachsener Geige lernen will. In der Klasse saßen auch nur Thai-Chinesische Kinder im Alter zwischen 8 und 12 Jahren, die wirklich brav übten. Wo aber sind die thailändischen Kinder? Wahrscheinlich können sich deren Eltern so einen Unterricht nicht leisten. Kostet er doch an die 1600 Baht im Monat.
Es wurden nun Einzelstunden mit dem Lehrer vereinbart. Als er die Geige sah, bat er darauf spielen zu dürfen. Die Geige sei keine Yamaha-Geige,meinte er dann. Meine Frau erklärte ihm, es sei eine Geige aus Österreich, Vienna. Ob er Johann Strauß kenne, wollte sie wissen - was er verneinte, aber Mozart kenne er sehr wohl. Er unterrichte nicht nach Noten sondern nach Do-Re-Mi-Fa-Sol-La-Di-Do Methode. Ist ja auch eine Oktave stellte meine Frau fest.
Mit den Halbtönen für Dur und Moll hatte er auch nichts auf dem Hut. Bin schon gespannt wie er unterrichtet. Morgen beginnt die erste Unterrichtsstunde.
Das ist nun die dritte Art eines Violine-Unterrichtes. Meine Frau hat bisher die meisten Stücke auswendig gespielt und auch nach Noten. 
Es geht um die Griffweise, denke ich - den Do-Re-Mi entsprechen ja auch Noten. Es ist vielleicht ein System, dass für Kinder leichter erfassbar ist.

----------


## frank_rt

@ wein4tler.
bei dem ersten teil deiner niedersschrift stimme ich dir gerne voll zu. beim zweiten teil, also das mit der geige find ich persöhnlich toll. im alter noch etwas neues auszuprobieren und nicht nur den alten trott weiter zu leben.einfach klasse

----------


## pit

> Also bei Karma kann ich überhaupt nicht mit reden. Ich habe mich mit dem Buddhismus noch nicht näher beschäftigt. In Österreich gibt es einige gesetzlich anerkannte Religionen, aber Buddhismus ist nicht darunter. Zumindest für den Beamten des Ausländeramtes.


Sei nicht besorgt!

Die jungen Leute in Thailand (jung ist relativ, meint nun die, die so zwischen 30 und 40 sind) brauchen den Tempelbesuch nicht mehr jeden Tag. So, wie wir Europäer als gute Christen auch nicht mehr jeden Sonntag morgens zur Kirche rennen, danach zum Frühschoppen in die Kneipe! Die haben mittlerweile auch festgestellt, dass Glauben nicht an einen spezifischen Ort, als auch nicht an eine spezifische Zeit gebunden ist. Man darf also an seinen Gott glauben, wo man eben gerade ist und zu einer Zeit, die man als gut dafür sieht. 
Fazit: Dazu muss man nicht unbedingt im Tempel sein!

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, wenn die jungen Leute das so machen, finde ich nichts Schlechtes daran. Es soll jeder nach seiner Art und Weise glücklich werden damit.
Mich stören nur die radikalen, Strenggläubigen, die anderen gegenüber null Toleranz zeigen und sie als Ungläubige betrachten die in ihren Augen keine Lebensberechtigung haben. 

Wir waren heute pünktlich um 9:00 Uhr in der Musikschule und trafen den Musiklehrer, auf dem Weg dorthin beim Frühstück in einer kleinen Imbiss-Stube.
Es war Einzelunterricht und meine Frau wurde die genaue Haltung der Geige und des Bogens erklärt. Wie man den Auf- und Abstrich macht. Die Notenwerte, wie ganze, halbe, viertel und achtel Noten, sechzehntel Noten, gebundene Noten - und wie sie gespielt werden.
Dann war es wie ich mir dachte, dass Do-Re-Mi-Fa usw. sehr wohl bestimmten Noten zugeordnet sind und eine Oktave umspannen. 
Er zeigte ihr Übungen zum Aufwärmen und gelenkig machen der Finger, die für das Greifen der Noten wichtig sind.
Natürlich fragte er verschiedene Dinge, wie sie in der Musik in Österreich gehandhabt werden. Dann forderte er meine Frau, das von ihr mitgebrachte Stück vorzuspielen. Es war die Bauernkandate von Johann Sebastian Bach. Sie spielte es sehr tapfer herunter, aber die Phrasierung ließ natürlich zu wünschen übrig. Dann spielte er es vor und es war auch nicht ganz exakt mit den Bindungen und dem Takt, aber weitaus besser - man merkt schon den studierten Musiker.
Die Stunde verging sehr schnell und meine Frau hatte große Freude daran - und so sollte es auch sein. Mir gefällt es, dass sie so großes Interesse an Geigenmusik hat. 

Seit gestern früh ist "Graue Eminenz" die Katze wieder mit zwei ihrer Jungen bei uns im Garten. Die Nachbarin erzählte, dass ein Mann die zwei Jungen
über den Zaun in unseren garten geworfen hätte. Dann kam die Kätzin und hat die zwei Kleinen im Garten versteckt. Das dritte Kätzchen fehlte und wir dachten, vielleicht von einem Hund gefressen. Aber nein, heute Mittag hat der Unbekannte das dritte Kätzchen über den Zaun geworfen, genau auf den Hasenkäfig. Da saß es nun und schrie jämmerlich, sodass ich nachschauen ging. Das Muttertier saß vor dem Hasenkäfig und maunzte auch. So packte ich das Jungtier am Genick und brachte es zur Mutter. Nun sind alle glücklich vereint und der Nachkömmling, schmieß sich gierig an Mutters Brust.
Wir werden sehen wie es nun weiter geht.

----------


## wein4tler

Hier ein Foto von "Grauer Eminenz" der Mutterkatze.



Eines von den kleinen Kätzchen, die rotgetigert ist.



Sie sind jetzt an die 14 Tage alt und sehr lebendig und Mutter ist sehr bemüht sie zusammen zu halten.

Ich war wieder ein wenig künstlerisch unterwegs und habe wieder einem Stein eine Form gegeben.
Nenne sie "die Liegende".



Andere Ansicht



Es macht mir immer viel Spass in den Stein hinein zuhören um eine Form zu gewinnen.
Ich unterhalte mich sozusagen mit dem Stein. Wahrscheinlich bin ich ein Spinner, aber ein harmloser. Hahaha.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Steine bearbeiten das hat was...
ich habe eine Zeit lang Steine aus Gebirgsbächen mit nach Hause genommen
welche so in die Hand passen und wenn du in sie auf deine Handflächer legst 
und eine Faust machst spürst das ganze Universum ( fast   :: )
so glatt von der Natur geschliffen, das kriegt Niemand mit der Hand hin...
liegen auf meinem Schreibtisch als Briefbeschwerer 


...und so sieht das bei uns aus mit Katze und Hund...wenn wir denn dort sind

----------


## wein4tler

Da der Husten meiner Frau trotz Hustensaft nicht besser wurde, meinte ich, wir sollten einen Arzt aufsuchen. Zuerst weigerte sie sich stur. Da sagte ich ihr, entweder wir fahren zum Arzt oder ich lasse Dich mit der Rettung ins Krankenhaus bringen. Da war sie nun doch bereit zum Arzt zu gehen. Nach dem Lungenröntgen und der genauen Untersuchung stand die Diagnose Asthma fest. Laut Arzt müsse sie es schon länger haben, aber die Luft in Österreich ist anscheinend nicht so Feinstaub belastet wie hier im Dorf. Hier wird mit Holzkohlenfeuer in fast jedem Haus gekocht und der Rauch zieht sich durch das Dorf. Dazu kommt noch der feine Lehmstaub von den Reisfeldern der durch den Wind in die Luft transportiert wird. Nun hat sie Medikament und einen Spray bekommen und es ist bedeutend besser geworden. Sie kann auch die Nacht wieder gut durch schlafen.

Hier schneidet sie Bananenblätter für süße Klebereispäckchen mit Bananen (Khao Thom Mad).



Das kleine Kätzchen hatte noch Angst und krallte sich an der Jacke fest. Mutterkatze schaute ganz besorgt zu.



Ich habe mich als Maurerlehrling betätigt und kleine, zweiziegelhohe Randeinfassungen für die Blumen gemacht. Sind nicht so perfekt, aber sie
erfüllen den Zweck.

----------


## frank_rt

wein4tler. man kann nicht alles können. auf die frau aufpassen, mauern. aber auf seine liebste aufpassen ist schon richtig gut.

----------


## wein4tler

Du sagst es, Frank_rt. Ich habe bei meiner Heirat auch Verantwortung für meine Frau übernommen. Ende April werden es nun 10 Jahre und ich hätte es nicht besser treffen können. 

Heute ein Foto von einer Gottesanbeterin, die sich in den Garten verirrt hat. Leider war der Wind zu stark und so ist das Bild etwas unscharf.
Interessante Zeichnung auf dem Rücken des Insekts. 



In Österreich, im Weinviertel, haben wir auch Gottesanbeterinnen. Es kommt manchmal vor, dass das Weibchen, während oder nach der Paarung das Männchen auffrisst. Während die Männchen mancher anderen Fangschrecken-Arten einen ausgeprägten Balztanz ausführen, um vom Weibchen nicht als Beute angesehen zu werden, konnte ein derartiges Verhalten bei der Europäischen Gottesanbeterin bisher nicht festgestellt werden. Ich glaube sie steht bei uns sogar unter Naturschutz. Dialektbezeichnungen sind beispielsweise "das Weinhanl" bei den Weinbauern im Weinviertel, wobei es für den "Grünen Veltliner" einen Markennamen "Grüner Hahn" gibt. In der Thermenregion in Niederösterreich als "Leshanl" bezeichnet, wo auch die Rebsorte Neuburger, speziell in Pfaffstätten diesen Namen trägt. 
Hier bei dieser Fangschrecke könnte es sich um "Creobroter elongata", Blütenmantis handeln und möglicherweise um ein Männchen.
Isaanfan kennt sich hierin besser aus.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler denk an obrigen artikel von dir, solltest du dich deiner frau jeh mal wieder nähern
mit dem handeln und dadurch auch vebunden mit der verantwortung die dadurch ensteht, haben leider die meisten menschen noch nicht verstanden

----------


## isaanfan

> Hier bei dieser Fangschrecke könnte es sich um "Creobroter elongata", Blütenmantis handeln und möglicherweise um ein Männchen.
> *Isaanfan kennt sich hierin besser aus.*


 :: 
Nein, nein, höchstens genauso gut wie Du! ::  Hast Du nämlich absolut richtig bestimmt. Nur die Sache mit dem Männchen würde ich aufgrund dieses Fotos anders sehen und es zu den Weibern stellen. Kann aber auch an dem Aufnahmewinkel liegen. Männchen sind absolut schlank,und die Flügel bedecken den Körper in gänze. Hier sehe ich einen eher gerundeten Körper und die Seiten des Hinterleibes stehen über die Flügel hinaus.. Die Weibchen müssen auch (zumindest bei den Insekten  :: ) i.d.R. wesentlich dicker sein, da sie ja oft Unmengen an Eiern und bei den Mantis noch viel "Bauschaum" drin haben. Wenn man die Größe der Oothek(en) im Verhältnis zum Körper sieht, wundere ich mich sowieso, wie das sein kann. Wobei es bei der Mantis religiosa aus Österreich noch extremer ausfällt als bei den Creobroter.

----------


## wein4tler

Entschuldige Frank_rt, aber ich verstehe jetzt Deinen Satz nicht? Kannst Du Dich für mich etwas verständlicher ausdrücken.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler. sorry du meinst bestimmt den 1. satz.
ganz einfach.
ich versteh den auch nicht.da war wohl der kopf irgenwo anders

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, lieber Isaanfan für die Richtigstellung des Geschlechtes. Klingt alles sehr schlüssig. Man sieht hier doch den wahren Kenner.

Dieser Tage kam die Stromrechnung für Jänner und was lese ich darauf. Adressat war nicht meine Frau, sondern der seit 2010 verstorbene Vater. Sie hat nie die Rechnung ordentlich angeschaut. Dabei hat sie einen Abbuchungsauftrag bei der Bank gemacht, da hätte es doch schon auffallen müssen.
Also wieder einmal auf das städtische Stromversorgungsamt und dort die Ummeldung auf den Namen meiner Frau veranlassen. Das bedingt nun eine andere Zählernummer und kostete 300 Baht. Da der Betrag für den Strom aber schon von der Bank überwiesen war, wollte meine Frau wissen, ob dieser Betrag auf die neue Nummer gutgeschrieben wird. Dies gehe nicht, da der alte Stromabnehmer (der Vater) verstorben sei und man über das Gericht (Erbschaft) dies abwickeln müsse. Stimme das Gericht dem zu, würde meine Frau das Geld retour bekommen. Also hat meine Frau auf die 650 Baht (17 Euro) verzichtet, um sich die Arbeit und Mühe mit dem Gericht zu ersparen.
Ich habe ihr dann erklärt, das kommt davon, wenn man seine Formulare und Rechnungen nicht ordentlich liest. Die Strafe ist dann, dass es Geld kostet.
Wäre schon ein Abendessen im T-Bone-Steak-House gewesen.

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als hätte man ihr das Denken beim Betreten von Thailand, aus dem Kopf gesaugt. Sie war in Österreich so selbstständig und
firm in allen Lebenslagen, wusste sich immer selbst zu helfen. Aber hier ist es wie wenn sie in alte Verhaltensmuster zurück gefallen wäre.
Sie erklärte mir, dass sie doch eine alte Frau sei, daher das Denken etwas langsamer vor sich gehe. Und Thailänder denken prinzipiell anders, das soll ich
mir merken. Punkt um und fertig!

Nachmittag kam die Nachbarin von Frau Song mit ihrer Nichte, weil sie von Song gehört hatte, der Farang und seine Frau können Englisch.
Die Nichte hatte das Lehrbuch mit und zeigte die Seite, die sie nicht verstand. Für mich ein einfacher Lesestoff aus der Unterstufe des Gymnasiums.
Es ging darum wie man Konversation mit Leuten macht. Dinge die man ansprechen sollte und gewisse Dinge die man nicht fragen sollte. Auch für meine Frau ein simpler Stoff und sie hat ihr dann das Ganze ins Thai übersetzt, damit sie es verstehen konnte. Sie hat alles mitgeschrieben.
Zuletzt habe ich die Nichte gebeten, diese Seite laut vorzulesen, damit ich einmal hören konnte inwieweit das Wortverständnis im Zusammenhang da war.
Es ging nur sehr zögerlich und manche Worte musste ich ihr vorsprechen. Ich dachte naja, für eine 14 jährige Schülerin könnte es schon besser sein,
aber wahrscheinlich ist sie nicht sehr an Englisch interessiert.
Als sie fertig war, hat sie alles in ihre Tasche zusammengepackt und ist erleichtert mit der Tante abgezogen. Meine Frau erzählte mir dann, dass es keine
14 jährige Schülerin war, sondern eine 19 jährige Studentin, die an der Universität studiert. Mir ist ein Rätsel wie man mit so einem Wissen (oder Nichtwissen) an einer Universität eine Studienberechtigung bekommt. Es sei eine Privat-Universität, teilte mir meine Frau mit, da kann man für genügend Geld schon studieren. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass diese Studentin, Englisch nur so nebenbei braucht und nicht als Lehrfach anstrebt. Dies wäre für die zu unterrichtenden Kinder fatal.

----------


## wein4tler

Die "Beste" aller meiner Ehefrauen, was nicht schwer ist, denn ich habe ja nur eine, hat beschlossen, die Sala gehört mit Fliesen versehen. Also auf in die diversen Baumärkte zum Preis- und Fliesenvergleich. Bei Global-House fand sich dann eine geeignete Fliese um 185 Baht/ m2. Meine Berechnung der Fläche
ergab dann 46 m2, auf 4m2 wurde ein 20 Kg Fliesenkleber von dem Verkäufer gerechnet. Das kam mir aber etwas zu wenig vor. Aber egal, man kann immer noch nachkaufen. War dann aber auch gut so, weil der Schwiegersohn vom Nachbar Pot, der gelernter Fliesenleger ist, hat uns dann nahegelegt, dass er etwas mehr Untergrund braucht wegen dem Niveau. So hat er dann noch Sand und Zement liefern lassen. 
Mit einem Verwandten, der ebenfalls Fliesenleger ist, hat er dann begonnen den Boden der Sala zu verfliesen.



Hier die leergeräumte Sala. Nach den Vorstellungen des Fliesenlegers Narong wollte er noch etwas mehr Fliesen haben, weil er mehr zu verlegen gedachte.



Mit einer Schlauchwaage haben sie das Niveau abgeglichen und diverse Schnüre zur Nivellierung gespannt. Mit der Wasserwaage wurden die Fliesen in die richtige Lage gebracht. Geschnitten wurden sie mit einer Flex mit Diamantscheibe. 



Die Frau von Narong hat die Mischmaschine ersetzt. Sie hilft ihrem Mann bei allen seinen handwerklichen Tätigkeiten. Eine sehr fleissige Frau, der keine Arbeit zu mühsam ist, und trotzdem immer ein Lächeln im Gesicht hat.



Einen Kolateralschaden gab es leider auch. Der Baum mit den Orchideen kippte leider um, da er unten schon sehr morsch war. 
Inzwischen waren wir erneut Fliesen nachkaufen und der Stand war jetzt bei 48 m2. Dabei sollte es aber nicht bleiben, denn nun war Ehefrau auf den Geschmack gekommen und wollte den Zugangsweg zum Stillen Örtchen auch gefliest haben.
Da in einer von den vielen Kartons auch eine weiße Fliese (Fehlprodukt) war, wollten wir diese ausgetauscht haben. Mann, oh Mann, war dies ein Problem.
5 Leute der Firma waren damit beschäftigt, wegen einer Fliese. Zuerst hieß es, das geht nicht - dann wir müssen mit dem höhergestellten Mitarbeiter sprechen. Also diesen kommen lassen, den Fall erörtert. Dann es geht, aber nur, wenn wir die komplette Packung bringen. Meine Frau meinte zu mir, da müssen wir nochmals nach Hause fahren. Ich aber sagte ihr, sie soll sagen, die Packung haben wir im Auto mit. Es soll jemand mitkommen und diese vom Auto abholen. Ich rechnete mir der Faulheit dieser Leute.
Dies erschien plötzlich als zuviel Aufwand und die weiße Fliese wurde nun doch alleine ausgetauscht und vorher noch fotografiert.
Somit war die nun getauschte Fliese nun goldeswert.



Hier kommt der Kontrollor, der immer seinen Rundgang macht um nach zu sehen, ob alles in Ordnung ist. Es ist der alte Vater von Sawei, dem in der Pension fad ist. Er war Kontrollor in der Strassenverwaltung und hat einen Blick für Veränderungen.



Inzwischen dämpft bei den Nachbarn der Klebereis für das Abendessen vor sich hin. 



Die Nichten schauten ihrer Tante Nong bei der schweren Arbeit zu.



Die Fugen werden sauber ausgekratzt und die Fliesen gereinigt.



Meine Frau nun etwas erschöpft, schaut sich die geleistete Arbeit an. Die Katze wirft auch einen kontrollierenden Blick darauf.
Die Verlegung der Fliesen ist fast abgeschlossen. 



Heute Abend soll dann mit dem Verfugen begonnen werden und der Weg zum WC gefliest werden.



Das Leergut zum Abtransport bereit.
Jetzt nochmals 3 Kartons Fliesen nachkaufen für den Weg. Macht nun in Summe 53 m2 geflieste Fläche.

Alles zusammen hat uns das 16.000 Baht gekostet, was ca. 400 Euro entspricht. Die Kosten der Arbeit waren 120 Euro. Ich denke das war ein angemessener Preis.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Weg zum WC wurde heute mit Fliesen versehen und der Rest von Frau Nong verfugt und gereinigt.



Ranong hat mit sehr viel Hingabe, die Arbeit erledigt. 
Dann kam ein Verwandter seiner Frau und hat uns die fehlenden Spitzen am großen Rolltor angeschweißt.



Was er nicht mit hatte, war ein starkes Verlängerungskabel für das Schweißgerät. Damit konnte ich ihm aushelfen.
Er schweißte das alles ohne Schutz-Brille. 



Ich erinnerte mich, dass ich einmal eine Schutzbrille im Do-Home gekauft hatte. Die habe ich ihm dann geschenkt, weil er noch einen Tisch für die Sala
zu verkleinern hatte, wo er sie gut brauchen konnte.
Zuletzt wurde dann zusammengeräumt und im Garten zusammen gekehrt. Da fand sich dann dieser schwarze Laos-Skorpion unter dem Laub.
Narong hat ihm den Stachel gezogen und ihn, da es ein Weibchen (angeblich mit Eiern) war, mitgenommen zum Aussetzen in der Wildnis.
Das Tier war an die 14 cm groß, aber nicht aggressiv. Meine Frau sagte der Stich käme einem Bienenstich gleich, Probleme könnte es bei Diabetiker geben. Ob dies stimmt weiß ich nicht.



Für mich war es das erste Mal, hier einen schwarzen Skorpion im Garten zu sehen. Werde nun wieder vorsichtiger sein, wenn ich das Laub entferne und auch schauen bevor ich in die Plastikpantoffel schlüpfe, die vor der Türe stehen.

----------


## wein4tler

Das sind die letzten Arbeiten, die von mir erledigt wurden. Streichen des großen Rolltores am Haupteingang mit grüner Farbe und die Spitzen
mit Goldbronze versehen.



Einkauf von zwei schönen Bambusliegen für den vorderen Balkon. Ist ein Genuss dort sein Mittagsschläfchen zu halten.
Der Preis 65 Euro pro Stück mit Gratislieferung. Frau Song wollte auch eine haben und hat ihren Mann darauf angesprochen. Als er aber den Preis
hörte, hat er abgewunken.



Nach dem großen Tor war dann noch das kleine Tor zu streichen, dass zum Nachbar Pot führt. Leider hat sich in den Nachtstunden, dann ein kleiner
Gecko drauf festgeklebt, der am Morgen bereits tot war. Musste ihn ablösen und die Stelle nochmals überpinseln.



Da es sehr heiß war und ich der vollen Sonne ausgesetzt war, brauchte ich nach 3 Stunden eine Pause um mich kalt zu duschen und kalten Tee
zu trinken. Ab 17 Uhr machte ich dann weiter.

Jetzt habe ich auch einen Plan erstellt für die Wasserversorgung im Haus mit den Pumpen.



Was noch fehlte war ein Postkasten. Der wurde am rechten Torsteher angebracht.



Das war es für diese fünf Monate. Was dann noch kommt, wenn wir in 7 Monaten wiederkommen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt,

Habe heute das Visum wieder verlängern lassen. Ging wieder ohne Probleme vor sich. Nach einer Stunde war der Stempel im Pass.
Der freundliche Beamte meinte, das nächste Mal, wenn wir wieder kommen, soll ich bei der Immigration um ein Jahresvisum ansuchen, denn dies wäre
günstiger. Das nenne ich einen Service. 

Morgen gehts auf Besuchstour. Wir besuchen Schiene in Prakhon Chai und dann zu den Verwandten in Sisaket, wo die Tochter dann abgeliefert wird.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

โครงการอีสานเขียว

----------


## wein4tler

TW nennt man dies tatsächlich so? Hier wohnen zwei Frauen die auch Grün heißen und sich durch die Farbe sehr angesprochen fühlten. Hihihi.
Die eine, die Jüngere, nennen wir die Geizige (weil sie auf ihrem Geld sitzt) und die andere ist älter und eine brave Großmutter die ihre zwei Enkelkinder
alleine großzieht, während die Eltern in Bangkok arbeiten. Es ist eine Tragik hier, wieviele Großeltern als Elternersatz einspringen müssen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> TW nennt man dies tatsächlich so?


Na, ned wirklich!  

Das "Isaan Kiao" war mal (2530-33) ein _King Project_, um durch Bewässerung den Isaan zu begrünen 
...und dadurch die Bedingungen in der Landwirtschaft zu verbessern


Mit so Schmähs kannst die Thais recht gut unterhalten!   :Blinzeln:  

LG TW

----------


## isaanfan

> Zuletzt wurde dann zusammengeräumt und im Garten zusammen gekehrt. Da fand sich dann dieser schwarze Laos-Skorpion unter dem Laub.
> Narong hat ihm den Stachel gezogen und ihn, da es ein Weibchen (angeblich mit Eiern) war, *mitgenommen zum Aussetzen in der Wildnis.*
> 
> Anhang 9744


Wo er dann leider verhungert! :: 
Dann lieber gleich in die Fritteuse; das ist für alle von Vorteil. ::

----------


## wein4tler

Isaanfan: Möglicherweise ist er ohnedies in der Fritteuse gelandet und der Nachbar wollte es uns nicht sagen. Falls nicht, dann diente er als Futter für die Ameisen, die ja alles wegfressen.

----------

